# قـــــــــهـــــــوة المـــــنـــتـــــدى



## Alexander.t (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*قهوة المنتدى*
*لصاحبها*
* mina elbatal*
*



*


*الشـــــــــــــــــــكك مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ،،ــمنوع* ​ 
*قهوة المنتدى*

*اهلا بكم مشرفيين و اعضاء المنتدى الــــــــــــــ،ـــــــــــــــــكرام* 

*شــــــــــــــــــروط دخــــــــــــــــــــــــــول القـــــــــــــــــــــــهوة* 
*ممنــــــــــــــــوع التلفـــــظ بكل ما يسئ او يجرح الاخـــــــــرين* 
ال Coupel`s ممنوع




*كل شيئ متـــــــــــــاح بخلاف الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــابتشينو البنى اللى مش بيعمل رغوه لكن ابو رغوه موجود و ID*




*ادفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع الحســـــــــــــــــاب قبل مـــــــــا تمشى* 

*قــــــــــــــــائمه الاســــــــــــــــــعار بالاضافه الى 150% خدمه* 
*شــــــاى, سحــــــلب,عناب سخن,**حلبه بحليب .قهوة (9 جنييه)*
*عنأب , تمر , كركديه , ليمون , زبــادى خلاط ( 15 جنييه)* 
*شيشه معسل (قص , زغلول ,سلوم ) تفاح , عنب فاخر, خوخ* 
*شيشه ليـــمون , كنتلوب , كريز . اى شيشه (19,5 جنييه)* 

الماكولات
ساندويش الخضار المشوية 22 جنيه

ساندويش البروشيتا 35 جنيه

ساندويش جبنة الكوتج 23.5 جنيه

ساندويش الموزيريلا و البستو 25.5 جنيه

ساندويش الستيك المشوي 37.5 جنيه

لوفات تشيز برغر 40.5 جنيه

راب الدجاج المشوي بالخس 33.5

بيتزا مارجريتا لوفات 38.5 جنيه

بيتزا خضار لوفات 25.5 جنيه


*خصم خــــــــــاص للاداره والمــــــــــشرفيين كل يوم احد وثلاثاء* 
*مواعيد العمل بمـــــــزاجنا مش عاجبك اسعرنا اقعد فى حته تانيه* 





















مع تحياتى
 mina elbatal

مما اعجبنى​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ممنوع الدخول لغير العاملين
*محدش يلمس عدة الشغل*
* انا عديدهم كويس*




































​ 

*اوعى تنسى يابنى تدينى المارك*





*
نقبل الدفع نقدا وعن طريق
*








​

​


----------



## marcelino (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايه ياعم الاسعار الاوفر دى*

*هات كبايه شاى فاضيه بقى*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه

فكره روووعه


شكرا جدا


بكره هاجى عندك والطلبات أول يوم ببلاش​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
عايزة واحد كابتشينو


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ايه ياعم الاسعار الاوفر دى*
> 
> *هات كبايه شاى فاضيه بقى*​





*ايه يعم مارسيلينو دنا بنافس الاسعار السياحيه:hlp:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> فكره روووعه
> 
> ...





*ههههههههههههه  ماشى اول يوم ببلاش عشان خاطرك انت بس
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> عايزة واحد كابتشينو




*انا من راى تحددى ابو رغوه ولا اللى من غير رغوه عشان فى حاجات ممنوعه وفى ناس هنا هتفهم غلط :smile02
*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 ديسمبر 2009)

لا ابو صابون على الوش


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*اذا كان على الصابون سهله*

*تحبى اجبلك صابون سايل ولا صابونه كامى هههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مايو 2010)

*هاتلى **قهوه يا دوق دوق عاوزين نشوف الزباين*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

* المنتدى فتح قهوة جديده على ايدك يامينا هههههههههههههههههههههه*
* بس ليه معندكش كاكاو اتصرف وابعتلى مج كبير *​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> * المنتدى فتح قهوة جديده على ايدك يامينا هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * بس ليه معندكش كاكاو اتصرف وابعتلى مج كبير *​




هات كاكو يا دوق دوق لمشرفتنا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

*انا عايزة اشوف دوق دوق هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

*هاتلي يا بني شاي في خمسينة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *انا عايزة اشوف دوق دوق هههههههههههههههه​*


*هو عامل زي بلية كده ههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو عامل زي بلية كده ههههههههه*​



*لا لازم يجيهولنا يا روكا :t17:​​*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مايو 2010)

شوف يا دوق دوق الزباين مش هيبقى الكافى والمحل مش شغالين ههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> شوف يا دوق دوق الزباين مش هيبقى الكافى والمحل مش شغالين ههههههههه


* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* يالا يا دوق دوق يا مُختفى انت:smil15: ابعتلى الكاكاو على قسمى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

*ادى الكاكاو مش عارفه اطلب واجيب لنفسى كمان فين صاحب الكافيه ده:smil8:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ادى الكاكاو مش عارفه اطلب واجيب لنفسى كمان فين صاحب الكافيه ده:smil8:*​




انت طالبه كاكاو وزمان دوق دوق ودهولك على القسم على فكره شوفى شغلك بقى فى القسم ومتنسيش اخر الليل حساب الكافى هنا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> انت طالبه كاكاو وزمان دوق دوق ودهولك على القسم على فكره شوفى شغلك بقى فى القسم ومتنسيش اخر الليل حساب الكافى هنا



*دوق دوق ولا شوفته اساسا ولا جابلى الكاكاو انا جيبته لنفسى
يالاه ومافيش حساب انا هروح على قسمى بقا واخد مجى معايا :smil15:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الله علي المشرفين *
*يا عيني يا عيني*
*فينك يا روك تيجي تشوف المشرفين ههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *الله علي المشرفين *
> *يا عيني يا عيني*
> *فينك يا روك تيجي تشوف المشرفين ههههههههه*​



*مالك يا روكا ومال المشرفين هاه:nunu0000:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *مالك يا روكا ومال المشرفين هاه:nunu0000:​*


*هو انا اتكلمت يعني*
*انا عضوة مباركة في حالي :2:*​


----------



## zezza (29 مايو 2010)

هههههههههه عثل يا مينا ..كان نفسى اقعد على قهوة بقالى كتير ماعملتهاش 
كان بودى انفعك و اطلب بس اسعارك اوفر شويتيين :11azy:
اعملى دسكوند :blush2:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههه عثل يا مينا ..كان نفسى اقعد على قهوة بقالى كتير ماعملتهاش
> كان بودى انفعك و اطلب بس اسعارك اوفر شويتيين :11azy:
> اعملى دسكوند :blush2:​


*بس كده يا زوزا*
*خلاص نززززززززززززززل عرض حاليا المشروبات نص التمن:spor24:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههه عثل يا مينا ..كان نفسى اقعد على قهوة بقالى كتير ماعملتهاش
> كان بودى انفعك و اطلب بس اسعارك اوفر شويتيين :11azy:
> اعملى دسكوند :blush2:​




اول مشروب ليكى مجانا يا زيزا انتى تؤمرى


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بس كده يا زوزا*
> *خلاص نززززززززززززززل عرض حاليا المشروبات نص التمن:spor24:*​




والنبى كل واحد يبقشش من جيبه :smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> والنبى كل واحد يبقشش من جيبه :smil15:


*كده كده*
*وانا اللي بجيبلك زباين :nunu0000:*​


----------



## ponponayah (29 مايو 2010)

*يالى هنااااااااا
عاوزة واحد سحلب 
واى حاجة تتاكل معاها 
بس بسرعة لحسن اكل روكا ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

*ليه حد قالك اني بطيخ ههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (29 مايو 2010)

*فكرتينى 
بلاها سحلب هاتلى بطيخ يا مينا
وهعزم روكا على عصير بنجر بس يكون ساقع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *فكرتينى
> بلاها سحلب هاتلى بطيخ يا مينا
> وهعزم روكا على عصير بنجر بس يكون ساقع​*


*الله يقرفك يا شيخة*
*عصير بنجر ايه بس*
*كرهتيني في العصائر:shutup22:*​


----------



## ponponayah (29 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
تؤتؤ يزعل منك البنجر كدا يا روكا
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تؤتؤ يزعل منك البنجر كدا يا روكا
> ​*


*مايتفلق يا بوني:smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (30 مايو 2010)

*مبروك افتتاح القهوة يا معلم مينا

عايز واحد كابتشينو من ابو رغوة بقي وزود الرغوة شوية :08:

وشندوشتين اي حاجة لاحسن جعااااااااان

وبما ان النهاردة الحد  يبقي تعملي خصم

 بتاع 90 % كده ولا حاجة ومش هاقبل باقل من كده :smiles-11:

وانا مشرف هاا واخد بالك يعني من هاا دي

 بدل ما اجيبلك بتوع الحي يقفلولك القهوة دي :big37:
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2010)

*يا نهااااااااااااارك يا مينا 
قهوة وفى قسمى كماااااااااان :w00t:
لا بقولك ايه يا بالنص يا أما القهوة دى هتتقفل وهيتبلغ عنها وتتشمع بالشمع الأخضر
هههههههه
فيها لأخفيهاااااااااا أنا :smil16:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (30 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يا نهااااااااااااارك يا مينا
> قهوة وفى قسمى كماااااااااان :w00t:
> لا بقولك ايه يا بالنص يا أما القهوة دى هتتقفل وهيتبلغ عنها وتتشمع بالشمع الأخضر
> هههههههه
> فيها لأخفيهاااااااااا أنا :smil16:*​



*وادي مسؤل اهو من الحي جه ع الريحة قولتش حاجة انا :t30:*

*بس الظاهر انه مسؤل مرتشي انا هابقي ابلغ عنه :w00t:*

*هاتجيب الطلبات ولا اجيبلك رئيس الحي يشيلك الليلة دي 

ويعملك محضر اشغال مواضيع *:act23:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يا نهااااااااااااارك يا مينا
> قهوة وفى قسمى كماااااااااان :w00t:
> لا بقولك ايه يا بالنص يا أما القهوة دى هتتقفل وهيتبلغ عنها وتتشمع بالشمع الأخضر
> هههههههه
> فيها لأخفيهاااااااااا أنا :smil16:*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يخرب عقلك يا مرمر*
*وبعدين راح فين الشمع الاحمر:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يالهوي كافية مشرفين ده ولا لكله *
*لازم تفصل يا مينا مش كده *​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *يالى هنااااااااا
> عاوزة واحد سحلب
> واى حاجة تتاكل معاها
> بس بسرعة لحسن اكل روكا ​*




وماله يا بونى يا دوق دوق شوف الهانم تشرب ايه


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *مبروك افتتاح القهوة يا معلم مينا
> 
> عايز واحد كابتشينو من ابو رغوة بقي وزود الرغوة شوية :08:
> 
> ...




الله يبارك فيك يا دولا وعونيا يا زميلى دا احنا حتى زمايل خشبه واحده اقصد قسم واحد:11azy:
وواحد رغوه يا بندق وكتر الكابتشينو عشان عمك دولا

وخد بالك اننا مظبطين بتوع الحى اؤى يمعلم ومحدش يقدر يتكلم معانا:t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يا نهااااااااااااارك يا مينا
> قهوة وفى قسمى كماااااااااان :w00t:
> لا بقولك ايه يا بالنص يا أما القهوة دى هتتقفل وهيتبلغ عنها وتتشمع بالشمع الأخضر
> هههههههه
> فيها لأخفيهاااااااااا أنا :smil16:*​



اه تخيلى قهوه وفى قسمك :hlp:

ليه كده بس يحجه منا مش بحب اللون ده لو كله بالاصول ممكن نتفق لكن عافيه وغصب واقتدار يبقى مش هتاخدى معانا ولا حق ولا باطل :t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *وادي مسؤل اهو من الحي جه ع الريحة قولتش حاجة انا :t30:*
> 
> *بس الظاهر انه مسؤل مرتشي انا هابقي ابلغ عنه :w00t:*
> 
> ...




هههههههههه لا يعمنا انا خلاص اتفهمت مع المسئول وكده كده رئيس الحى معرفه :t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يالهوي كافية مشرفين ده ولا لكله *
> *لازم تفصل يا مينا مش كده *​




ههههههه معلش يا روكا قلب الام بقى :hlp:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مايو 2010)

هو انتو بتعملوا اييييييييييييية
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ههههههه معلش يا روكا قلب الام بقى :hlp:


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة قلب الام قطة هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هو انتو بتعملوا اييييييييييييية
> ههههههههههههههه​


*مشروع قهوة*
*وتعقدي فيها بقي*
*وتطلبي مشاريب واحيانا اكل *
*وممكن كل دول ببلاش30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هو انتو بتعملوا اييييييييييييية
> ههههههههههههههه​




بنشرب كابتشنووووو بس برغوه :11azy:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> بنشرب كابتشنووووو بس برغوه :11azy:


*ومالك قرفان منه ليه*
*ولا عشان الحساب:t30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (30 مايو 2010)

الله حلوة قوى القهوة دى
اول مرة حقعد على القهوة ومدفعش
هههههههههههههههههههه
ممكن بقى شاطرنج
وحاجة باردة او سخنة على مزاجك كدة
 وياريت متنساش مع الشطرنج تجيب حد يلاعبنى
بس ياريت يكون معاة فلوس علشان يحاسب
اللعب على المشاريب زى منتا عارف​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
انا عايزة واحد كابشتينو
بس كبر الرغوة 
اصلى بحبها عالية :d
على حساب صحاب المحل بقا
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

أزازة بيرة مشبرة + ساندويتش شاورما سورى + الوجه الحسن .. 

بسرعة يا حبيبى ..


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> الله حلوة قوى القهوة دى
> اول مرة حقعد على القهوة ومدفعش
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ممكن بقى شاطرنج
> ...



طالما اللعب على المشاريب يبقى تلاعبنى يمعلم صاحب القهوه اولى بماله وادى الشطرنج


----------



## sony_33 (30 مايو 2010)

يا زاما دى قهوة مش خمارة
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (30 مايو 2010)

شكلك كدة حترهن القهوة فى الاخر
ماشى حدرب واجيلك​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> انا عايزة واحد كابشتينو
> بس كبر الرغوة
> اصلى بحبها عالية :d
> ...




واحد كابتشينو لسندريلا يا دوق دوق بسرعه


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أزازة بيرة مشبرة + ساندويتش شاورما سورى + الوجه الحسن ..
> 
> بسرعة يا حبيبى ..


:download:​ :download:​


sony_33 قال:


> يا زاما دى قهوة مش خمارة
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



تعرف انا ممكن اجيبلك كل حاجه بس الا الوجه الحسن عيب عليكى يا زميلى لسه مرفعتش الاريل ههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> شكلك كدة حترهن القهوة فى الاخر
> ماشى حدرب واجيلك​




عيب عليك تسوق سمعتى يعنى ابقى صاحب قهوه ومعرفش العب العبها حتى يبقى شكلى وحش
متتأخر بقى وتعال بشبشب  احتياطى عشان احتمال نرهن الكوشت هههههههههه


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

طيب يا حبيبى هااااااااااااات أنت الطلبات و أنا معايا الوجه الحسن (( ربنا بيفرجها بردو )) ..


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> طيب يا حبيبى هااااااااااااات أنت الطلبات و أنا معايا الوجه الحسن (( ربنا بيفرجها بردو )) ..



كده تمام يمعلم واهو نتقاسم فى الطلبات والوجه الحسن 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

بقولك يا كيوبيد مشاريع القهاوى دى مش بتجيب همها ..

أحنا نقلب المشروع دا لـ night club بأمانة أنا مجرب أنهم بيكسبوا كويس أسمع كلامى ..

سر المهنة معايا .. 

و ناخد سونى معانا نشغله بار مان ..


----------



## sony_33 (30 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> بقولك يا كيوبيد مشاريع القهاوى دى مش بتجيب همها ..
> 
> أحنا نقلب المشروع دا لـ night club بأمانة أنا مجرب أنهم بيكسبوا كويس أسمع كلامى ..
> 
> ...


وانا موافق
بس اى طلب انزلو ادوقو الاول
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> كده تمام يمعلم واهو نتقاسم فى الطلبات والوجه الحسن
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



لا طبعاً يا نجم ، الوجه الحسن مش بيحب القسمة ..

وبعدين أنتا لسه قايل أنك مرفعتش الأريل هرفعه أناااااااااااااااااااا ..

عيييييييييييييب يا مااااااااااااااااااااان الحركات دى ..

هبئى أشوفك بحاجة فى الأخر بس شوفلنا تربيزة رومانتيك على ذوئك ..


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> بقولك يا كيوبيد مشاريع القهاوى دى مش بتجيب همها ..
> 
> أحنا نقلب المشروع دا لـ night club بأمانة أنا مجرب أنهم بيكسبوا كويس أسمع كلامى ..
> 
> ...



انا معاك يا زميلى بس عاوزين تصريح هاتلى تصريح وانا معاك ومش مشكله ناخد سونى على الاقل نعمل فيه ثواب ويسد الدين اللى عليه :t30:


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> وانا موافق
> بس اى طلب انزلو ادوقو الاول
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



يا راجل حرااااااااااام عليييييييييييك فى بار ماااااااااااان فى الدنيا يقول أدووووووووووقوا ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أسمها تاخد شوت ع السريع ..

وبعدين قولى أنت هتاخد الشوت أمتى و أنا أقولك أيه المناسب ؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> لا طبعاً يا نجم ، الوجه الحسن مش بيحب القسمة ..
> 
> وبعدين أنتا لسه قايل أنك مرفعتش الأريل هرفعه أناااااااااااااااااااا ..
> 
> ...




براحتك يا زميلى انا كنت ناوى اطلعك الدور اللى فوق بس طالما مش ابو قسم يبقى نشوفلك تربيزه لذيذه :hlp:وعلى فكره انا مش باخد تيبس ممكن تراعى دوق دوق ودوق دوق هيظبطك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مايو 2010)

*قشطه القهوة بقت رجال فقط وهتتقلب night club وهتبقا هيصه كده و الوجه الحسن باظ القسم خلاص
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (30 مايو 2010)

معلش يا صديقى
انا حبقى اخد اى شوت بين الشوتين
فى الاستراحة يعنى
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> يا راجل حرااااااااااام عليييييييييييك فى بار ماااااااااااان فى الدنيا يقول أدووووووووووقوا ..
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




معلش يابو الكباتن لسه جديد وهنعلمه متقلقش


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

سونى أنا هختبرك فى الشغلانة دى ، لو منفعتش هنزلك لـ bus boy ..

أعملى عصير  الحركات .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

سونى أنا هختبرك فى الشغلانة دى ، لو منفعتش هنزلك لـ bus boy ..

أعملى عصير  الحركات .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *قشطه القهوة بقت رجال فقط وهتتقلب night club وهتبقا هيصه كده و الوجه الحسن باظ القسم خلاص
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*




ههههههههههههه ايه رأيك احنا بتوع التغير احتمال نعمل استفتاء لتغيير النشاط


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مايو 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالالالا
انتو كدة دخلتوا فى الممنوع
هبلغ علييييييييييكم
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> سونى أنا هختبرك فى الشغلانة دى ، لو منفعتش هنزلك لـ bus boy ..
> 
> أعملى عصير  الحركات .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




خد بالك لغتهم مش واحده كلهم فى اماكن تانيه بتبقى عصاير تانيه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (30 مايو 2010)

*والله قاعدتكم ميتزهقش منها
بس للاسف مضطر اروح
بكرة بقى افكر فى الشغلانة دى
حد بقى يبقى يحاسب علشان دماغى لفت
ونسيت المحفظة
واى حد يدخل جديد كل مشاريبة عندى
باااااااااااااااااااااى*​


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> براحتك يا زميلى انا كنت ناوى اطلعك الدور اللى فوق بس طالما مش ابو قسم يبقى نشوفلك تربيزه لذيذه :hlp:وعلى فكره انا مش باخد تيبس ممكن تراعى دوق دوق ودوق دوق هيظبطك



حبيب قلبى أبو عدنااااااااااااااان ..

هى فيهااااااااااااااااااا فووووووووووووق ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أستغفر الله العظيييييييييييييييم ..

ليييييييييه يا أبنى كدا ..

أحنا كفاية علينا الـ dancefloor مع الفوم و الدنيا حلوة ..


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انتو كدة دخلتوا فى الممنوع
> هبلغ علييييييييييكم
> هههههههههههههه​




ههههههههههه متقلقيش احنا معانا وسايط جامده ولا بيهمنا اى حاجه


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *والله قاعدتكم ميتزهقش منها
> بس للاسف مضطر اروح
> بكرة بقى افكر فى الشغلانة دى
> حد بقى يبقى يحاسب علشان دماغى لفت
> ...




ابقى تعال كل يوم ومتنساش تسيب الكاوتش ولما تجيب الرهن تبقى تاخده هههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> حبيب قلبى أبو عدنااااااااااااااان ..
> 
> هى فيهااااااااااااااااااا فووووووووووووق ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



يجدع عيب عليك انت فهمت غلط اصلا الدور اللى فوق مكيف وللعائلات فقط هههههههههه


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *قشطه القهوة بقت رجال فقط وهتتقلب night club وهتبقا هيصه كده و الوجه الحسن باظ القسم خلاص
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



كوكى مش عجبانى ، شكلها معترضة :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:

لو عايزة تشتغلى معانا أوك يا هلا بيكى ..30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ابقى تعال كل يوم ومتنساش تسيب الكاوتش ولما تجيب الرهن تبقى تاخده هههههههههه




ههههههههههه
انت قلبت خالتى فرنسا
هههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> يجدع عيب عليك انت فهمت غلط اصلا الدور اللى فوق مكيف وللعائلات فقط هههههههههه



ليييييييييييه يا كيوبيد أنا أعد فى السينما ولا فى بالكون فى الأوبرا ..

عايز تئرطسنى يا كيوبيد ، مكنش العشم ..

هو الـ night club فيييييييييه عائلات بردو  :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه :t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انتو كدة دخلتوا فى الممنوع
> هبلغ علييييييييييكم
> هههههههههههههه​



كدا بردو يا سندريلا :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:

و أنا اللى بقوووووووووول سندريلا هى اللى هتنفعنا ..

تعاااااااااااااالى أشتغلى معانا ..30:30:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> ليييييييييييه يا كيوبيد أنا أعد فى السينما ولا فى بالكون فى الأوبرا ..
> 
> عايز تئرطسنى يا كيوبيد ، مكنش العشم ..
> 
> ...



عيب عليك يا زميلى اقرطسك ليه هو انت لب ابيض ههههههههههه 
وبعدين لما كنت بقولك الدور التانى كنا لسه فى القهوه مش فى night club  شوفت بقى انك ظلمتنى :hlp:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> انت قلبت خالتى فرنسا
> هههههههههههه​




هههههههههههه هنا تلاقى كل حاجه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مايو 2010)

_*ايو يا معلم *_
_*القيش عندك مكان للشغل ؟*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> كدا بردو يا سندريلا :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:
> 
> و أنا اللى بقوووووووووول سندريلا هى اللى هتنفعنا ..
> 
> تعاااااااااااااالى أشتغلى معانا ..30:30:




ههههههههههههههههه
انفعكم
هذا فسق ورجس من عمل الشيطان
هههههههههههههههههه
اعوذ بالله استغفر ربك يابنى
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ايو يا معلم *_
> _*القيش عندك مكان للشغل ؟*_



تعالى يا حبى و أهووووووووووووو أنت جاهز مجهز سيفك فى الصورة بتاعتك ..

تنفع فى المطبخ ، و لو زبووووووووووون مش هيرضى يدفع الحسااااااااااااب تغزه على طوووووووووووووول 

يعنى كمان هتبئى بودى جارد ..

هنديك المرتبين ..
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هههههههههههه هنا تلاقى كل حاجه




هههههههههههههه
ملاقيش عندك 50 سلف بالمرة​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ايو يا معلم *_
> _*القيش عندك مكان للشغل ؟*_​




فى القهوه ولا night club حدد عشان لو القهوه دوق دوق قايم بالواجب لو ال night club  نشوفلك اى حاجه


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2010)

_*يابو منا اى حاجة معاك يا برنس*_
_*اصل الدهب غالى اوى اليومين  دول*_
_*فشوفلنا  اى  مصلحة  كدا*_​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> عيب عليك يا زميلى اقرطسك ليه هو انت لب ابيض ههههههههههه
> وبعدين لما كنت بقولك الدور التانى كنا لسه فى القهوه مش فى night club  شوفت بقى انك ظلمتنى :hlp:



يا حبيبى يا حونين .. 

ماشى يا كيوبيد هنعديهالك المرة دى ..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

*swety koky girl*, ‏*+ Cupid +*+, ‏*+Roka_Jesus+*+, ‏*Coptic Adel*, ‏*jesuslovejohn*, ‏*سندريلا2009*+, ‏*sony_33*+, ‏*zama*+

*عاجبك لاميت المنتدى كله عندك ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وكله من الnight club ده *​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*يابو منا اى حاجة معاك يا برنس*_
> _*اصل الدهب غالى اوى اليومين  دول*_
> _*فشوفلنا  اى  مصلحة  كدا*_​




عونيا يمعلم

زاما ابقى شوف لجون شغلانه فى المشروع بتاعى انا وانت الجديد شكله كويس وهينفعنا 
وعشان حتى لما احنا نطلع الدور اللى فوق نلاقى حد ياخد باله من الصاله تحت


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *swety koky girl*, ‏*+ cupid +*+, ‏*+roka_jesus+*+, ‏*coptic adel*, ‏*jesuslovejohn*, ‏*سندريلا2009*+, ‏*sony_33*+, ‏*zama*+
> 
> *عاجبك لاميت المنتدى كله عندك ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وكله من الnight club ده *​




ههههههههههه على فكره انا كمان لسه موزعتش اعلانات


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*الله الله الله*
*اغيب عليكو حبة الاقيكو كده*
*اعووووووووووووووووووووووذ بالله*
*منكرررررررررررررررررررررر*
*اعوذ بالله*
​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انفعكم
> هذا فسق ورجس من عمل الشيطان
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

أستنى بئى لما أجيب المبخرة و أبخرك ..

أنا عاااااااااارف اللهجة دى ، لما بيشوفوا الفلوس بيقولوا 

(( لو جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا لعلكم تصيبون قوم بجهالة وتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين )) 
  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شوفتى الفلوووووووووووووس بتعمل أيه ؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههههه*_
_*الحق يا معلمى  دول هيور عاوزين ندبح  كتكوت على باب المحل*_
_*ونرش  عرقسوس   علشان الحسد ونخلى روكا تجيب عروسة ونخرمها فى عيون   الحجة اللى بتقر  علينا*_
_*ومتشكرين على الوظيف والقبض  فين بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أستنى بئى لما أجيب المبخرة و أبخرك ..
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بخرنى كويس عشان بخاف من الحسد
وعشان محدش يشوف شكل الفلوس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> عونيا يمعلم
> 
> زاما ابقى شوف لجون شغلانه فى المشروع بتاعى انا وانت الجديد شكله كويس وهينفعنا
> وعشان حتى لما احنا نطلع الدور اللى فوق نلاقى حد ياخد باله من الصاله تحت



يا باشا سيادتك تؤمر 

جون ، تعالى ع المكتب أملى الأبليكيشن و أستلم وظيفتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*بسسسسسسسسس*
*هوووووووش بقي *
*هناديلكم مشرفة القسم*​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

وظيفة لجووووووووووووووووووون ..



> تعالى يا حبى و أهووووووووووووو أنت جاهز مجهز سيفك فى الصورة بتاعتك ..
> 
> تنفع فى المطبخ ، و لو زبووووووووووون مش هيرضى يدفع الحسااااااااااااب تغزه على طوووووووووووووول
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> يا باشا سيادتك تؤمر
> 
> جون ، تعالى ع المكتب أملى الأبليكيشن و أستلم وظيفتك​




بمناسبة الابلكيشن فى مشروع جامد جدا فى دماغى

هنزل اعلان فى جريدة الوسيط 
لكل الراغبين فى التمثيل 
لكل من يجد فى نفسه موهبة التمثيل والغناء عليه التقدم الى المكتب ونكتب عنوان المكتب
والابليكيشن بخمسين جنيه ونجيب سكرتيره وسكرتير
والشباب هتدخل للسكرتيره والشبات للسكرتير 

وطبعا الابلكيشن بخمسين جند يدفعو الخمسين جند وزى الفل ويستنو مننا تليفون 

ايه رأيك يا زميلى فى المشروع ده
عليا الطلاق انا وانت لو عملنا الكام مشروع دول اخليك مليونير:hlp:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2010)

_*لا لا*_
_*انا  ارفض  هذه  الوظيفة*_
_*انا كانت عاوز اشتغل رئيس مجلس الادارة*_​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بسسسسسسسسس*
> *هوووووووش بقي *
> *هناديلكم مشرفة القسم*​



هووووووووووووووووووش ، أنتى فى عربية كارو 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشرفة القسم تشرف ، هنشوفلها شغلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالانة معانا هتكسبها فلووووووووووووووس ..

الكلام فى سرك (( رشوة بس من تحت الترابيزة )) ..


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بمناسبة الابلكيشن فى مشروع جامد جدا فى دماغى
> 
> هنزل اعلان فى جريدة الوسيط
> لكل الراغبين فى التمثيل
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

حبيبى أنتا زى ما تكون بتقرا أفكااااااااااااااارى 

و طبعاً التليفون شحنه فاصل و الأرضى الحرارة قاطعة ، يعنى مش هنتصل و هنصدم منهم الخمسين جند ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلاوتك فى التلات ورقااااااااااااااااااااااااات ..

و كمان عشاااااااااااااان نظبط الموضوع نكتب فى الإعلان ((* ولا يشترط الخبرة* )) هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبكدا أمم هتجيلنا ..


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حبيبى أنتا زى ما تكون بتقرا أفكااااااااااااااارى
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه اى حاجه تجيب فلوس انا معاك فيها وحتى هنشغل اتنين من الشباب معانا وكمان خد بالك احنا هنفع ناس كتيير
يعنى هنفع صاحب شقه لاننا لازم نعمل مكتب فهنأجر شقه وطبعا تكييف ومصاريف سكرتير وسكرتيره يعنى الحسبه فى الاخر مش هيطلعلنا منها اد 5000 فى الشهر بذمتك دى فلوس


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*لا لا*_
> _*انا  ارفض  هذه  الوظيفة*_
> _*انا كانت عاوز اشتغل رئيس مجلس الادارة*_​



بس كدا هى ببالمسميات (( حبيب قلبى ))

غالى و الطلب رخيص ..

جون رئيس مجلس إدارة المطبخ ، و رئيس الجمعية العمومية لصحة الناس و العضو المنتدب فى لجنة حروق الأنسان و رئيس أمن الشيراتون ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*لا لا*_
> _*انا  ارفض  هذه  الوظيفة*_
> _*انا كانت عاوز اشتغل رئيس مجلس الادارة*_​




هو ده الشعب المصرى على طول مش بيحب يتعب يبنى لازم تتعب شويه
شكلى هرفدك من قبل ما تستلم الوظيفه


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه اى حاجه تجيب فلوس انا معاك فيها وحتى هنشغل اتنين من الشباب معانا وكمان خد بالك احنا هنفع ناس كتيير
> يعنى هنفع صاحب شقه لاننا لازم نعمل مكتب فهنأجر شقه وطبعا تكييف ومصاريف سكرتير وسكرتيره يعنى الحسبه فى الاخر مش هيطلعلنا منها اد 5000 فى الشهر بذمتك دى فلوس



ع التعب و الخطر دا كله أنا مرضاااااااااااش بـ 5000 ج 

يا حبيبى خدها نصيحة لما تيجى تلعبها ألعبها صح ..

قضية نصب بـ 5000 ج غير لما تكون قضية نصب بـ 700 مليون ج ..

كدا الصحافة تهتم بيك ، و الناس تتمنى تتقربلك ..

و الشرطة هتعتبرك بيزنس مااااااااااااااااان متعثر ..

و القانون ضميره هيرتاح أووووووووووووى لما ينوبه من الحب جانب ..

ولا أنا بقول حاجة غلط ؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> هووووووووووووووووووش ، أنتى فى عربية كارو
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*في حرف ناقص يا بني*
*سلامة الشوف هههههههه*
*ياتري ايييييييييييييه بقي:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الله عليكو هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> ع التعب و الخطر دا كله أنا مرضاااااااااااش بـ 5000 ج
> 
> يا حبيبى خدها نصيحة لما تيجى تلعبها ألعبها صح ..
> 
> ...



مين قالك ان احنا هنعتب بعدين دى سبوبه كده جمب night club  لكن احنا مش هنتعب
وكمان يمعلم الحاجات الصغيره دى تخلى الحكومه تبعد عنك والنصابين كلهم بيبدءو صغيرين محدش بدء كبيير

مهو انا مثلا لو معايا 5 مليون جنيه مش هفكر فى النصابيه دى هنفكر فى حاجه اعلى
هو كلامك صح بس كل حاجه على قد ما معاك 

ابدء صغير وربنا يكرمك بنصابيه كبييره تعملها هههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *في حرف ناقص يا بني*
> *سلامة الشوف هههههههه*
> *ياتري ايييييييييييييه بقي:11azy:*​


أيه اللى ناااااااااااقص ؟؟

أنا لابس نضارتى بجد ..

شكلك بتشتغلينى ..


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هو ده الشعب المصرى على طول مش بيحب يتعب يبنى لازم تتعب شويه
> شكلى هرفدك من قبل ما تستلم الوظيفه


_* ياعم منا طلعان   عينى   طول النهار*_
_*سيبنا نحلم بقى :11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy:*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
دة مكتب توظيف ولا حاجة
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ياعم منا طلعان   عينى   طول النهار*_
> _*سيبنا نحلم بقى :11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy:*_​





احلم يمعلم لو بطلنا نحلم نمووووووووووووت


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> دة مكتب توظيف ولا حاجة
> هههههههههههههههه​




اه مكتب توظيف للشباب احنا بنراعى الشباب


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

كيوبيد ، أنا الحقيقة مش عاجبنى الديكور اللى أنت عامله ..

أحنا عايزين مهندس ديكووووووووووووووور يظبطلنا المكان ..


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> احلم يمعلم لو بطلنا نحلم نمووووووووووووت


_*ايوووووووووووووو*_
_*يلا بقى نرش  مياه  *_
_*وندبح الكتكوووووووووووووووووت*_
_*ولا ايه  رايك  يا كبيرررررررررررررررررررررررر؟*_​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ايوووووووووووووو*_
> _*يلا بقى نرش  مياه  *_
> _*وندبح الكتكوووووووووووووووووت*_
> _*ولا ايه  رايك  يا كبيرررررررررررررررررررررررر؟*_​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أوعى يكون كتكوت أبو الليل ..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

*الموضوع ده لازم يتكتب عليه 
يغلق ويحذف لاحقا ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> كيوبيد ، أنا الحقيقة مش عاجبنى الديكور اللى أنت عامله ..
> 
> أحنا عايزين مهندس ديكووووووووووووووور يظبطلنا المكان ..



لــــــيـــــه مهندس ديكووور ، انا فتحت بس عشان كنت مستعجل متقلقش عموما انا جايب شوية اسبوتات جامده جدا محتاج بس واحد كهربائى بس اسبوتات جامده جدا
اللى هى بتركب فى الحوائط من تحت مش القديمه اللى بتركب فوق الجديد ناو بتركب تحت زى الاضاءه الخارجيه لأى فندق ناو


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ايوووووووووووووو*_
> _*يلا بقى نرش  مياه  *_
> _*وندبح الكتكوووووووووووووووووت*_
> _*ولا ايه  رايك  يا كبيرررررررررررررررررررررررر؟*_​




لا احنا هنرش معطر جو عشان النفس :hlp:


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> لــــــيـــــه مهندس ديكووور ، انا فتحت بس عشان كنت مستعجل متقلقش عموما انا جايب شوية اسبوتات جامده جدا محتاج بس واحد كهربائى بس اسبوتات جامده جدا
> اللى هى بتركب فى الحوائط من تحت مش القديمه اللى بتركب فوق الجديد ناو بتركب تحت زى الاضاءه الخارجيه لأى فندق ناو



عارفها ، إضاءات خافتة + عواكس تقوية ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أيه اللى ناااااااااااقص ؟؟
> 
> أنا لابس نضارتى بجد ..
> 
> شكلك بتشتغلينى ..


*بببببببببببس
ييييييييييييييس
لا حول الله
يابني البس الشوافة احسنلك هههههه
وماله بدل مانت فاضي كده:t30:
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> اه مكتب توظيف للشباب احنا بنراعى الشباب




ومافيش حاجة للانسات كدة
راعونا برضو 
دة احنا نصف المجتمع :hlp:
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2010)

_*وااااااااااااااااااااااااو  الله عليك يا كبيررررررررر*_
_*يا مظبطناااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> عارفها ، إضاءات خافتة + عواكس تقوية ..



بالظبط بس محتاجين عيل بتاع كهربه يكون ليه فى اللون ده عشان يطلع اللى فى دماغى


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الموضوع ده لازم يتكتب عليه
> يغلق ويحذف لاحقا ههههههههههههههههههه​*



بركاتك يا كوكى .. :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:

هو المشروووووووووووووع الناجح كدا لازم يتحارب ..

أتأكد يا كيوبيد مشروعنا ناااااااااااااااااااجح عشاااااااااااااااان كدا كوكى عايزة تقفله ..


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ومافيش حاجة للانسات كدة
> راعونا برضو
> دة احنا نصف المجتمع :hlp:
> ههههههههههههههه​




منا هشغلك سكرتيره فى المكتب ده متقلقيش مرتب مجزى + حوافز


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ومافيش حاجة للانسات كدة
> راعونا برضو
> دة احنا نصف المجتمع :hlp:
> ههههههههههههههه​


*يا بنتي احنا المجتمع كله*
*شوفي نسبتهم ايه*
*ونسبتنا ايه:t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> منا هشغلك سكرتيره فى المكتب ده متقلقيش مرتب مجزى + حوافز



*محدش يصدق الواد ده مرتباته سيس جدا هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *محدش يصدق الواد ده مرتباته سيس جدا هههههههههههههه​*




يبنتى المرتبات السيس دى فى المحل
لكن الشغل ده شغل عالى جدا واى حد هيشتغل معانا هنظبطه


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااا جماااااااااااااااااااااااعة أنا شايف 

*twety *

جاية من بعيد ، ألحق أروووووووووووووح ..

سلام يا كيوبيد ، لم يالا الكراسسسى و قفل القهوة و النايت و شركة الوظايف ..

لوحد سئل عليا أنا نايم ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*مشرفة القسم جات*
*كل واحد ياخد ساتر هههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مشرفة القسم جات*
> *كل واحد ياخد ساتر هههههههه*​




هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

*تويتى بتتفرج على اول الموضوع لسه ياجدعان ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااا جماااااااااااااااااااااااعة أنا شايف
> 
> *twety *
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه عيب عليك متقلقش العيال خبو المنكر وكل شىء تمام

يا اهلا يا اهلا يا مشرفتنا واحد كابتشينو لتويتى يا دوق دوق بسرعه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااا جماااااااااااااااااااااااعة أنا شايف
> 
> *twety *
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يخرب عقلك يا زاما*
*اعمل نفسك ميييييت ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ولا كأننا قهوة ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه عيب عليك متقلقش العيال خبو المنكر وكل شىء تمام
> 
> يا اهلا يا اهلا يا مشرفتنا واحد كابتشينو لتويتى يا دوق دوق بسرعه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طمنتنى ، يعنى الواحد يتكلم بقلب جااااااااااااااااامد و ثقة ؟؟

أوك ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه عيب عليك متقلقش العيال خبو المنكر وكل شىء تمام
> 
> يا اهلا يا اهلا يا مشرفتنا واحد كابتشينو لتويتى يا دوق دوق بسرعه









*من سلنترو يا مينا:smil16:*​


----------



## twety (31 مايو 2010)

*ايه ده *
*قهوة وفى قسمى كمان*

*يغلق*
*وينقل للمحذوفات لاحقا *​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ولا كأننا قهوة ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



طبعا احنا قهوه كويسه جدا ومعندناش اى مخالفات



zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طمنتنى ، يعنى الواحد يتكلم بقلب جااااااااااااااااامد و ثقة ؟؟
> 
> أوك ..




ثقه جدا متقلقش سيبها على الله


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *من سلنترو يا مينا:smil16:*​



*فى واد ادام المج بكرافته عينه فيه هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طمنتنى ، يعنى الواحد يتكلم بقلب جااااااااااااااااامد و ثقة ؟؟
> 
> أوك ..


*مش تقلق كل حاجة تحت السيطرة يا معلم:crazy_pil*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *ايه ده *
> *قهوة وفى قسمى كمان*
> 
> *يغلق*
> *وينقل للمحذوفات لاحقا *​



* ينقل للترفيهى*

انا مشرف قسم المحذوفات:t30:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ايه  دا يا  معلم فى حد مزعلك هنا*_
_*انا  سمعت حد بيقول تويتى *_
_*هااا*_
_*ها*_
_*نعملها واحد كبتشينو   بس مش  ابو رغوا  خاليها تروح بسرعة ولا ايه رايك يا كبيررررررر؟*_​


----------



## zama (31 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يخرب عقلك يا زاما*
> *اعمل نفسك ميييييت ههههههههه*​



لالالالالالالالالالا ما خلاص حبيبى كيوبيد طمنى ..

قالى العيال لموا الحاجات كلها ..

أحنا دلوئتى قهوة بس ..

وبعدين أحنا عياااااااااال قلبها مخربش :hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *فى واد ادام المج بكرافته عينه فيه هههههههههههههههه​*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه ده نظرك 6/6:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> طبعا احنا قهوه كويسه جدا ومعندناش اى مخالفات


*طبعا طبعا:11azy:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> يبنتى المرتبات السيس دى فى المحل
> لكن الشغل ده شغل عالى جدا واى حد هيشتغل معانا هنظبطه




هتظبطه ازاى  يا مقدس بقا
ولا مقدس مش هتمشى معاك دلوقت اكيد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نقولك اييييييييية 
يا بوص بقا :t30:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> * ينقل للترفيهى*
> 
> انا مشرف قسم المحذوفات:t30:


هيه  هيه 
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههها *_
_*مش هيتحذف :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*_
_*الوحد ميعفش يشتغل شويه فى البلد دى ولا ايه:new6::new6::new6:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *ايه ده *
> *قهوة وفى قسمى كمان*
> 
> *يغلق*
> *وينقل للمحذوفات لاحقا *​


*بعد ماشربتي الكابتشينو*
*طب الحساب يلا:smil8:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*ايه  دا يا  معلم فى حد مزعلك هنا*_
> _*انا  سمعت حد بيقول تويتى *_
> _*هااا*_
> ...



لا متقلقش يا جون كله تحت السيطره وروكا جابت لمشرفتنا كابتشينو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا ما خلاص حبيبى كيوبيد طمنى ..
> 
> قالى العيال لموا الحاجات كلها ..
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*واضح من كتر الخربشة *
*اتعورت ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> * ينقل للترفيهى*
> 
> انا مشرف قسم المحذوفات:t30:


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة كده *
*كايد العزال من يومك30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ايه ده نظرك 6/6:smil8:*​



*النهارده الخميس اعوذ باله اومال لو مكنش نظرى ضعيف وبلبس نضاره كنتى عملتى فيا ايه
لازم ابخر نفسى من عيونكم ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## twety (31 مايو 2010)

*دايما متسرعه يا روكا*
*ده انا كنت هقول بعد الكابتشينو*
*هطول فى عمر الكافيه ده شووووويه*

*اعمل فيكى ايه*
*اقيموا عليها الحد يا شباب*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> لا متقلقش يا جون كله تحت السيطره وروكا جابت لمشرفتنا كابتشينو


*هو ممكن نجيبلها حاجة تاني*
*تويتي نفسه هههههههههه:t30:*
*كده احنا في الامان30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *النهارده الخميس اعوذ باله اومال لو مكنش نظرى ضعيف وبلبس نضاره كنتى عملتى فيا ايه
> لازم ابخر نفسى من عيونكم ههههههههههههههه​*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*هنكدب من اولها*
*انهاردة الحد هههههه*
*بخري يا اوختيحتي بخري اسبابرين:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *دايما متسرعه يا روكا*
> *ده انا كنت هقول بعد الكابتشينو*
> *هطول فى عمر الكافيه ده شووووويه*
> 
> ...


*اعملي فيا ثواب:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*يا مينا انا ماشية بقي*
*الازازة في البزازة *
*والفلة في المنلفلة *
*تمام كده؟؟؟*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2010)

عايزين مشرفتنا تخرج  من هنا
متظبطة مية فل وعشرة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (31 مايو 2010)

*ايوة يا سندرلتى يا حبيتى*
*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حيااااااااااتى انتى*

*ماشى يا روكا انا هسلطهم عليكى نو قلق خالص*
*وهو اكيد هيرحبوا بالفكرة*
*ههههههه*

*ايوة انا اعزمووووونى على طوووووول *


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

تويتى انتى صحيتى امتى الكابتشينو اللى جبتهولك روكا بجد مكنش فيه حاجه ههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2010)

العزومة اجبارى بقا
هههههههههههه
على حساب صاحب القهوة
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2010)

العزومة اجبارى بقا
هههههههههههه
على حساب صاحب القهوة
​


----------



## twety (31 مايو 2010)

*ايوووووووون*
*مظبوط كده والا هو عارف بقى*

*ههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

ما احنا لسه جايبنلك كابتشينو لحقتى خلصتيه هههههه


----------



## twety (31 مايو 2010)

*ايووووووووة*
*الاب ديت مطلوووووب*

*اللى بعده*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *ايوة يا سندرلتى يا حبيتى*
> *ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حيااااااااااتى انتى*
> 
> *ماشى يا روكا انا هسلطهم عليكى نو قلق خالص*
> ...


*تسلطي مين يا حجة انتي*
*مينا سنجة في الرنجة30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> تويتى انتى صحيتى امتى الكابتشينو اللى جبتهولك روكا بجد مكنش فيه حاجه ههههههههههه


*هيكون فيه ايه مثلا:11azy:*
*ودي بيحوق فيها حاجة :t30:*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مايو 2010)

القهوه نايمه انهرده يا روكا ههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> القهوه نايمه انهرده يا روكا ههههههه


*ليه كده *
*راحو فين اتمسكو قصدي اختفو هههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> القهوه نايمه انهرده يا روكا ههههههه





+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ليه كده *
> *راحو فين اتمسكو قصدي اختفو هههههههههه*​



*تعبوا من هيصة امبارح ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ponponayah (31 مايو 2010)

*يا دق دق
عندك واحد قهوة مظبوط​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

*مشوفتش قهوه بالهدوء ده 
يالا اظهروا وبانوا واعملوا دوشه وحركه هههههههههههه
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *تعبوا من هيصة امبارح ههههههههههههههه​*


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*تفتكري:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*طب ما تيجي نعمل احنا الهيصة*
*بس مش زي هيصة امبارح*
*نحن نختلف عن الاخرون هههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

*لا احنا مهما عملنا هيصه مش هتوصل لتهييس امبارح ههههههههههههههههههه
امبارح يوم عالمى مش هيتكرر يا روكا
يالا اعزمينى على حاجه اشربها  والحساب على صاحب القهوه
حد يناديلنا دوق دوق هههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *لا احنا مهما عملنا هيصه مش هتوصل لتهييس امبارح ههههههههههههههههههه
> امبارح يوم عالمى مش هيتكرر يا روكا
> يالا اعزمينى على حاجه اشربها  والحساب على صاحب القهوه
> حد يناديلنا دوق دوق هههههههههههه​*


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة صح يا بنتي *
*اختفوا في ظروف غامضة*
*او يمكن تويتي اعتقلتهم ههههههههه*
*تؤمري يا كوكي*
*انت يااااااا وااااااااااد يا دوق دوق*
*شوف مشرفتنا الصفرة تشرب ايه:t9:*​


----------



## ponponayah (31 مايو 2010)

*كوكى روكا 
وديتو دق دق فين بقى طلعوة احسنلكم 
الواد اختفى كدا مرة واحدة 
اخر مرة شوفتو كان بيرش المية قدام القهوة وديتوة فين بقى  :t9::t9: ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

*انا اشرب واحد كابتشينو ابو صابون على الوش هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *كوكى روكا
> وديتو دق دق فين بقى طلعوة احسنلكم
> الواد اختفى كدا مرة واحدة
> اخر مرة شوفتو كان بيرش المية قدام القهوة وديتوة فين بقى  :t9::t9: ​*


*
يمكن :crazy_pil طاااااااار
حتى صاحب القهوه مش باين فى قهوته هههههههههههههه اغتالوا ولا ايه ​*


----------



## sony_33 (31 مايو 2010)

*ايوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
يالى هنا 
قهوة زيادة لو سمحتو  علشان اصحصح
على حساب روكا لو سمحتو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *كوكى روكا
> وديتو دق دق فين بقى طلعوة احسنلكم
> الواد اختفى كدا مرة واحدة
> اخر مرة شوفتو كان بيرش المية قدام القهوة وديتوة فين بقى  :t9::t9: ​*


*نووووووووووووو هو موجود*
*بس مختفي فين الله اعلم:a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *انا اشرب واحد كابتشينو ابو صابون على الوش هههههههههههههههه​*


*تاني ابو صابون*
*يا بنتي ده اللي خلاهم امبارح يفقدوا الوعي*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ايوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
> يالى هنا
> قهوة زيادة لو سمحتو  علشان اصحصح
> على حساب روكا لو سمحتو*​


*سؤال رفيع*
*هو مين صاحب القهوة:11azy:*
*علي العموم تؤمرني يا سوني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

*




*

*وعندك واحد قهوة لسوني باشا هههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (31 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سؤال رفيع*
> *هو مين صاحب القهوة:11azy:*
> *علي العموم تؤمرني يا سوني*​


ايوةةةةةةة على البخل 
اش حال شايفك قاعدة مع سويتى
ماشى ماشى شكرا على العزومة30:30:​


----------



## sony_33 (31 مايو 2010)

*الللللللللللللللة
بس اية الى واقع برة الفنجان دة ممكن  تدوبى القهوة لو سمحتى
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2010)

عايزة واحدة قهوة مظبوط اعدل بيها دماغى عشان قرفانة​


----------



## sony_33 (31 مايو 2010)

*بلاش القهوة سندريلا
اقولك احسن حل علشان تعدلى دماغك
اربطية بحبل وعلقى الحبل فى المروحة وشغلى المروحة حتتعدل على طول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> ايوةةةةةةة على البخل
> اش حال شايفك قاعدة مع سويتى
> ماشى ماشى شكرا على العزومة30:30:​


*بخل ايه بس كفالله الشر:hlp:*
*العفو العفو:t9:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 مايو 2010)

تصدق ياسونى لو كان  ينفع كنت عملتها وريحت نفسى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *الللللللللللللللة
> بس اية الى واقع برة الفنجان دة ممكن  تدوبى القهوة لو سمحتى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*دوبنا عبد العزيز هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> يمكن :crazy_pil طاااااااار
> حتى صاحب القهوه مش باين فى قهوته هههههههههههههه اغتالوا ولا ايه ​*




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تفتكرى طيب هييييييييييه المشاريب انهاردة
ببلاش مهو صاحبها طار​*


----------



## ponponayah (31 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *بلاش القهوة سندريلا
> اقولك احسن حل علشان تعدلى دماغك
> اربطية بحبل وعلقى الحبل فى المروحة وشغلى المروحة حتتعدل على طول
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية الطيبة دى كلها
:hlp:​*


----------



## sony_33 (31 مايو 2010)

*اشربى يابنت يا بونبناية على حسابى ولا يهمك
صاحب القهوة اتمسك تحرى
ظبطوة بيفرق نسكافية على الزباين*​


----------



## ponponayah (31 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نووووووووووووو هو موجود*
> *بس مختفي فين الله اعلم:a4:*​




*امممممم فى امل يعنى نشرب قهوة
:t9::t9:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اشربى يابنت يا بونبناية على حسابى ولا يهمك
> صاحب القهوة اتمسك تحرى
> ظبطوة بيفرق نسكافية على الزباين*​


*لا حول العالم*
*ده كان صغيييييييييييييير:crazy_pil*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *امممممم فى امل يعنى نشرب قهوة
> :t9::t9:​*


*ي**سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس:a4:*​


----------



## ponponayah (31 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اشربى يابنت يا بونبناية على حسابى ولا يهمك
> صاحب القهوة اتمسك تحرى
> ظبطوة بيفرق نسكافية على الزباين*​





*هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا حرام يا مينا
دا كان طيب​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا حرام يا مينا
> دا كان طيب​*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*معلش بقي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2010)

_*مالكو بمينا   يابنى انت وهي*_
_*عيب  محدش يتكلم على   البطل كداااااااااااااا*_
_*المشريب مجانى وبما انى احد العاملين فى المكان *_
_*فكله على بيتهم علشان هنرش ميااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*مالكو بمينا   يابنى انت وهي*_
> _*عيب  محدش يتكلم على   البطل كداااااااااااااا*_
> _*المشريب مجانى وبما انى احد العاملين فى المكان *_
> _*فكله على بيتهم علشان هنرش ميااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


*نوووووووووو*
*يتقطع لسان اللي يقول علي مينا حاجة:t9:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2010)

_*ايووووووووووووووووو*_
_*خرجى العيال دى من هناااااااااااااااااااااا*_
_*يا روكاااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ايووووووووووووووووو*_
> _*خرجى العيال دى من هناااااااااااااااااااااا*_
> _*يا روكاااااااااااااا*_​


*لا مش هخرجها:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2010)

*تم التثبيييييييت 
وهيتفك كمان شوية لو مش هيوصلنى ايراد الاسبوع ده 
فكررررررر والشمع الازرق فى ايدى علشان الاخضر مش عاجب روكا
ههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *تم التثبيييييييت
> وهيتفك كمان شوية لو مش هيوصلنى ايراد الاسبوع ده
> فكررررررر والشمع الازرق فى ايدى علشان الاخضر مش عاجب روكا
> ههههههههه*​




ههههههههههههه ماشى يا مرمر طيب شوفى انتى عاوزه ايردا من انهى مشروع عشان ناو بقى فى كذا مشروع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*يالا يا دوق دوق هاتلى نسكافيه بسررررررررررعه واخد بالك يا دوق دوق​*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *يالا يا دوق دوق هاتلى نسكافيه بسررررررررررعه واخد بالك يا دوق دوق​*




كلم  يا دوق دوق وهاتلها نسكافيه بسرعه ووديهولها على القسم كمان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *تم التثبيييييييت
> وهيتفك كمان شوية لو مش هيوصلنى ايراد الاسبوع ده
> فكررررررر والشمع الازرق فى ايدى علشان الاخضر مش عاجب روكا
> ههههههههه*​


*مالك ومال روكا ناو*
*يا بت اتقي شري*
*ده كله حرف ناقص بين وبين روك هههههههه*
*بلاش انا الساعة دي:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*اكيد يا مينا النشاط التاني صححححححححححححح*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اكيد يا مينا النشاط التاني صححححححححححححح*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​




ايون طبعا هههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> كلم  يا دوق دوق وهاتلها نسكافيه بسرعه ووديهولها على القسم كمان



*لا هشربه هنا يا دوق دوق وواحد مايه ساقعه عشان الجو حر هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*هاتلها يا بني*
*دي مشرفة شرانية ههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *لا هشربه هنا يا دوق دوق وواحد مايه ساقعه عشان الجو حر هههههههههههههه​*




ههههههههههههه دوق دوق خليهم اتنين ميه ساقعه عشان فعلا حران جداااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ايون طبعا هههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة كده 30:30:30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههههه دوق دوق خليهم اتنين ميه ساقعه عشان فعلا حران جداااااا


*خليهم 3 وعلي حساب كوكي30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (1 يونيو 2010)

اريح عندكم شوية
ممكن واحد قهوة زيادة سكر برة
وشيشة تفاح وشوية موز من غير قشر
 وطاولة لو سمحت
يلا بسرعة علشان مستعجل​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> اريح عندكم شوية
> ممكن واحد قهوة زيادة سكر برة
> وشيشة تفاح وشوية موز من غير قشر
> وطاولة لو سمحت
> يلا بسرعة علشان مستعجل​




يا ترى عاوز موز بلدى ولا مستورد :t30:


----------



## sony_33 (1 يونيو 2010)

*اى حاجة منك حلوة
وزبادى خلاط بالمرة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اى حاجة منك حلوة
> وزبادى خلاط بالمرة*​




كله ده لوحدك يا استاذ ولا انت عازم فريق الكوره ولا ايه:hlp:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*معاه جمعية هههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (1 يونيو 2010)

*انا عازم اى حد يدخل دلوقتى على حسابك ميهمكش
او على النوتة مش حتفرق*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*ده سونى عازم المنتدى كله ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (1 يونيو 2010)

يلا كلو على حساب الزبون
اى حد عايز حاجة يقشر بس
يلا كل واحد بجى ويجيب اخواتو وقرايبو​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*يقشر موز ههههههههههههههههه*
*طب ايه يا دوق دوق*
*المية فيييييييييييين*​


----------



## sony_33 (1 يونيو 2010)

*المية باين عليها مقطوعة
خلية يجبلك جاز
اهو نستريح من اول زبونة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا عازم اى حد يدخل دلوقتى على حسابك ميهمكش
> او على النوتة مش حتفرق*​




انت معرفتش النظام اللى هنا ولا ايه

*بيقولك عم عشم مات والمعامله خد وهاااااااااااااااااااااااااات*


----------



## sony_33 (1 يونيو 2010)

*الله يرحمو انا كنت عايش على حسو
يلا بقى اروح انام 
محدش يحاسب بقى لغاية مجى
بااااااااااااااااااااى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *الله يرحمو انا كنت عايش على حسو
> يلا بقى اروح انام
> محدش يحاسب بقى لغاية مجى
> بااااااااااااااااااااى*​




منتا قاعد يمعلم رايح فين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *المية باين عليها مقطوعة
> خلية يجبلك جاز
> اهو نستريح من اول زبونة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*يا ساتر عليك*
*مش عايزة حاجة انا اصلا مش طلبت منك:smil8:*​


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2010)

أنا النهاردا يا كيوبيد جاى و هعزم كل أخواااااااااااااتى هناااااااا ..

ونعزم معاهم المشرفييييييييييييين (( عشان خاطر التثبيت للموضوع )) أحنااااااااااااا ناس بتقدر بردو ..


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2010)

أنا مش عجبانى شغلانة القهوة دى ياا كيوبيد ..

أنا شوفت الراجل داااااااااااااااااا و دوق دوق بيعد الفلوووووووووس بيعمل كدا 






دى زباين تدخلها عندك بردو ..


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا النهاردا يا كيوبيد جاى و هعزم كل أخواااااااااااااتى هناااااااا ..
> 
> ونعزم معاهم المشرفييييييييييييين (( عشان خاطر التثبيت للموضوع )) أحنااااااااااااا ناس بتقدر بردو ..



اصلى يبرنس دوق دوق كلم عمك زاما بسرعه يا ولد شوفه يشرب ايه وابقى طلعلى الفلوس الخزنه بسرعه


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2010)

يا حبى أنتا لو وافقت ع أنك تقلب القهوة  لـ night club

و نشغل سوووووووووووووووووووونى معانا ..

الدنيا هتحللو أوووووووووووووووووى ..

دا الناس بيدوا تيبس زى كدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*القهوة هتتعفرت تاني اهي هههههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2010)

دا إيرااااااااااااااااااد الـ night أخر الليل بيكون حاجة زى الفل 

زى كدا ، يا رب توااااااااااااافق ..






و بالمصرى يعمل كدا 






مش زى إيراد القهوة التعبباااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> يا حبى أنتا لو وافقت ع أنك تقلب القهوة  لـ night club
> 
> و نشغل سوووووووووووووووووووونى معانا ..
> 
> ...




التيبس مش هيكون لينا يا زاما التيبس للى شغالين هههههههههه

انا معاك ان حق المشاريب هيكون اكتر بس تخيل حق المشاريب هيخرج منه رأس المال يعنى المكسب مش هيبقى زى التيبس برضه ههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> دا إيرااااااااااااااااااد الـ night أخر الليل بيكون حاجة زى الفل
> 
> زى كدا ، يا رب توااااااااااااافق ..
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه ماشى انا موافق بس نعمله فعلا مش هنعمله هنا فى المنتدى هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> يا حبى أنتا لو وافقت ع أنك تقلب القهوة  لـ night club
> 
> و نشغل سوووووووووووووووووووونى معانا ..
> 
> ...


*بالنص يا زاما:smil16:*​


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2010)

أيه الموسيقى دى يا كيوبيد ، مشغلى (( العنب العنب )) أيه جو الجلوكوزااااااااااات دااااااااااااااا

دا دقدق محسسنى أنى عندى السل ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دا كلام بردو ..


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> أيه الموسيقى دى يا كيوبيد ، مشغلى (( العنب العنب )) أيه جو الجلوكوزااااااااااات دااااااااااااااا
> 
> دا دقدق محسسنى أنى عندى السل ..
> 
> ...




لا انا اصلا مش بحب الشعبى اطلاقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> التيبس مش هيكون لينا يا زاما التيبس للى شغالين هههههههههه
> 
> انا معاك ان حق المشاريب هيكون اكتر بس تخيل حق المشاريب هيخرج منه رأس المال يعنى المكسب مش هيبقى زى التيبس برضه ههههههههه




مين قالك أننا هندى اللى شغاااااااااااليييييييييين تيبس أحنا هناخده لينا ونديهم جزء منه كأنه أوووووووفر تيم  ..

أيييييييه يا مورجان ، واللى مش عاجبه يمشى ..

هو حد لاقى شغل و دلع فى وقت وااااااااااااحد ..

دا أحنا المفروض اللى نشغلهم فى الـ night نااااااااااخد منهم فلوووووووووووس ..


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بالنص يا زاما:smil16:*​



بالنص دا قليل عليكى يا روكا ..

أحنا مش هنديكى مرتب ، أحنا هنديكى نسبة من الربح كأنك صاحبة شغل ..

بس تعالى أشتغلى معانا أنا و كيوبيد ..

و كيوبيد أعتقد مش هيمانع ، مش هنلاقى أحسن منك ..

بنت معموديتنا .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> مين قالك أننا هندى اللى شغاااااااااااليييييييييين تيبس أحنا هناخده لينا ونديهم جزء منه كأنه أوووووووفر تيم  ..
> 
> أيييييييه يا مورجان ، واللى مش عاجبه يمشى ..
> 
> ...



اه فعلا تعرف نظام اى عامل شغال فى بنزينه مش بياخد مرتب وشغال على التيبس وكمان بيدفع ارضيه لصاحب البنزينه غالبا اليوم بيقف ب7 جند


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ماشى انا موافق بس نعمله فعلا مش هنعمله هنا فى المنتدى هههههههههههههههه



ليييييييييييييييه يا حبى متخليك فرفووووووووش و بحبوح كدا ..

أنت من دشنا و لا من ديش العدووووووووووووووووو ؟؟ :hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*يا مساائووووووووو *
*ايه الاخباار  يا ميناااااااااااااا*​


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> اه فعلا تعرف نظام اى عامل شغال فى بنزينه مش بياخد مرتب وشغال على التيبس وكمان بيدفع ارضيه لصاحب البنزينه غالبا اليوم بيقف ب7 جند



دا الكلالالالالالالام دا ممكن تلاقيه فى البنزينات المحترمة اللى على خطوط نضيفة ..

اللى فيها البهواااااااااااااااات بيدفعوا ديبس بالخمسة جند ..

لكن البنزينات العادية السوااااااااق ينزل يخمس مع العامل فى كباية الشاااااااااااااااااااى ..:heat::heat:

و أخره يديله سجارة كليوباترا ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (2 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *يا مساائووووووووو *
> *ايه الاخباار  يا ميناااااااااااااا*​



مينا مين بالظبط ؟؟

أنا ولا كيوبيد ؟؟

لو تقصدى أنا ؟؟

فأنا كويس ..


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> مينا مين بالظبط ؟؟
> 
> أنا ولا كيوبيد ؟؟
> 
> ...



وانا ايضا شرح زاما


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> دا الكلالالالالالالام دا ممكن تلاقيه فى البنزينات المحترمة اللى على خطوط نضيفة ..
> 
> اللى فيها البهواااااااااااااااات بيدفعوا ديبس بالخمسة جند ..
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه لا صدقنى زى ما بقولك كده فعلا ده اللى بيحصل واعرف ناس صاحبى شغالين كده


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2010)

_*كويس انكم انتم الاتنين  كويسين *_
_*ربنا معاكوووووووو*_
_*ومبروك التثبيت*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*كويس انكم انتم الاتنين  كويسين *_
> _*ربنا معاكوووووووو*_
> _*ومبروك التثبيت*_​




وانت عامل ايه يمعلم
يا دوق دوق هات شاى لجون على خسابى


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2010)

_*وااااااااااااااااااااو  *_
_*ايه الواجب الجامد دا*_
_*بس انا مبشربش الشاااااااااااى*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> ليييييييييييييييه يا حبى متخليك فرفووووووووش و بحبوح كدا ..
> 
> أنت من دشنا و لا من ديش العدووووووووووووووووو ؟؟ :hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:
> 
> ...




لا انا من المنيا :t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*وااااااااااااااااااااو  *_
> _*ايه الواجب الجامد دا*_
> _*بس انا مبشربش الشاااااااااااى*_​




اتغصب بقى واشربه يا جون دوق دوق جابه خلاص هههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

*يلهوووووووووى شيشه فى المنتدى يا مشررررررررف
قدامى على القسم 
قسم المشرفين يعنى ههههههه
 بس موضوع جامد يا مينا
يلا بقى ارشينى قصدى اعزمنى وانا اسكت *


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يلهوووووووووى شيشه فى المنتدى يا مشررررررررف
> قدامى على القسم
> قسم المشرفين يعنى ههههههه
> بس موضوع جامد يا مينا
> يلا بقى ارشينى قصدى اعزمنى وانا اسكت *




احلى رشوه قصدى عزومه هههههههههه
شوفى يا باشا تشربى ايه واحنا نوصل الطلب لغاية القسم بتاع المشرفين ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2010)

_*لا يا ريس *_
_*مينفعش كدااااااااا*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*لا يا ريس *_
> _*مينفعش كدااااااااا*_​




هو ايه اللى مينفعش حدد يا جون


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2010)

_*الشغل دا يا عم مينا هو مكسب اليوم هنطلع رشاوى للمشرفين والناس   الكبيرة اللى فى البلد ولا ايه *_
_*؟*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

معلش بقى يا جون دونا مننا وعلينا


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2010)

_*ماشى عاوز حاجة من  يا كبيررررررررررررررررررررررررر*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

لا يمعلم روح انت الله معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

*طيب يلا بسرعه واحد كابتشينووووووو بس وصايه 
وكل يوم من ده وابقى اعترض بقى هههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *طيب يلا بسرعه واحد كابتشينووووووو بس وصايه
> وكل يوم من ده وابقى اعترض بقى هههههه*



ههههههههههه هو افترى بقى ولا ايه المفروض تساعدى الشباب اصحاب المشاريع الصغيره يا دونا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2010)

بما ان القهوة فضيت
واحد قهوة مظبوط فى الهدوء الجميل دة


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بما ان القهوة فضيت
> واحد قهوة مظبوط فى الهدوء الجميل دة




ماشى هو ناو هجبلك قهوه مظبوط وبكره نفهم الدنيا فيها ايه عشان خلاص برصد وهروح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2010)

الله معك
مش تنسى القهوة
وتحت الحساب برضو


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

عندى انا القهوه دى وسيبك من الحساب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى يا جميل
ربنا يخليك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> بالنص دا قليل عليكى يا روكا ..
> 
> أحنا مش هنديكى مرتب ، أحنا هنديكى نسبة من الربح كأنك صاحبة شغل ..
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة بنت معموديتنا دي:a4:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

*فين التفاااااااااااااح يا مينا وانا فاهمه وانت فاهم والنوته فاهمه واوعى حد تانى يفهم هههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *فين التفاااااااااااااح يا مينا وانا فاهمه وانت فاهم والنوته فاهمه واوعى حد تانى يفهم هههههههه*



لا خلاص بقى طالما محدش تانى هيفهم يبقى لازم نجيب التفااااااااااح وامريكانى كمان هههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (2 يونيو 2010)

*انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
القهوة يلا بسرعة عقبال مصحصح*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> القهوة يلا بسرعة عقبال مصحصح*​




قهوه لسونى يا دوق دوق بسرعه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*تفاح واميركاني*
*لا بقي عايزة افهم ههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تفاح واميركاني*
> *لا بقي عايزة افهم ههههه*​



متخديش فى بالك يا روكا عادى ههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2010)

واحد نسكافية عشان نزود الارق​


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*اية ده انت عامل قوة في المنتدي يا مينا و متعزمنيش علي حاجة ساقعة
انا عاوز بيريل لو سمحت*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> واحد نسكافية عشان نزود الارق​




واحده ارق قصدى نسكافيه يا دوق دوق
هههههههه


+coptic+ قال:


> *اية ده انت عامل قوة في المنتدي يا مينا و متعزمنيش علي حاجة ساقعة
> انا عاوز بيريل لو سمحت*




عونيا يعمنا 
دوقدوق كانزيه بريل مشبره لعمك ماجد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*ممممممممممممممم*
*طيووووووب*​


----------



## ponponayah (2 يونيو 2010)

*ميناااااااااا
عاوزة واحد سحلب ​*


----------



## sony_33 (2 يونيو 2010)

مش تدفعى مشاريب امبارح الاول
ولا كلو على النوتة​


----------



## ponponayah (2 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> مش تدفعى مشاريب امبارح الاول
> ولا كلو على النوتة​



*انت شرير يا سونى
انا مش شربت حاجة امبارح
وعلشان انت قولت كدا
ميناااااا هاتلى نص فراخة على حساب سونى
:hlp::hlp:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انت شرير يا سونى
> انا مش شربت حاجة امبارح
> وعلشان انت قولت كدا
> ميناااااا هاتلى نص فراخة على حساب سونى
> :hlp::hlp:​*




مش لما سونى يدفع اللى عليه الاؤل يا بونى :heat:


----------



## ponponayah (3 يونيو 2010)

*طيب فين السحلب بتاعى
ولا دق دق مشى​*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *طيب فين السحلب بتاعى
> ولا دق دق مشى​*




اه دوق دوق روح يا بونى غدا بقى يا مقدسه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 يونيو 2010)

اممممم قهوة فى المنتدى من ورايا:t9:
طيب بما ان فى مشروبات بقى شكلى هنفعك بس الاسعار دى 
طبعااااااا متنفعش معايا:11azy:انا اول مرة هنا يعنى زبونة جديدة عايزة دسكون:smil12:
واحد *كابتشينو** وزود الرغاوى لو سمحت ههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> اممممم قهوة فى المنتدى من ورايا:t9:
> طيب بما ان فى مشروبات بقى شكلى هنفعك بس الاسعار دى
> طبعااااااا متنفعش معايا:11azy:انا اول مرة هنا يعنى زبونة جديدة عايزة دسكون:smil12:
> واحد *كابتشينو** وزود الرغاوى لو سمحت ههههههههه*​



ههههههههه ماشى يا مانا بس دوق دوق روح ليكى واحد كابتشينو بس غدا بقى يكون دوق دوق موجود عشان هو تعبان خد نص يوم انهرده :hlp:ههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (3 يونيو 2010)

*اممممممممممممم 
ماشى غدا نلقاك يا دق دق
وشكرا يا مقدس بس بكرة على حسابك
انا جيت انهاردة ومشربتش بكرة بقى عليك انت :t30::t30:​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههه ماشى يا مانا بس دوق دوق روح ليكى واحد كابتشينو بس غدا بقى يكون دوق دوق موجود عشان هو تعبان خد نص يوم انهرده :hlp:ههههههههه


 اية دة مين دوق دوق دة :thnk0001:ما علينا وهو 
  تعب على حظى انا:11azy:
ماشى يعنى الكابتشينو راح عليا انهردة :smil8:
ان شاء الله لما دوق دوق دة يجى بالسلامة خلية يبعتهالى على بروفايلى هههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *اممممممممممممم
> ماشى غدا نلقاك يا دق دق
> وشكرا يا مقدس بس بكرة على حسابك
> انا جيت انهاردة ومشربتش بكرة بقى عليك انت :t30::t30:​*




هههههههههه ماشى يا بونى عندى الحساب



mana_mana قال:


> اية دة مين دوق دوق دة :thnk0001:ما علينا وهو
> تعب على حظى انا:11azy:
> ماشى يعنى الكابتشينو راح عليا انهردة :smil8:
> ان شاء الله لما دوق دوق دة يجى بالسلامة خلية يبعتهالى على بروفايلى هههههه​




دوق دوق ده الصبى بتاعى هههههههههه

اوك بكره لما يجى هخليه يبعتهولك


----------



## دوق دوق (3 يونيو 2010)

معلش يجماعه بكره بقى مع بعضيشنا عشان انا اجازه انهرده


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*منور يا دوق دوق 
يالى اول ماجيت اخدت اجازة انت هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## دوق دوق (3 يونيو 2010)

انتى هتنقى من اولها عاوزين نشتغل


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

اللى عايز يشوف صورة دوق دوق ..


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

دى كانت صورة دوق دوق قبل الشاور فى الترعة .. 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







و النبى يا منمن هطفشلك الزباين ..


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

مينا هما الزباين بتوعك مالهم مبلمييييييييييين كدا لييييييييييه ؟؟

تحس أنهم جايين يناموا 

و أدى صورة من القهوة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*يا جدعان دوق دوق بيتعب
**رااااااااعوه شوية

**وانت يا زاما 
**شيل الصور هيجي يشوفها هيتعصب عليك هههههه


انا مش بتكلم كده ببلاش 
التبس بالنص ههههه
*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 يونيو 2010)

*و انا عاوزة واحد كركريه يا كيوبيد ممكن؟​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*واحد سحلب يا دوقدوق
من ساعة ما اتفتحت القهوه ودوقدوق اجازة هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2010)

عايزة واحد شاااااااااااى بس فى الخباثة كدة
بس محدش ينده ابو كف هنا احسن تاكلنى
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*ليه هو الشاى عيب ولا ايه يا سندريلا ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا جدعان دوق دوق بيتعب
> **رااااااااعوه شوية
> 
> **وانت يا زاما
> ...



يتعصب على ميييييييييييييين ؟؟

دا أجيبلهم ولاد أبو أسماعيل ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دا دوق دوق و المعلم بتاعه حبايبى ..

مين عااااااااااااارف يمكن المعلم بياخد شيفت مع دوق دوق عشان يوفر أجرته ..

حد عاااااااااااارف مين دوق دوق دا ؟؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> يتعصب على ميييييييييييييين ؟؟
> 
> دا أجيبلهم ولاد أبو أسماعيل ..
> 
> ...


*
اناااااااااااااااااااااااااا عارفه
بس مش هقول لحد :t30:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> يتعصب على ميييييييييييييين ؟؟
> 
> دا أجيبلهم ولاد أبو أسماعيل ..
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه خلى بالك كده انت بتخبط فى الحلل وانا كده هزعل منك
وعلى فكره الجو حر جدا ومن حق الزباين تقعد مبلمه كده بجد الجو فظيع يجدع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههه خلى بالك كده انت بتخبط فى الحلل وانا كده هزعل منك
> وعلى فكره الجو حر جدا ومن حق الزباين تقعد مبلمه كده بجد الجو فظيع يجدع



*هو الجو دايما حر عندك يا مينا ولا ايه
ما الجو حلو اهه وهوا وجميل​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ليه هو الشاى عيب ولا ايه يا سندريلا ههههههههههههه​*




هههههههه لا مش كدة
بس اصله ممنوع عنى
وكل ما اروح فى حتة وهو معايا 
مش بعرف اشربه :11azy:​


----------



## sony_33 (3 يونيو 2010)

*منوررررييييييييييييييييييين ياجماعة
انا جيت امسى واشرب حاجة على السريع كدة
يلا حد يعزمنى بقى منا كل يوم بعزمكم*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هو الجو دايما حر عندك يا مينا ولا ايه
> ما الجو حلو اهه وهوا وجميل​*




هههههههههههه طيب بجد انهرده كان يوم حر جدااااا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 يونيو 2010)

انا زعلت بجد فين الكركريه بتاعى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sony_33 (3 يونيو 2010)

*منتى غلطانةانك محددتيش
سخن ولا صاقع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> انا زعلت بجد فين الكركريه بتاعى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




سورى يا فندم معلش بس انتى شايفه الزحمه هههههههه الواد دوق دوق مش عارف هيلاحق على مين ولا مين
يا دوق دوق بسرعه كركاديه هنا يبنى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2010)

دوق دوق دة عايز الضرب يا كيوبد على فكرة
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه صح يا سندريلا و ممكن على فكرة تخصموه من مرتبة حرام البطالة منتشرة فى البلد هههه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههه لا دوق دوق ده حبيبى محدش يكلمه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههه طبعا يا اكليل
انا بقول اشتغل مكانه 
واهو احجز شغلانة بعد ما اخلص
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> يتعصب على ميييييييييييييين ؟؟
> 
> دا أجيبلهم ولاد أبو أسماعيل ..
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نو هاتله الدهشانة ههههههه*
*مين عارف عشان يوفر اصله عايز يفتح قسم فرعي ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*لا يمكن*
*انا اولي يا سوسو*
*انا مخلصة هههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
خلاص يا روكا
خدى انتى الفترة دى لحد ما اخلص
وبعدين استلم انا بقا هههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> خلاص يا روكا
> خدى انتى الفترة دى لحد ما اخلص
> وبعدين استلم انا بقا هههههه​


*كويسسسسسس*
*لما اروح بقي اقدم c.v.*
*ههههههههههههههه30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههه
بس اوعى دق دق يسمعك
احسن نضرب كلنا
هههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2010)

كده عاوزين ترفضو دوق دوق حرام عليكو ههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*لازم يترفضضضضضضض ده بطىىىىىىىء ومبينفذش الطلبات
وشكلى هضربه ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههه يا كوكى الواد مطحون فى الشغل لوحده انتو ليه مش بتقدرو
وتضربى مين حد يقدر يبصله بس ده شغال معايا انتى عارفه يعنى ايه معايا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههههه يا كوكى الواد مطحون فى الشغل لوحده انتو ليه مش بتقدرو
> وتضربى مين حد يقدر يبصله بس ده شغال معايا انتى عارفه يعنى ايه معايا



*لا مش عارفه يعنى ايه معاك بس انا اقدر ابصله واضربه ولا يهمنى :t30:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *لا مش عارفه يعنى ايه معاك بس انا اقدر ابصله واضربه ولا يهمنى :t30:​*



هههههههه لا انسى دوق دوق ده عشرة عمر ده الانتيم بتاعى يعنى اللى يبصله بس مش عارف اقولك اعمل فيه ايه


----------



## *koki* (4 يونيو 2010)

انا مش فاهم بس لعبه حلوة


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2010)

انتى لسه تايها يا كوكى


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*

*روعه يا مينا*

*يلا هاتلي بقي قهوه مظبوط علي حسابك ههههههههههههه*

*بمناسبة افتتاح القهوة ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> انتى لسه تايها يا كوكى


 

هههههههههههه:crazy_pil


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> كده عاوزين ترفضو دوق دوق حرام عليكو ههههههه




طب بزمتك يا كيوبد
انا ولا دوق دوق بتاعك دة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (4 يونيو 2010)

*
مساء الفل يا جماعة
واحد لموووووووون يا دق دق بس بسرعة​*


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *روعه يا مينا*
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه ماشى يا روزى واحد قهوه لروزى بسرعه يا دوق دوق والحساب خالص 



روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه:crazy_pil



ههههههههههههه



سندريلا2009 قال:


> طب بزمتك يا كيوبد
> انا ولا دوق دوق بتاعك دة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​



لا طبعا انتى يا سندريلا حد يقدر يقول غير كده ههههههههه



ponponayah قال:


> *
> مساء الفل يا جماعة
> واحد لموووووووون يا دق دق بس بسرعة​*




مساء العسل يا بونى 
واحد ليمون يا دوق دوق لبونى بسرعه


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

اهلا اهلا يا مينا باشا

دوق دوق بتاعك ده مش عاجبني قهوته مش تمام

ههههههههههههه

هاتلي يلا نسكافيه اجربه وبردو علي الحساب هههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا اهلا يا مينا باشا
> 
> دوق دوق بتاعك ده مش عاجبني قهوته مش تمام
> 
> ...




طيب عشان خاطر دوق دوق اللى مش عاجب حد ده
دوق دوق بيقولكو جميع الطلبات على حسابه انهرده


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> طيب عشان خاطر دوق دوق اللى مش عاجب حد ده
> دوق دوق بيقولكو جميع الطلبات على حسابه انهرده


 

هههههههههههههه هيه هيه الشكاوي جابت نتيجة ههههههههههههه:warning:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> بس اوعى دق دق يسمعك
> احسن نضرب كلنا
> هههههههه​


*لا مش تقلقي:smil16:
كله تحت السيطنة ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> كده عاوزين ترفضو دوق دوق حرام عليكو ههههههه


*يا مينا ذي ما قالت سوسو*
*انا فوريييييييييرة:crazy_pil*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*هاتلي حاجة اشربها وبسرعة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا مش تقلقي:smil16:
> كله تحت السيطنة ههههههه*​




يقلبك يا روكاااا:hlp:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> يقلبك يا روكاااا:hlp:


*عيييييييييييييب*
*احنا برضه من الدهشانة:t32:*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

صباح الخير يا شباب

يلا يا مينا لو سمحت
خلي دوق دوق يعملي الفطار عشان عايزه اروح الشغل ههههههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يونيو 2010)

ايه دا مافيش ساندوتشات فول وطعميه علشان الصيام هههههههههه
طيب ممكن واحد كابيتشينوا برغوه بس صيامى ههههههههههههه

وان مش فيه صيامى يبقى واحد شاى وامرى لله ههههههه
وهاتلى اى حاجه ساندوتش علشان افطر 
والحساب ها اخليه على ماما دونا هههههههه مش هى من الاداره والمشرفين ليها خصم هههههههه

يلا بقى يادوق دوق اوعى تتأخر ههههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يونيو 2010)

بص يامينا عايزاك تخلى دوق دوق يعمل أحلى قهوه وأحلى فطور لروزى حبيبتى علشان عاملين ليها مظاهره 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2147556&postcount=146

والحساب عليا أنا ونيتا ههههههههههه ماشى أوعى تتأخرى وياريت تيجى انت معانا فى المظاهره


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ايه دا مافيش ساندوتشات فول وطعميه علشان الصيام هههههههههه
> طيب ممكن واحد كابيتشينوا برغوه بس صيامى ههههههههههههه
> 
> وان مش فيه صيامى يبقى واحد شاى وامرى لله ههههههه
> ...



*لالالالالالالا هو احنا فينا من كده يا توتا:smil8:
على العموم صاحب القهوه مش بياخد منى فلوس :t30: هههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (5 يونيو 2010)

> *لالالالالالالا هو احنا فينا من كده يا توتا:smil8:
> على العموم صاحب القهوه مش بياخد منى فلوس :t30: هههههههه*


*هماكدة الاهلوية دايما عابشين سفلئة :a63:*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> صباح الخير يا شباب
> 
> يلا يا مينا لو سمحت
> خلي دوق دوق يعملي الفطار عشان عايزه اروح الشغل ههههههههههه



فطار كمان طيب كويس انك بتفطرى قبل ما تنزلى انا بفطر بس لما بروح ههههههههههه 



tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ايه دا مافيش ساندوتشات فول وطعميه علشان الصيام هههههههههه
> طيب ممكن واحد كابيتشينوا برغوه بس صيامى ههههههههههههه
> 
> وان مش فيه صيامى يبقى واحد شاى وامرى لله ههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههه دونا من الاداره اه بس كل حد بيدفع لنفسه

يا دودوق شوف توتا تشرب ايه وتاكل ايه اقولك يا دوق دوق خد توتا المطبخ وهى تعيش عشان طالبه حاجات كتييير هههههه


tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بص يامينا عايزاك تخلى دوق دوق يعمل أحلى قهوه وأحلى فطور لروزى حبيبتى علشان عاملين ليها مظاهره
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2147556&postcount=146
> 
> والحساب عليا أنا ونيتا ههههههههههه ماشى أوعى تتأخرى وياريت تيجى انت معانا فى المظاهره




يا دوق دوق حاول تدخل توتا المطبخ بسرعه دى طالبه القهوه كلها يعم ههههههههه



Dona Nabil قال:


> *لالالالالالالا هو احنا فينا من كده يا توتا:smil8:
> على العموم صاحب القهوه مش بياخد منى فلوس :t30: هههههههه*



انتى بتسيحلى يا دونا ههههههه بعد كده هاخد الحساب :smil8:



grges monir قال:


> *هماكدة الاهلوية دايما عابشين سفلئة :a63:*



عندك اعتراض يا زملكاوى ؟:t30:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

دوووووووووق دوووووووووووووق
عايزة واحد شاى مظبوووووط عشان دماغى اتحشيت مذاكرة على الاخر
بس اوعى حد ينادى ابو كف هنا ​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> دوووووووووق دوووووووووووووق
> عايزة واحد شاى مظبوووووط عشان دماغى اتحشيت مذاكرة على الاخر
> بس اوعى حد ينادى ابو كف هنا ​




ههههههههههههه اناديها انا :t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

*احنا نعمل مظاهرة عشان تيجي هههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه انا بقول كده برضه يا روكا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههه طبعا يا اكليل
> انا بقول اشتغل مكانه
> واهو احجز شغلانة بعد ما اخلص
> هههههههههههههههه​



*و احجزيلى معاكى يا سيندريلا شغلانة معاكى ههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههههههه انا بقول كده برضه يا روكا


*طب يلا يا مينا:giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

*عيب يا جدعان*
*انا خلاص قدمت السي في بتاعي*​


----------



## govany shenoda (5 يونيو 2010)

حلوه  اوي القهوه ديه
 بغض النظر عن الاسعار 
بس االمفروض تلغي الشيشه 
عشان الصحه 
وجبلي واحد عصير مانجو لو سمحت مع التلج​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههههه اناديها انا :t30:




اووووووووووووبس
لية كدة يا مقدس بس :smil8:
​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *و احجزيلى معاكى يا سيندريلا شغلانة معاكى ههههه​*



كلكم عاوزين تمشو دوق دوق وتشتغلو مكانه ، ليه بس يجماعه ده غلبان ههههههه




+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *طب يلا يا مينا:giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:*​



ههههههههه لا عيشى لوحدك يا روكا



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عيب يا جدعان*
> *انا خلاص قدمت السي في بتاعي*​




كمان قدمتى السى فى ههههههههه



govany shenoda قال:


> حلوه  اوي القهوه ديه
> بغض النظر عن الاسعار
> بس االمفروض تلغي الشيشه
> عشان الصحه
> وجبلي واحد عصير مانجو لو سمحت مع التلج​




سيبك من الاسعار اهم حاجه الخدمه هههههههههه
يعنى هى الصحه حلوه ووقفت على الشيشه هههههههه

واحد مانجو يا دوق دوق بسرعه ومتنساش التلج الجو حر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *و احجزيلى معاكى يا سيندريلا شغلانة معاكى ههههه​*




هههههههههههه 
بس كدة من عيونى 
بس احنا ماشينها بالدور
روكا الاول عشان مخلصة
وانا فى الطريق
وانتى فى الطريق اللى بعدى
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اووووووووووووبس
> لية كدة يا مقدس بس :smil8:
> ​




ههههههههههه خلاص روكا اللى هتقولها مش انا :hlp:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احنا نعمل مظاهرة عشان تيجي هههههههه*​




حتى انتى يا روكا :smil8:
شكلى هعضكم كلكم​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بص يامينا عايزاك تخلى دوق دوق يعمل أحلى قهوه وأحلى فطور لروزى حبيبتى علشان عاملين ليها مظاهره
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2147556&postcount=146
> 
> والحساب عليا أنا ونيتا ههههههههههه ماشى أوعى تتأخرى وياريت تيجى انت معانا فى المظاهره


 

يالهوي عليكي يا توتا

كل يوم بموت فيكي اكتر

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبة قلبي

وعندك بقي يا دوق دوق واحد عصير فرش علي حسابي لارق بنوته عرفتها

توتا حبيبتي


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يالهوي عليكي يا توتا
> 
> كل يوم بموت فيكي اكتر
> 
> ...




بسرعه يا دوق دوق روزى هتدفع:hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بسرعه يا دوق دوق روزى هتدفع:hlp:


 

ههههههههههه واضح ان محدش بيدفع وانا ماصدقت هههههههههه

بس كله يهون عشان خاطر توتا روح قلبي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

فين الشاااااااااااى يا دووووق دووووووووق​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> كلكم عاوزين تمشو دوق دوق وتشتغلو مكانه ، ليه بس يجماعه ده غلبان ههههههه
> 
> *اه عشان شغله بطططططططططططططئ جدا:t30:*​
> 
> ...


*اااااااااه ومن زمااااااان كمان*
*انت مش اخدته مني يامينا:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> بس كدة من عيونى
> بس احنا ماشينها بالدور
> روكا الاول عشان مخلصة
> ...


*هيييييييييييييييييييييه*
*اخيرا لقيت وظيفة30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههه خلاص روكا اللى هتقولها مش انا :hlp:


*اه هقولها*
*مش بتعملي حاجة من وراها*
*وبعدين مافيش بنت بلد تخبي حاجة علي بنت بلد زيها:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> حتى انتى يا روكا :smil8:
> شكلى هعضكم كلكم​


*تعضي مين يا طنط انتي*
*عييييييييييييب عييييييب عليكي*
*خدي شاي بتاعك وامشي يلا:t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييه*
> *اخيرا لقيت وظيفة30:*​




هههههههههههههههه
اى خمة وظفتك اهو 30:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اه هقولها*
> *مش بتعملي حاجة من وراها*
> *وبعدين مافيش بنت بلد تخبي حاجة علي بنت بلد زيها:t30:*​




لالالا مش من وراها
بس لو عرفت انى بشربه 
هتيجى تاخد من الكوبايه :smil8:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تعضي مين يا طنط انتي*
> *عييييييييييييب عييييييب عليكي*
> *خدي شاي بتاعك وامشي يلا:t30:*​




هههههههههههه
تصدقى حلوة طنط دى:t30:​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه واضح ان محدش بيدفع وانا ماصدقت هههههههههه
> 
> بس كله يهون عشان خاطر توتا روح قلبي




ههههههههههه لا طبعا كله بيدفع



سندريلا2009 قال:


> فين الشاااااااااااى يا دووووق دووووووووق​




يبنى هتلاها الشاى بدل ما تكولنا هههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> اى خمة وظفتك اهو 30:​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*نو يا ختي انا متوظفة خلاص30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> لالالا مش من وراها
> بس لو عرفت انى بشربه
> هتيجى تاخد من الكوبايه :smil8:​


*انا بقي قولتلها تيرارارارارارا:t30:*
*ولقيت شغلانة تاني*
*حمامة السلام30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> تصدقى حلوة طنط دى:t30:​



*وانتي لازم تصدقي كل حاجة:t30:*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> فين الشاااااااااااى يا دووووق دووووووووق​



م الاخر كده يا دقدق انت والمعلم بتاعك 
سندريلا مش ينزلها اي حاجة خالص لشاي ولا نسكافية ولا بيبسي
وهي عارفه السبب وشكلها هتضرب 
لازم اضرب 
علي فكرة يا سندريلا انا لو شفتك في القهوة تاني انتي عارفه هيحصل ايه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا بقي قولتلها تيرارارارارارا:t30:*
> *ولقيت شغلانة تاني*
> *حمامة السلام30:*​




هههههههههههههه
ونعمة الحمامة الصراحة :smil8:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانتي لازم تصدقي كل حاجة:t30:*​




ههههههههههههه
لا انا بصدق روكا بس :t30:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> م الاخر كده يا دقدق انت والمعلم بتاعك
> سندريلا مش ينزلها اي حاجة خالص لشاي ولا نسكافية ولا بيبسي
> وهي عارفه السبب وشكلها هتضرب
> لازم اضرب
> علي فكرة يا سندريلا انا لو شفتك في القهوة تاني انتي عارفه هيحصل ايه




جالك الموت ياتارك الصلاة :11azy:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو حد قال سندريلا هنا
دى مجتش اصلا يامرمر​


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> جالك الموت ياتارك الصلاة :11azy:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو حد قال سندريلا هنا
> دى مجتش اصلا يامرمر​



علي اساس اني حوله ومش شايفة الي مكتوب وعلي فكرة
روكا ممكن تشهد انك بتشربي شاي 
وكمان كيوبيد ودقدق


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 يونيو 2010)

ممكن انا بقي اطلب قهوده زيادة في كوباية مش فنجان 
وبسرعة عشان مصدعة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
لا يابنتى دة مجرد تشابه اسماء
دى سندريلا طيوووووووبة خالص
وبتسمع الكلام اهو ههههههههههه​


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لا يابنتى دة مجرد تشابه اسماء
> دى سندريلا طيوووووووبة خالص
> وبتسمع الكلام اهو ههههههههههه​



علي اساس اني مش عارفاكي 
علي فكرة يا كيوبيد الخدمة هنا سيئة جدا انا هدور علي قهوة تاني 
وياريت تغير دقدق عشان بطئ بطئ


----------



## sony_33 (5 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن اى حاجة صاقعة على حساب اى حد هنا*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ممكن اى حاجة صاقعة على حساب اى حد هنا*​



قبل ما تقعد الخدمة هنا وحشة دور علي قهوة تاني 
وانا كمان بدور اللي يلاقي الاول يقول للتاني
والحساب عندي


----------



## sony_33 (5 يونيو 2010)

*طالما الحساب عندك حدور بقلب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بدور اهو*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
وكمان بتطفشى الزباين
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (5 يونيو 2010)

*اتصدقى صح بقالى ساعة ومحدش جابلى حاجة
انا حعمل قهوة لنفسى حد عايز




*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
اعملى واحد فى سكتك ياسونى
عشان اعدل دماغى
​


----------



## ponponayah (5 يونيو 2010)

*مساء الفل يا شباب
دق دق حاجة سقعة واى حاجة تتاكل بس بسرعة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ونعمة الحمامة الصراحة :smil8:​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*طول عمري:36_22_25:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لا انا بصدق روكا بس :t30:​


*ونعم الاختيار30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> علي اساس اني حوله ومش شايفة الي مكتوب وعلي فكرة
> روكا ممكن تشهد انك بتشربي شاي
> وكمان كيوبيد ودقدق


*اشهد يا باشا:t30::t30:*
*اشهد بأن سندريلا شربت شاي :t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *طول عمري:36_22_25:*​




منك للى  كلت دراع جوزها يا روكا :smil8:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اشهد يا باشا:t30::t30:*
> *اشهد بأن سندريلا شربت شاي :t30:*​




هههههههههههههههههههههه
هو انا لسة شوفت حاجة منك 
طالبة الشاى من صباحية ربنا
ومجاش لحد دلوقت اهو ​


----------



## sony_33 (5 يونيو 2010)

*وانا اشهد انها شربت شاى مع انى مكنتش قاعد
وبلغت عنها انها شربت شاى
وجارى التحقيق  معاها
وان شاء الله مش عارفين العقاب تابيدة ولا كام سنة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> منك للى  كلت دراع جوزها يا روكا :smil8:


*ايه ده بتدعي عليا يا سندريلا*
*ماكنش العشا*
*ولا حصلتي الغدا يا شيخة:smil8:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *وانا اشهد انها شربت شاى مع انى مكنتش قاعد
> وبلغت عنها انها شربت شاى
> وجارى التحقيق  معاها
> وان شاء الله مش عارفين العقاب تابيدة ولا كام سنة*​




ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حتة انت ياسونى 
كلكم عليا ولا اييييييييييييييييييية:heat:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو انا لسة شوفت حاجة منك
> طالبة الشاى من صباحية ربنا
> ومجاش لحد دلوقت اهو ​


*اييييييييييه ده *
*هو انتي مش دريتي*
*مش دوق دوق مشي*
*وانا اللي بتشغل ناو:t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايه ده بتدعي عليا يا سندريلا*
> *ماكنش العشا*
> *ولا حصلتي الغدا يا شيخة:smil8:*​




لالالالالالالالا
مش انتى خالص
انا اقدر يا حبى
دة مجرد تشابه اسماء​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> لالالالالالالالا
> مش انتى خالص
> انا اقدر يا حبى
> دة مجرد تشابه اسماء​


*انتي يا بت بتفقدي الذاكرة فجاة وبتجي فجأة:t9:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اييييييييييه ده *
> *هو انتي مش دريتي*
> *مش دوق دوق مشي*
> *وانا اللي بتشغل ناو:t30:*​




ههههههههههههههههه
انتى لحقتى تستلمى الشغل​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انتي يا بت بتفقدي الذاكرة فجاة وبتجي فجأة:t9:*​




هههههههههههههههههه
محدش قالك انى فقداها اساسا​


----------



## ponponayah (5 يونيو 2010)

*دق دق 
الغى الحاجة الساقعة 
وهات واحد نعناع خلى الواحد يفوق
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (5 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *دق دق
> الغى الحاجة الساقعة
> وهات واحد نعناع خلى الواحد يفوق
> ههههههههههههههههه​*



*دقدق نايم روحى نامى 
وخدى طبق وكلى رز مع الملايكة احسن
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2010)

كان معايا شوية شغل اجى القى الموضوع زاد 30 مشاركه طيب ارد على مين ولا مين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *دقدق نايم روحى نامى
> وخدى طبق وكلى رز مع الملايكة احسن
> ههههههههههههههههه*​




*انت شرير يا سونى
وعلشان كدا
النعناع على حسابك :t30::t30:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> كان معايا شوية شغل اجى القى الموضوع زاد 30 مشاركه طيب ارد على مين ولا مين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اعمل رد موحد
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انتى لحقتى تستلمى الشغل​


*طبعا يا بنتي*
*هو انا هنا بلعب مثلا:crazy_pil*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> محدش قالك انى فقداها اساسا​


*لا محدش قالي ولا جبلي سيرة يا اوختي:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> كان معايا شوية شغل اجى القى الموضوع زاد 30 مشاركه طيب ارد على مين ولا مين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*مش تقلق يا ريس *
*اي حاجة كده ولا كده هقولك يا ريس:t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طبعا يا بنتي*
> *هو انا هنا بلعب مثلا:crazy_pil*​




هههههههههههههههههه
يبقى انتى اللى جبتيلى الشاى
عشان اقول ل ابوكف
ان دوق دوق مظلووووووووووم :t30:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لا محدش قالي ولا جبلي سيرة يا اوختي:11azy:*​




طب خلى بالك بقا منى احسن اتوه منك
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2010)

*روكاااااااااا 
سيندريلاااااا
بطلو بقى عملين زى القط والفار
عملين دوشة فى القهوة والواحد مش عارف يعد شوية
منكو :010105~332::010105~332:​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه

صباح الخير يا حلوين

فين بقي النسكافيه بتاعي


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> اعملى واحد فى سكتك ياسونى
> عشان اعدل دماغى
> ​



يعني شاي وكمان بتطلبي قهوه ده انتي قلبك ميت بقي 

لما اشوفك كده حسابك تقل خالص وهتصل بامك اقولها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> يبقى انتى اللى جبتيلى الشاى
> عشان اقول ل ابوكف
> ان دوق دوق مظلووووووووووم :t30:​


*نووووووووووووووووو*
*دوق جابلك الشاي وانا استلمت من بعده:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> طب خلى بالك بقا منى احسن اتوه منك
> هههههههههههههههههه​


*فينك انتي اصلا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *روكاااااااااا
> سيندريلاااااا
> بطلو بقى عملين زى القط والفار
> عملين دوشة فى القهوة والواحد مش عارف يعد شوية
> منكو :010105~332::010105~332:​*


*انا سامعة حاجة كده *
*باين حد بيتكلم*
*:t9:*​


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا سامعة حاجة كده *
> *باين حد بيتكلم*
> *:t9:*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اة انا اللى بتكلم :smil16:
انتو عملين دوشة 
:t30::t30:​*​


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2010)

*مساء الخير يالى هنا
دق دق واحد مانجه معاك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اة انا اللى بتكلم :smil16:
> انتو عملين دوشة
> :t30::t30:​*​


*ما نعمل*
*انتي مالك اصلا:smil8:*​


----------



## sony_33 (6 يونيو 2010)

*لا منعملش انا عايز انام شوية هنا
عقبال مالقهوة متيجى*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *مساء الخير يالى هنا
> دق دق واحد مانجه معاك​*



انا المعلم عيني بدل دقدق لفترة مؤقته 


واحلي عصير مانجو لاحلي بوني


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *لا منعملش انا عايز انام شوية هنا
> عقبال مالقهوة متيجى*​



الباشا اللي نايم القهوة وصلت والحساب عندي من امبارح


----------



## sony_33 (6 يونيو 2010)

*الله يكرمك
انتى اكيد عهارفة انى مفلس
وبجى هنا اشرب على حساب اصحابى
فيكى الخير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

لا هنعمل يا سوني:smil8:


----------



## sony_33 (6 يونيو 2010)

*حطردك يا روكا
ومش حدفعلك تانى
وخليكى تلمى المشاريب بعد من الناس تخلص*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *حطردك يا روكا
> ومش حدفعلك تانى
> وخليكى تلمى المشاريب بعد من الناس تخلص*​


*مش تقدر:t30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (6 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى وحياتك لبلغ دقدق
انك بتشربى المشروب وتجرى من غير متدفعى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى وحياتك لبلغ دقدق
> انك بتشربى المشروب وتجرى من غير متدفعى*​


*دوق دوق بطل يجي القهوة اصلا:t30:*
*عنده امتحانات:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> انا المعلم عيني بدل دقدق لفترة مؤقته
> 
> 
> واحلي عصير مانجو لاحلي بوني




*اية الهنا دا
ميرسى يا قمرى*​


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ما نعمل*
> *انتي مالك اصلا:smil8:*​



*الواحد جى هنا يعد فى هدوء 
وانتو شغالين لوك لوك
ارحمو  :smil8:*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة الزباين بتشتكي اللي مش طالب مشاريب يشفلوا قهوة تاني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *الواحد جى هنا يعد فى هدوء
> وانتو شغالين لوك لوك
> ارحمو  :smil8:*​


*بتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت*
*ماتتعصبيش عليا يا بت:smil8:*​


----------



## ponponayah (7 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت*
> *ماتتعصبيش عليا يا بت:smil8:*​




*انا مش بزعق 
انتى دلوقتى اللى بتشخطى 
:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا مش بزعق
> انتى دلوقتى اللى بتشخطى
> :smil8:*​


*براحتي يا بت:smil8::t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2010)

يااااااااا دوق دوق
واحد كاكاو سخن
بلاش الشاى ياعم الحج
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه

وانا وانا علي حساب سندريلا بقي ههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
فاتحاها سبيل انا
هش يابت​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*واحد ليمون وحياتك*​


----------



## sony_33 (7 يونيو 2010)

*انا عازم الناس كلها الى هنا والى حيدخل على شربات
بمناسبة هزيمة الاهلى
الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك زملكاوى ياسونى​


----------



## ponponayah (7 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *براحتي يا بت:smil8::t30:*​




*انتى بتقولى شكل للبيع ولا اية 
يلا صلحينى واعزمينى على حاجة ساقعة​*


----------



## sony_33 (7 يونيو 2010)

*انا زملكاوى طبعا
وواحد من الحرس ساكن جانبى
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
عشان كدة فرحان فيهم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ماليش في الكورة ههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انتى بتقولى شكل للبيع ولا اية
> يلا صلحينى واعزمينى على حاجة ساقعة​*


*يابت انتي تطولي اشكالك اصلا هههههههههههه*
*عايزة حاجة ساقعة *
*طب ايييييييييه:t9:*​


----------



## ponponayah (7 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يابت انتي تطولي اشكالك اصلا هههههههههههه*
> *عايزة حاجة ساقعة *
> *طب ايييييييييه:t9:*​



*طبحا يا روكا
على قلبى عثل يا عثل انتى
واخدة بالك من االحروف اللى طايرة دى :hlp:
عاوزة بيبسى يا روكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *طبحا يا روكا
> على قلبى عثل يا عثل انتى
> واخدة بالك من االحروف اللى طايرة دى :hlp:
> عاوزة بيبسى يا روكا​*


*واخدة يا بوني30:*
*بس يا تري ده انتي وقعتي سنتك اتكسرت ههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (7 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *واخدة يا بوني30:*
> *بس يا تري ده انتي وقعتي سنتك اتكسرت ههههههه*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هتيلى بقى الحاجة السقعة
انهدى على دق دق​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *
> انهدى على دق دق​*




دة مش بس السنة اللى مكسورة
شكل الحروف ضاعت اصلا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (7 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> دة مش بس السنة اللى مكسورة
> شكل الحروف ضاعت اصلا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​





*وقعوا منى وانا ماشية 
انتو وحشين بتتريقو عليا
:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالا كله الا بونى
انا اقدر يا حبى
قوليلى وقعوا فين وانا اجبهملك
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هتيلى بقى الحاجة السقعة
> انهدى على دق دق​*


*انهدي*
*راااااااااااااااااااحت بوني في شوربة مية هههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *وقعوا منى وانا ماشية
> انتو وحشين بتتريقو عليا
> :36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:​*


*وقعو ازاي يا نونو*
*اكيد جيبك النونو في السلوبت مخروم:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (8 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالا كله الا بونى
> انا اقدر يا حبى
> قوليلى وقعوا فين وانا اجبهملك
> هههههههههههههههه​





*تؤتؤ مخمصاكى 
يا سيدريلا :smil13::smil13:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يونيو 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مش اقدر على زعلك
وااااااااااااااااااااااااء​


----------



## ponponayah (8 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> مش اقدر على زعلك
> وااااااااااااااااااااااااء​





*تيب يا قمر
خلاويص مش زعلانة منك  :36_3_16:
بس مش تتريقى عليا تانى
:190vu::190vu:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يونيو 2010)

بس كدة من عيوووووووووونى يابونى
خدى دى بقا :36_3_9:​


----------



## ponponayah (8 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انهدي*
> *راااااااااااااااااااحت بوني في شوربة مية هههههههههههه*​





*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يابت شوربة فراخ وياريت معاها رز وسلطة
و البيبسى عليا 
بس هاتى انتى الاكل :hlp::hlp:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا يابت شوربة فراخ وياريت معاها رز وسلطة
> و البيبسى عليا
> بس هاتى انتى الاكل :hlp::hlp:​*


*دي قهوة مش مطعم:t30:*​


----------



## dodo jojo (8 يونيو 2010)

بما ان دى القهوع بتاعت المنتدى...آخدلى...واحد ليمون وظبطه.....وممكن بيتزا مارجريتا...وعايز كمان قهوع ابو رغوه .........الحساب:أنا آخرى اتنين جنيه ونص...ولو مش عاجبك خلى القهوه من غير رغوه......مرضى ياعم......هههههههه.....شكرا اوى اوى اوى على اللعبه يا باشا....ربنا يباركك....


----------



## ponponayah (8 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بس كدة من عيوووووووووونى يابونى
> خدى دى بقا :36_3_9:​




*ياكزوفى ياكزوفى 
على العام كدا :smil12::smil12:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ياكزوفى ياكزوفى
> على العام كدا :smil12::smil12:​*


*اشششششششششششششطة وفي القهوة30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (8 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اشششششششششششششطة وفي القهوة30:*​



*ههههههههههههههههه
تموتى فى الفضايح :smil8::smil8:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> تموتى فى الفضايح :smil8::smil8:​*


*هو انا عملت حاجة يا بت*
*ماهو علي عينك يا تاجر30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (8 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو انا عملت حاجة يا بت*
> *ماهو علي عينك يا تاجر30:*​






*التاجر قفل :t30::t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *التاجر قفل :t30::t30:​*


*ههههههههههههه*
*قفل طيييييب:smil16:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2010)

دوق دوق واحد كركدية ساقع ليا ول روكا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

*يارييييييييييييت يا دوق وبسرعة لو سمحت*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2010)

شكل دوق دوق طفش اصلا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

*




*

*خدي يا لولا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2010)

ياخراشى
دة واجب عليا يا اوختى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ياخراشى
> دة واجب عليا يا اوختى​


*واحد يا اوختي:11azy:*​


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2010)

*هو فين دق دق
عاوزة اشرب بيبسى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2010)

صباح الخير

انا عايزه اتنين قهوه مظبوط

عشان هعزم مينا علي حسابه هههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2010)

*هاى
انت ياقهوجى

واحد كوكتيل بس اتوصى والنبى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*ايه القهوة المشتردة دي ههههههههه*
*قهوة في صحرا ههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2010)

*دق دق واحد جوافة معاك بس 
بسرعة ​*


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2010)

*هو فين القهوجى اللى هنا


ومعاك واحد شاى فى الـــــــــ 50 ينة وصلحوا​*


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2010)

*هو فين اللى هنا اصلا
هنفضل نطلب ومش فى حد يجيب ​*


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *هو فين القهوجى اللى هنا
> 
> 
> ومعاك واحد شاى فى الـــــــــ 50 ينة وصلحوا​*





*تؤتؤ خليهم اتنين على حساب مايكل :hlp:*​


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *تؤتؤ خليهم اتنين على حساب مايكل :hlp:*​




*
اوك 
بس هو ييجى​*


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2010)

*هو مين القهوجى اللى هنا

اصل انا لسه جديد ف القهوة ومعرفش حاجة​*


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2010)

*المفروض دق دق
بس شكلو فطس فى ظروف غامضة ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*هاتلنا يا بني مانجة علي حساب بوني*​


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2010)

*امممممممممم
شكلك داخلة على طمع
انا انهاردة معزومة على حساب مايكل
اة مش بشرب الشاى بس هشربو ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه ياسلام على التواضع

عشان انا اللى هدفع يبقى تشربى اى حاجة

طاب انا هطلب شيشة اجيبلك معايا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (10 يونيو 2010)

يالى هنا
اى حاجة على حساب اى حد لو سمحتو
قصدى لسة مقبضتش
بقبض يوم 32 فى الشهر 
ووعد على حبقى اعزمكم
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *هههههههههههههه ياسلام على التواضع
> 
> عشان انا اللى هدفع يبقى تشربى اى حاجة
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شيشة
شكلك شرير يا مايكل
خلاويص بقى مش عاوز حاجة منك :smil8:*


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> يالى هنا
> اى حاجة على حساب اى حد لو سمحتو
> قصدى لسة مقبضتش
> بقبض يوم 32 فى الشهر
> ...



*تعال يا سونى
هعزمك انا
بس تاخد حاجة بنص جنية
ماشى
هو جنية اللى معايا
انت نص وانا نص 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (10 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *تعال يا سونى
> هعزمك انا
> بس تاخد حاجة بنص جنية
> ماشى
> ...


خلاص صعبتى عليا حضطر اعزمك
عندك من جنية لجنية ونص
يلا انشاء الله محد حوش
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شيشة
> شكلك شرير يا مايكل
> خلاويص بقى مش عاوز حاجة منك :smil8:*



*انا ده انا غلبااااااااااان​*


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> خلاص صعبتى عليا حضطر اعزمك
> عندك من جنية لجنية ونص
> يلا انشاء الله محد حوش
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​





*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تيب خلاويص هاتلى بقى بيبسى صغير
شوفت انا موفرة ازاى*​


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *انا ده انا غلبااااااااااان​*




*
اوووووووووى
بأمارة الشيشة
ماشى ماشى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*ايه يا بشششششششر*
*اغيب عليكم الاقيكم كده*​


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2010)

*مينفعش التهريج ده

كده نطلب طلبات ومفيش حد يجيبهالنا​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

*انا لو منكو
اكسر القوة دى
ههههههههههههههههههه
بهدى النفوس اهو يا مقدس مينا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*اوووووووووووووووووووبا*
*اروح انا بقي اهدي النفوس اووووووووووي*​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
سبقتك امبارح وهديت النفوس يا روكا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*مش تقوليلي يا بت*
*ونهديها سووووووووووووووا*
*اخس عليكي هههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عيب عليكى مانتى عارفانى
انا بحب اوى اهدى النفوس
زيك بالظبط يا اوختى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

*مش عارفة لية يا اوختى
حاسة ان انا وانتى هنطير من هنا
سوا هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عيب عليكى مانتى عارفانى
> انا بحب اوى اهدى النفوس
> زيك بالظبط يا اوختى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*قطيعة محدش بياكلها بالساهل هههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *مش عارفة لية يا اوختى
> حاسة ان انا وانتى هنطير من هنا
> سوا هههههههههههههههههه​*


*هنطير نروح فين مارينا مثلا:smil16:*​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> قطيعة محدش بياكلها بالساهل هههههههه



*اة عندك حق يا اوختى *



> هنطير نروح فين مارينا مثلا



*لا دى معتقدش مارينا ممكن
نروح السودان او نعد على باب المنتدى من برة
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *اة عندك حق يا اوختى *
> 
> 30:30:30:30:
> 
> ...


*هههههههه*
*ليه يا بوني *
*طيرتي مارينا بس هههههه*
*وحياتك تجيبلي حاجة اشربها:heat:*
*الجو عندي حار جاف صيفا دفئ ممطر شتاء*​


----------



## sony_33 (11 يونيو 2010)

اية الارصاد الجوية دى
انا داخل قهوة ولا داخل
الارصاد الجوية
ممكن واحد كوب من الماء البارد
علشان دة من غير فلوس طبعا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> اية الارصاد الجوية دى
> انا داخل قهوة ولا داخل
> الارصاد الجوية
> ممكن واحد كوب من الماء البارد
> علشان دة من غير فلوس طبعا​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الجو عندنا بيعمل اكتر من كده*
*هاتلو يا بني كوب من المياه الباردة وكثر الثلج:11azy:*​


----------



## sony_33 (11 يونيو 2010)

*نشكرالله
البحر امامنا ومن خلفنا
واحد شاي سخن بقى علشان 
البرد
على حسابى بقى المرة دى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*هات يا بني طلب سوني ههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
سونى بيغيظك يا روكا
وعندك احلى واحد بيبسى على حوسابى لروكا
وواحد شاى خفيف ليا ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2010)

سلامو عليكوووووووووو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> سونى بيغيظك يا روكا
> وعندك احلى واحد بيبسى على حوسابى لروكا
> وواحد شاى خفيف ليا ​*


*ممممممممممممم*
*معلش نستحمله برضه:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

*وعليكووووووووو يا توتا
وعندك واحد سحلب على حوسابى لتوتا 
وصلحوووووووو​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2010)

ناااااااااااايس يابونى
نفسى فيه خاااالص​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> سلامو عليكوووووووووو


*سلامو يا اوختي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2010)

متقوليها بنفس يابت ياروكا
[/font]​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*بنفس يا بت يا روكا هههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة يا توتا
انتى تؤمرى ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اى خدمة يا توتا
> انتى تؤمرى ​*


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شوفتي حد بيخدم حد قبل كده:smil16:*​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *شوفتي حد بيخدم حد قبل كده:smil16:*​





*ياساتر يارب عليكى
واحدة ونفسها فى حاجة
وانا عزمتها عليها
انتى بترخمى لية :smil8:​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2010)

*عقاب ليكى يا روكا
اعزمينى على حاجة بقى 
علشان زحلتينى 
على حسابك ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بنفس يا بت يا روكا هههههههههه*​




خلاص بلاش بت
خليها يا بنووووووووووتة :t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ياساتر يارب عليكى
> واحدة ونفسها فى حاجة
> وانا عزمتها عليها
> انتى بترخمى لية :smil8:​*


*هههههههههههه*
*يا بت انا جيت جنبك*
*ولا هي تلاكيك يعني:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *عقاب ليكى يا روكا
> اعزمينى على حاجة بقى
> علشان زحلتينى
> على حسابك ​*


*مااااااااااشي*
*تؤمري عايزة ايه يا بوني:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> خلاص بلاش بت
> خليها يا بنووووووووووتة :t30:​


*مش ممكن علي الاختلاف:11azy:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يونيو 2010)

هناك فرق شااااااااااااااااسع
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (12 يونيو 2010)

*هاتيلى واحد قهوة ومية ساقعة فيها تلج كتير
علشان بحب اكلو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هناك فرق شااااااااااااااااسع
> هههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههه*
*اي واااااااااااااسع:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هاتيلى واحد قهوة ومية ساقعة فيها تلج كتير
> علشان بحب اكلو​*


*هههههههه* 
*القهوة بليل بتسهر*
*والمية الساقعة زورك يا بوني وانتي لسه صغيرة:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (12 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *القهوة بليل بتسهر*
> *والمية الساقعة زورك يا بوني وانتي لسه صغيرة:t30:*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا انا واخدة على القهوة بليل 
مش تقلقى 
وبشرب مية ساقعة 
وبعدين هدفى زورى بالقهوة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هاتى انتى بس​*


----------



## max mike (12 يونيو 2010)

*لو سمحت واحد عصير مانجا

وشوف الجماعة اللى قاعدين دول يشربوا ايه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

*


ponponayah قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
لا انا واخدة على القهوة بليل​
مش تقلقى​
وبشرب مية ساقعة​
وبعدين هدفى زورى بالقهوة​
ههههههههههههههههههههه​
هاتى انتى بس​

أنقر للتوسيع...






* *

قهوة دي مخصوص يا بت
من سلنترو:smil16:


مية ساقعة ههه





تؤمري يا بوني:hlp:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *لو سمحت واحد عصير مانجا
> 
> وشوف الجماعة اللى قاعدين دول يشربوا ايه​*


----------



## twety (12 يونيو 2010)

*هو انتى ياروكا الويتر النهاردة ولا ايه*
*ههههههههه*

*طيب ادينى رضعه الاسد*
*من عند هاواى لو سمحتى*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

twety قال:


> *هو انتى ياروكا الويتر النهاردة ولا ايه*
> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *طيب ادينى رضعه الاسد*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*فكرتيني بايام لما بشوف اسم النبي حارساها ( يارب تفهمي)*
*بس كانت هي القرد ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (12 يونيو 2010)

*لا تمام يا روكا
هاتى بقى واحد نسكافية ​*


----------



## *koki* (12 يونيو 2010)

عايزه ساندوتش بيتزا بصوص القهوه 
و الحساب على صاحب المحل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *لا تمام يا روكا
> هاتى بقى واحد نسكافية ​*


:a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> عايزه ساندوتش بيتزا بصوص القهوه
> و الحساب على صاحب المحل


*ده ازاي يعني:t9:*​


----------



## sony_33 (12 يونيو 2010)

واحد قهوة سادة على حساب روكاية
وهى عارفة القهوة السادة لية
جالى صداع من بعد مرديت على موضوعها
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (12 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> :a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:​





*يا سلام ياختى 
دلوقتى نمتى
ماشى ماشى *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2010)

دوق دووووق عايزة واحد ميرندا تفاح بس تلج بقا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> واحد قهوة سادة على حساب روكاية
> وهى عارفة القهوة السادة لية
> جالى صداع من بعد مرديت على موضوعها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*موضوع ايه بقي يا سوني:t9:*
*ماشي ياسوني*
*هاتله يا بني القهوة سادة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *يا سلام ياختى
> دلوقتى نمتى
> ماشى ماشى *​


*عندك مانع*
*الواحد اد ايه مرهق:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> دوق دووووق عايزة واحد ميرندا تفاح بس تلج بقا​


*هاتلها يا بني كوكا :crazy_pil*
*مافيش ميرندا:warning:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2010)

لا الكوكا ممنوع
ولا ابعتلك ابوكف بقا
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (13 يونيو 2010)

*يالى هناااااا
عاوزة واحد شاى سكر خفيف
ومية ساقعة وفيها تلج​*


----------



## max mike (13 يونيو 2010)

*لو سمحت

واحد عصير جوافة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*يا جدعان صاحب القهوة غايب انهاردة ههههههه*
*مبروك الاسم الجديد يا مايكل*​


----------



## max mike (13 يونيو 2010)

*الله يبارك فيكى ياروكا


مفيش بقى عزومة على حسابك بالمناسبة دى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يونيو 2010)

*هو مين اللي يعزم*
*الدنيا اتقلبت يا جدعان*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (13 يونيو 2010)

*واحد اى حاجة على حساب اى حد بسرعة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ايه يا جدعان  فين مينااااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## max mike (13 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هو مين اللي يعزم*
> *الدنيا اتقلبت يا جدعان*
> *ههههههههههههه*​





*اه انت قصدك صاحب المناسبة هو اللى بيعزم


ده كان زمان ياراجل ده انت قديم خالص من ايام السبعينات على كده​*


----------



## max mike (13 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *واحد اى حاجة على حساب اى حد بسرعة*​





*وعندك واحد اى حاجة على حساب اى حد للمعلم سونى​*


----------



## ponponayah (14 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *لو سمحت
> 
> واحد عصير جوافة​*





*اتفضل  دا على حسابى 
بمناسبة الاسم الجديد
*


----------



## ponponayah (14 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *واحد اى حاجة على حساب اى حد بسرعة*​





*احلى واحد نسكافية 
وعلى حسابى يا سونى*


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *اتفضل  دا على حسابى
> بمناسبة الاسم الجديد
> *





*ميرسى اوى

بس تكاليف عليكى كده​*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

مبرووووك الاسم الجديد يا مايكل

هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبرووووك الاسم الجديد يا مايكل
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> ​





*الله يبارك فيكى تاسونى

مش عايزة تشربى حاجة على حسابى بردو بالمناسبة دى

هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *اه انت قصدك صاحب المناسبة هو اللى بيعزم​*
> 
> 
> 
> *ده كان زمان ياراجل ده انت قديم خالص من ايام السبعينات على كده*​


* معلش غايبة بقالي فترة عن المجال*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*مبروك علي الاسم الجديد*
*اختارته ليه بقي*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مبروك علي الاسم الجديد
> اختارته ليه بقي
> ههههههههههههههه​*





*عادى اهو تغيير حبيت اسمى نفسى بالانجليزى شوية​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *عادى اهو تغيير حبيت اسمى نفسى بالانجليزى شوية​*


* هههههههههههههه*
*والتغيير مطلوب يا نصة*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يونيو 2010)

*يالى هنااااااااااا
دا لو كان فى حد هنا اصلا
عاوزة واحد بيبسى 
ومعاة تلج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*ايه يا بوني حكاية التلج ؟؟؟*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يونيو 2010)

*اصل الجو حر اووووووووووى يا اخوتى :heat::heat::heat:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *اصل الجو حر اووووووووووى يا اخوتى :heat::heat::heat:​*


*جدااااااااااااااا جو رخمممممممم :heat:*​


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2010)

*حبيبتى روكا انا زعلانه منك:smil8:
علشان قفلتى البروفيل اكلم مينن:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *حبيبتى روكا انا زعلانه منك:smil8:
> علشان قفلتى البروفيل اكلم مينن:t9:*​


*نو يا مامتي مش تزعلي*
*حالا هيكون مفتوح:crazy_pil*​


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2010)

> *نو يا مامتي مش تزعلي
> حالا هيكون مفتوح*​



*لسه مفيش اى حاحه كلام وبس :t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *لسه مفيش اى حاحه كلام وبس :t9:*​


*نو يا مامتي فاتحة الرسايل خاصة اهو:hlp:*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يونيو 2010)

*وعندك واحد شاى 
فى السريع يا دق دق
واى حاجة لماما هابى على حسابى
اللى تطلبو أوامر ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *وعندك واحد شاى
> فى السريع يا دق دق
> واى حاجة لماما هابى على حسابى
> اللى تطلبو أوامر ​*


*هاتلها يا بني شاي بسرعة هههههه*
*معلش بقا مامتي جيالي انا:smil8:*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هاتلها يا بني شاي بسرعة هههههه*
> *معلش بقا مامتي جيالي انا:smil8:*​





*اعوذو بالله منك:11azy:
دانا هعزمها
انتى شريرة يا روكا :t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *اعوذو بالله منك:11azy:
> دانا هعزمها
> انتى شريرة يا روكا :t30:*​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*مش محتاجة تقولي:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *مش محتاجة تقولي:t30:*​





*ههههههههههههههههههههه
تب مانا عارفة :t30:*​


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2010)

*ايه الحكايه بقالى ساعة مش شايفه شاى ولاحتى مايه:t9:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن واحد عصير سم فيران ليا بسرررررعه
بس يكون ساقع وكتر السم واتوصى بلاش بخل هههههههه*


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ايه الحكايه بقالى ساعة مش شايفه شاى ولاحتى مايه:t9:*​





*ثووووووووووووووانى يا مامتى
واحلى واحد شاى هيكون عندك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تب مانا عارفة :t30:*​


*خلاص يا ختي *
*هوش بقا:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2010)

[/url][/IMG]

*احلى شاى لمامتى 
عمايل ايديا *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*


happy angel قال:



ايه الحكايه بقالى ساعة مش شايفه شاى ولاحتى مايه:t9:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

بس كده يا مامتي* *
احلي شاي ومية ليكي









*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> *احلى شاى لمامتى
> عمايل ايديا *


*هنكدب بقا*
*بلاش يا بت *
*انتي حتي عمرك ما دخلتي مطبخ:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ممكن واحد عصير سم فيران ليا بسرررررعه
> بس يكون ساقع وكتر السم واتوصى بلاش بخل هههههههه*





*يالهوووووووووووتى يا دونا
ودى تيجى برضو 
تيب انا هعزمك على عصير تفاح*


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> [/url][/img]
> 
> *احلى شاى لمامتى
> عمايل ايديا *



*ميرسى حبيبتى كوب شاى تمام تسلم ايديكى *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *يالهوووووووووووتى يا دونا
> ودى تيجى برضو
> تيب انا هعزمك على عصير تفاح*



*اتوصيتى بالسم :t9:؟؟​*


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2010)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
انا اللى قولت هعزم مامتى
انتى مالك بقى :36_1_4::36_1_4:​*


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اتوصيتى بالسم :t9:؟؟​*




*
تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ 
سم اية بس
دانتى الحاجة الحلوة بتاعتنا 
:16_14_20::16_14_20:*​


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *
> بس كده يا مامتي* *
> احلي شاي ومية ليكي
> 
> ...



*ميرسى حبيبتى شاى ميه ساقعه كتيرررر كده ههههههه
اوعى يكون الشاى من القهوه مش انتى اللى عامله *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> انا اللى قولت هعزم مامتى
> انتى مالك بقى :36_1_4::36_1_4:​*


*اه عيطي بس ها:t30:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *
> تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ
> سم اية بس
> دانتى الحاجة الحلوة بتاعتنا
> :16_14_20::16_14_20:*​



*انتى متعرفيش ان الزبون دايما على حق وطلباته اوامر :smil8:
قلت سم يبقى سم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى شاى ميه ساقعه كتيرررر كده ههههههه
> اوعى يكون الشاى من القهوه مش انتى اللى عامله *​


*العفو يا مامتي*
*انا اجيبلك اي حاجة تطلبيها ان شاء الله نجمة من السما ( حبة بقا اوعو شوووووووووووووية)*
*لا يا مامتي انا اللي عاملاه ده حتي انجلش تي30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اه عيطي بس ها:t30:*​




*مش بقولك انتى شريرة
يا روكا :smil8:
مخمصاكى يا وحشة :11azy:*​


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ممكن واحد عصير سم فيران ليا بسرررررعه
> بس يكون ساقع وكتر السم واتوصى بلاش بخل هههههههه*



*ياساتر يارب ليه حبيبتى كده
سم ايه اللى تقوله عليه ههههههه

احلى كوب مانجه لحبيبتى 




​*​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انتى متعرفيش ان الزبون دايما على حق وطلباته اوامر :smil8:
> قلت سم يبقى سم​*




*مش لقيت سم عند الراجل
يا معنمى :190vu:*​


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *العفو يا مامتي*
> *انا اجيبلك اي حاجة تطلبيها ان شاء الله نجمة من السما ( حبة بقا اوعو شوووووووووووووية)*
> *لا يا مامتي انا اللي عاملاه ده حتي انجلش تي30:*​



*ربنا يخليكى ليا حبيبتى
بصراحة انا شايفكى بتفرجى على التليفزيون عملتى الشاى ازاى هههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ياساتر يارب ليه حبيبتى كده
> سم ايه اللى تقوله عليه ههههههه
> 
> احلى كوب مانجه لحبيبتى
> ...



*لالالالالالالا مانجه ايه 
دى حاجات تقليديه يا هابى 
انا زهقت عاوزه اغير واجرب حاجه جديده :t30:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *مش بقولك انتى شريرة
> يا روكا :smil8:
> مخمصاكى يا وحشة :11azy:*​


*اهون عليكي يا بوني:smil16:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *مش لقيت سم عند الراجل
> يا معنمى :190vu:*​



*عرفتوا بقى الزباين بتطفش ليه :smil8:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى ليا حبيبتى
> بصراحة انا شايفكى بتفرجى على التليفزيون عملتى الشاى ازاى هههههههههه*​


*ويخليكي مامتي حبيبتي*
*روحت قومت عملته وجيت:smil16:*​


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2010)

​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *لالالالالالالا مانجه ايه
> دى حاجات تقليديه يا هابى
> انا زهقت عاوزه اغير واجرب حاجه جديده :t30:*



*من عنيه اللى انتى عايزه حبيبتى

بس طلبك مرفوض هههههه




​*​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهون عليكي يا بوني:smil16:*​




*
تؤتؤتؤ 
مش تهونى عليا يا روكا :hlp:​*


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *عرفتوا بقى الزباين بتطفش ليه :smil8:​*



*
تيب اجيبو منين دا
يا ريس*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *من عنيه اللى انتى عايزه حبيبتى
> 
> بس طلبك مرفوض هههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه كده برضه تحرمينى من حاجه نفسى فيها :11azy:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *
> تيب اجيبو منين دا
> يا ريس*​



*وده سؤال برضه
اكيييييد يعنى من بتاع السم 
بس خدى بالك لحسن يديلك نوع مغشوش :heat:*


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وده سؤال برضه
> اكيييييد يعنى من بتاع السم
> بس خدى بالك لحسن يديلك نوع مغشوش :heat:*




*تؤتؤتؤ 
هبقى اجربو فى صاحب المحل الاول
ولو مات هشترية :hlp:
اية رايك فيا مش شاطرة :smil16:*​


----------



## max mike (16 يونيو 2010)

*وعندك واحد سحلب فتلة هههههههههه


هو مفيش اصلا سحلب فتلة بس هتهولى بردو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *
> تؤتؤتؤ
> مش تهونى عليا يا روكا :hlp:​*


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*انا كنت عارفة انك حنينة:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *وعندك واحد سحلب فتلة هههههههههه
> 
> 
> هو مفيش اصلا سحلب فتلة بس هتهولى بردو​*


*وده ازاي يا مايكل*
*ممكن اجيبلك سحلب وانت حط الفتلة:t30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2010)

*يالى هنااااا
واحد قهوة مظبوط 
خلى الواحد يعدل دماغة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*وانا نسكافيه *​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
على اساس ان فى حد هيجبلنا ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2010)

واحد مية ساقعة تلج
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (19 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بسرعة يابنى لحسن البت عطشانة​*


----------



## max mike (19 يونيو 2010)

*وعندك واحد شاى بالياسمين
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## ponponayah (19 يونيو 2010)

*لا هاتلو الشاى
وهاتلى انا الياسمين 
هههههههههههههههههه اصلى بحبة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2010)

واحد عصير قصب ساااااااااقع وصلحوووووووووو​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*المفروض ان حد يجبلنا*
*ولا اقولكم هتبرعلكم واجيبلكم انا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *يالى هنااااا
> واحد قهوة مظبوط
> خلى الواحد يعدل دماغة​*






​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> واحد مية ساقعة تلج
> هههههههههههههه​





​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *وعندك واحد شاى بالياسمين
> ههههههههههه​*






بياسمينة واحدة:t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> واحد عصير قصب ساااااااااقع وصلحوووووووووو​





​


----------



## ponponayah (19 يونيو 2010)

*اية الهنا دا كلو يا روكا
صدثينى انتى عسل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *اية الهنا دا كلو يا روكا
> صدثينى انتى عسل​*


*ايه الكلمة دي يا بت*
*الكلمة دي مدسوسة علي المشاركة:warning:*​


----------



## ponponayah (20 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
معلش صحبتك فاصلة 
خالص انهاردة ​*


----------



## max mike (20 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> بياسمينة واحدة:t30:​





*ميرسى خالص ياروكا

تعبتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> معلش صحبتك فاصلة
> خالص انهاردة ​*


*ليه خير يا بت مالك:t9:* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *ميرسى خالص ياروكا
> 
> تعبتك​*


*العفو يا مايكل*
*تؤمرني*​


----------



## ponponayah (20 يونيو 2010)

*يـــــالى هنا
واحد بيبسى ومية فيها تلج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*خديهم من المشاركات اللي فاتت ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (20 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تيب هاتى  واحد ايس كريم شيكولاتة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

واحد اى حاجة تهدى الاعصاب :d​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*نو خلاص شطبنا انهاردة*​


----------



## max mike (20 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *العفو يا مايكل*
> *تؤمرني*​





*ياسلام بتحرجينى ياروكا

طاب اولا انا متعشتش عايز سندوتش بطاطس وواحد فول وواحد طعمية ومعاهم طبق سلطة وطبق مخلل بعد كده جهزيلى واحد شاى احبس بيه ومفيش مانع احلى باى عصير اللى تجيبيه مش هقول لا​*


----------



## sony_33 (20 يونيو 2010)

*واحدة اى حاجة تغلى الاعصاب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منورين*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا شوفلكم حد يجيب طلباتكم ههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

مش انتى اللى شغالة يا روكا دلوقت لحد ما اخلص
ولا اية رجعتى فى كلامك ؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش انتى اللى شغالة يا روكا دلوقت لحد ما اخلص
> ولا اية رجعتى فى كلامك ؟​


*شغالة طبببببببببببببعا:11azy:*
*بس لازم اشوف منكم فيل لوووووس30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

خدى يا روكا اهو







جنيه بشحمه ولحمه
هاتى الطلبات بقا
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> خدى يا روكا اهو
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*فين ياختي شحمه ولحمه ده هههه*
*اكتبيهم وانا اجيبهم :t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

ما انا جيبهولك صورة وكتابة اهو
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2010)

*وآدى ربع جنيه منى على جنيه سندريلا ياروكا​*




​

*بس هاتى الطلبات​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*لا مبذرين يا عيال بجد*
*مش قادرة اشيل الفلوس من كترها *
*الاقيش حصالة بالمرة ههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

ياللى هنااااااا
واحد قهوة مظبووط احسن مصدعة جدااا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا مبذرين يا عيال بجد*
> *مش قادرة اشيل الفلوس من كترها *
> *الاقيش حصالة بالمرة ههههههههه*​





هههههههههههههه
هابقى اعملك حسابى المرة الجاية :t30:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يونيو 2010)

الاسعار غاليه انا مش داخل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ياللى هنااااااا
> واحد قهوة مظبووط احسن مصدعة جدااا​


*وعندك واحد قهوة مظبوط لسندريلا المنتدي:crazy_pil




*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> هابقى اعملك حسابى المرة الجاية :t30:​


*ماشي هاتي بقا الحساب والتبس30:*​


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2010)

*وانا  وانا
عاااااااااوزة واحد ايس كريم​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وعندك واحد قهوة مظبوط لسندريلا المنتدي:crazy_pil
> 
> 
> 
> ...




فين الوش بتاعها يا بت :smil8:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ماشي هاتي بقا الحساب والتبس30:*​




حساب اية ياحجة 
دى القهوة مش بتتشرب
وممن غير وش كمان​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> فين الوش بتاعها يا بت :smil8:​


*انتي هتشربيها ولا تتصوري معاها:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *وانا  وانا
> عاااااااااوزة واحد ايس كريم​*


*الايس كريم يا فندم نوعه ايه:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> حساب اية ياحجة
> دى القهوة مش بتتشرب
> وممن غير وش كمان​


*الحساب يا هانم ويلا لو سمحتي في زباين تاني بتنده:smil8:*​


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2010)

*لو سمحت واحد كوكتيل​*


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2010)

*شيكولاتة وفراولة وكريمة 
وبس​*


----------



## sony_33 (21 يونيو 2010)

*لو سمحت شاى  ومعسل
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2010)

*فينك ياروكا

يالا الطلبات بقى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *لو سمحت واحد كوكتيل​*





​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *شيكولاتة وفراولة وكريمة
> وبس​*


باكتة ايس كريم هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *لو سمحت شاى  ومعسل
> ههههههههههههههههههه*​


شاي اه معسل  نوووووووو احنا كافيه محترم:t30:
لو كده ممكن اجيلك ارجييييييييييلة:11azy:



​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *فينك ياروكا
> 
> يالا الطلبات بقى​*


*كنت بجيب طلبات للزباين هههههههههههه:crazy_pil*​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> باكتة ايس كريم هههههههههههه




*يعنى بجد الواحد مش عارف يقولك اية
روحى يا شيخة
وتعالى تانى :hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *يعنى بجد الواحد مش عارف يقولك اية
> روحى يا شيخة
> وتعالى تانى :hlp:*​


*ماشي انا جيييييت تاني:11azy:*​


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> ​





*ياسلام عليكى ياروكا دايما تعبينك معانا


بس مش هو ده الكوكتيل اللى كنت عايزه ده مفيهوش تفاح ولا جوافة

رخامة بقى ههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2010)

*اتفضلى ياروكا ادينى عزمتك​*




​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *ياسلام عليكى ياروكا دايما تعبينك معانا
> 
> 
> بس مش هو ده الكوكتيل اللى كنت عايزه ده مفيهوش تفاح ولا جوافة
> ...


*اي خدعة يا مايكل*
*ماهو حضرتك مش قولت كوكتيل ايه *
*ف جبت اللي علي مزاجي:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *اتفضلى ياروكا ادينى عزمتك​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا مايكل*
*بس دول عصائر ايه بقا*
*غالبا بطيخ وده اكيد بوني شربته هههههههه*
*واورانج وكيوي والرابع مش باين هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

اى حاجة تتأكل بسوووورعة
جعااااااااااااااااااااانة​


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا مايكل*
> *بس دول عصائر ايه بقا*
> *غالبا بطيخ وده اكيد بوني شربته هههههههه*
> *واورانج وكيوي والرابع مش باين هههههههههههههههه*​





*دول بقى واحد بطيخ وواحد برتقال وواحد كنتلوب وواحد مانجا


اى خدمة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*عايزة سم وبسسسسسسسسرعة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *دول بقى واحد بطيخ وواحد برتقال وواحد كنتلوب وواحد مانجا
> 
> 
> اى خدمة​*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*يابني كيوي مش كنتلوب ههههه*
*ميرسي يا مايكل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اى حاجة تتأكل بسوووورعة
> جعااااااااااااااااااااانة​


*عايزة تاكلي ايه:t9:*​


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *يابني كيوي مش كنتلوب ههههه*
> *ميرسي يا مايكل*​





*لا بقى كنتلوب

انا اللى جايبه واعرفه اكتر منك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عايزة تاكلي ايه:t9:*​





اى حاجة ياروكا 
كل اللى يجى منك حلو :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2010)

*واحد عصير بطيخ 
بسسسسسسسرعة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *لا بقى كنتلوب
> 
> انا اللى جايبه واعرفه اكتر منك​*


*مممممممممممممممم*
*مع شكله كيوي بس خلاص انت ادري ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اى حاجة ياروكا
> كل اللى يجى منك حلو :Love_Letter_Open:​


*ميرسي يا عسل ربنا يخليكي:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *واحد عصير بطيخ
> بسسسسسسسرعة​*


*ماكس جايب 4 عصير منهم واحد بطيخ خديه30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (22 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> شاي اه معسل  نوووووووو احنا كافيه محترم:t30:
> لو كده ممكن اجيلك ارجييييييييييلة:11azy:
> 
> 
> ...



ولية النية السودة دى
انا قلت شاى ومعسل اى كثير السكر
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*هههههه*
*اوكي*​


----------



## ponponayah (25 يونيو 2010)

*ياااااااااالى هنا
عاملين اية
عاوزة واحد شاى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*قافلين انهاردة هههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*يلا عايزة حد يعزمني علي حاجة ساقعة وبسرعة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يلا عايزة حد يعزمني علي حاجة ساقعة وبسرعة*​



*انواع الساقع كتييييييييييره 
حدديلك نوع ياقطه​​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

يلا عايزين اتنين حاجه ساقعه بسرعه هههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *انواع الساقع كتييييييييييره
> حدديلك نوع ياقطه​​*


*اللي يجي منك ياختي:11azy:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يونيو 2010)

*
احلى اتنين بيبسى اهو وهيدلقوا من الشيل هههههههههه لروزى وروكاااا​*


----------



## max mike (30 يونيو 2010)

*واحد عصير جوافة وبسرعة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *
> احلى اتنين بيبسى اهو وهيدلقوا من الشيل هههههههههه لروزى وروكاااا​*


*دي صور ياختي*
*انا عايزة حقيقة:t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *واحد عصير جوافة وبسرعة​*



*احلى جوافه اهيه:crazy_pil




​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *دي صور ياختي*
> *انا عايزة حقيقة:t30:*​



*تعالى وانا اجيبلك الحقيييييييييييييقى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *واحد عصير جوافة وبسرعة​*


*عند كوكي30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *تعالى وانا اجيبلك الحقيييييييييييييقى​*


*للاسف مش بااااااااااااااااااين:smi411:*​


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *احلى جوافه اهيه:crazy_pil
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*ميرسى خااااااااالص وايه السرعة دى كلها​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يوليو 2010)

عايزة قهوووووووووووووة زيادة 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يوليو 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> عايزة قهوووووووووووووة زيادة
> ​



*ممنوع ياحبى 
وبلاش اسيح بقا ههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> عايزة قهوووووووووووووة زيادة
> ​


*كده عيني عينك*
*مش خايفة يا به:smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كده عيني عينك*
> *مش خايفة يا به:smil8::smil8:*​



*شوفتى جمدت قلبها ازاى30: هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *شوفتى جمدت قلبها ازاى30: هههههههههههههه​*


*شوفت ياختي وياريتني ما شوفت:smil8:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يوليو 2010)

ده انتوا قهوة مضرووووووووووووووبة 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*ماتخبطيش فى الحلل
مش احنا اصحاب القهوه ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يوليو 2010)

ماهو لما صاحب القهوة يسيب البشر تطفش زباينه لازم اقول مضروبة
كمان انا حرة اخبط فى الكنكة مش حلل بس ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ده انتوا قهوة مضرووووووووووووووبة
> ​


*مضروبة مضروبة:beee:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ماتخبطيش فى الحلل
> مش احنا اصحاب القهوه ههههههههههههههه​*


*سيبيها تخبط ياختي لما نشوف اخرتها ايه:ranting:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ماهو لما صاحب القهوة يسيب البشر تطفش زباينه لازم اقول مضروبة
> كمان انا حرة اخبط فى الكنكة مش حلل بس ههههههههههههه​


*ولو مش ساب البشر هتعملي ايه يا هانم:ranting:* ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*واحدده فيروز اناناس فى السريييييييييييييع ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2010)

اية القهوة المنشية دى يجدعان ؟​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2010)

*هو فين صاحب القهوة دى
هاتوه حالا يشوف حل فى القهوجى اللى هنا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*صاحب القهوة طفشششششششششششششش*​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2010)

*حد يروح ينادى مينا كيوبيد من بروفيله

مش هو صاحب القهوة ييجى يتصرف​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*مييييييييييييييييييييينا كيووووووووووووووووووووووووبيييييييييييييييييييييييييد*
*خلاص يا جدعان انا ناديته*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2010)

انا سلمت القهوه لروكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بقولك يا روكا شوفى مايكل يشرب ايه
وهاتى قهوه لبنت العدرا على حسابى ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> انا سلمت القهوه لروكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> بقولك يا روكا شوفى مايكل يشرب ايه
> وهاتى قهوه لبنت العدرا على حسابى ههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههه*
*هي روكا ماسكة ايه ولا ايه*
*هههههههههههههه*
*بلاش قهوة يا مينا:ranting:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2010)

لا يا روكا القهوه حلوه صدقينى  ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> لا يا روكا القهوه حلوه صدقينى  ههههههههه


*مينا بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااش:ranting:*
*بت ما بطلها ليها فترة*
*والسبب العبد لله:t33:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يوليو 2010)

*انا عايزة واحد نسكافيه بسرعة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2010)

خدى يا ديدى عشان لو استنيتى بتوع القهوة راح النسكافيه
ناس مش شايفة شغلها
​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (5 يوليو 2010)

انا اول مرة اطلب فعايزة تخفيض
وعايزة حاجة على زوق ال صحاب  القهوة  اكيد عارفين  احسن حاجة عندهم  اية


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 يوليو 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> انا اول مرة اطلب فعايزة تخفيض
> وعايزة حاجة على زوق ال صحاب  القهوة  اكيد عارفين  احسن حاجة عندهم  اية



*واحد مانجه فريش اهه *
​


----------



## ponponayah (5 يوليو 2010)

*واحد عصير جوافة على روح الفار
قصدى المرحوم ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## مملكة الغابة (5 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى على المانجو بس مش هدفع الحساب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *واحد عصير جوافة على روح الفار
> قصدى المرحوم ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*2 عصير جوافه مش واحد بس على روح الفار هههههههههههه

*



​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يوليو 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> ميرسى على المانجو بس مش هدفع الحساب



*اوكش عندى الحساب المرة دى:t17:​*


----------



## مملكة الغابة (6 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *اوكش عندى الحساب المرة دى:t17:​*


 شكرا 
ولو عايزين بودى جارد للقهوة احنا فى الخدمة
ههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (6 يوليو 2010)

*يالى هنا
عاوزة واحد نسكويك 
وميا وفيها تلج 
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (6 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *يالى هنا
> عاوزة واحد نسكويك
> وميا وفيها تلج
> ههههههههههههههههه​*


فى الصيدلية الى جنبنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واحد حاجة صاقعة  بسررررررررعة​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

طيب خليهم اتنين يا سوني

انت عازمني صح

شكرا شكرا انا قبلت هههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (7 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب خليهم اتنين يا سوني
> 
> ...


خليهم 15 ولا يهمك
كلو على حساب الزبون
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> خليهم 15 ولا يهمك
> 
> كلو على حساب الزبون
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههههه نعم نعم

انت اللي عازمني

هنخم من اولها والا ايه ههههههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## sony_33 (7 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه نعم نعم
> 
> انت اللي عازمني
> 
> هنخم من اولها والا ايه ههههههههههههههههه:smil15:


*اية مين فييييييييييييييييييين
على صوتك شوية مش شايف
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اية مين فييييييييييييييييييين*
> 
> *على صوتك شوية مش شايف*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه سلامت نظرك وسمعك يا حج


معلش هو السن بيحكم بردو هههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (7 يوليو 2010)

*بس بس كفاية خناق
انا جايبلكم كلكم ساقع وعلى حسابى
يالا هيصوا​*




​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

واااااااااااااااو

الله عليك يا مايكل

تسلم يا باشا

ولا الحوجه لناس اسمهم سوني ههههههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (7 يوليو 2010)

*واحد شاى بالنوعناع 
وبسسسسسسسسرعة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2010)

لالالالالالالا بلاش نوعناع ل بونى
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

انا عايزه مسكن وكوبايه شاي عشان انام


----------



## max mike (7 يوليو 2010)

*احلى شاى بالنعناع لبونبناية​*



​


*حسابة 30 جنيه على فكرة عشان شاى فتلة ليبتون والنعناع مستورد شغل 5 ستارز

ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (7 يوليو 2010)

*اتفضلى ياروزى​*

*ادى الشاى​*



​

*وادى المسكن​*



​


----------



## ponponayah (7 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> لالالالالالالا بلاش نوعناع ل بونى
> ههههههههههههههه​





*شريرة من يومك يا سيندريلا
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (7 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *احلى شاى بالنعناع لبونبناية​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*ربنا يخليك يا مايكل
يا رافع من معونايى 
بس مش اوى يعنى
علشان الاسعار اللى قايلها تحت دى
تجيب الضغط  هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (7 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه خلاص اشربيه
والحساب عند سندريلا​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 يوليو 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> خدى يا ديدى عشان لو استنيتى بتوع القهوة راح النسكافيه
> ناس مش شايفة شغلها
> ​



*ميرسى عالنسكافيه بنت العدرا 
بتوع القهوة نرفدهم بقى 
او مش نديهم فلوسهم
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

*ياللي هنا اديني اي حاجة علي حساب اي حد هههههههههه*​


----------



## mrioma (7 يوليو 2010)

انا مع روكا 
هطلب واى حد يحاسب 
عايز واحد قهوة مظبوطة بن زيادة
بموووووووت فى القهوة 

لو لقيتها حلوة هكون زبونة دايمة 
كل شهر مرة يعنى ههههههههه

حلو خااااااالص​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

mrioma قال:


> انا مع روكا
> هطلب واى حد يحاسب
> عايز واحد قهوة مظبوطة بن زيادة
> بموووووووت فى القهوة
> ...


*ندور علي حد يعزمنا بقا30:*​


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

هو انا اول يوم ادخل ممكن المشاريب على حساب حد جدعنة النهاردة ولا ايه ؟
عموما هاشرب :close_temبس الاسعار مش مشكلة 
شيشة تفاح وحاجة ساقعة يلا مش مشكلة بقى


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

وبلاش الشيشة علشان انت الشيشة عندك منفسة مش عايزها 
شلها بقى هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

*انا بشرب شاي*​


----------



## sony_33 (8 يوليو 2010)

*واحد شاى زى روكا وعلى حسابها*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2010)

*تؤمرني يا سوني*
*




*​


----------



## magedrn (9 يوليو 2010)

انا عايز نسكافيه على حساب روكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ابو رغوة هاااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ponponayah (9 يوليو 2010)

*واحد قهوة سادة
وبسرعة بقى لحسن اعيط​*


----------



## sony_33 (9 يوليو 2010)

*لا عيطى احسن
سادة اية يابنتى منك لله
واحد شاى من غير سكر ومية صاقعة بسرعة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> انا عايز نسكافيه على حساب روكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ابو رغوة هاااااااااااااااااااا


*




اي خدعة يا ماجد
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *واحد قهوة سادة
> وبسرعة بقى لحسن اعيط​*


*طب فكري معايا اجيب ولا تعيطي:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *لا عيطى احسن
> سادة اية يابنتى منك لله
> واحد شاى من غير سكر ومية صاقعة بسرعة*​


*











اي خدعة:99:
*​


----------



## ponponayah (10 يوليو 2010)

*فييييييييييييييييييييين القهووووووة 
اصوووووووووووووووووووت​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *فييييييييييييييييييييين القهووووووة
> اصوووووووووووووووووووت​*


*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه:t30:*​


----------



## magedrn (10 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا القهوة دى مش نافعة اروح اعقد على قهوة تانية يعنى 
وبعدين فين طلب بونى على حسابى مش مشكلة 
وبسرررررررررررررررررررررررعة احسن لو عيطيت مش هنعرف نسكتها
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا القهوة دى مش نافعة اروح اعقد على قهوة تانية يعنى
> وبعدين فين طلب بونى على حسابى مش مشكلة
> وبسرررررررررررررررررررررررعة احسن لو عيطيت مش هنعرف نسكتها
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ماااااااااشي عشان خاطرك انت يا ماجد*
*مع اني نفسي اشوفها تعيط:t30:*
*



*​


----------



## magedrn (10 يوليو 2010)

بلاش يا روكا احسن بلاش مش هتعرفى تسكتيها :smil8:
عموما ماااشى يا روكا كويس انك خالتيها تسكت قبل ما تعيط


----------



## ponponayah (10 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ماااااااااشي عشان خاطرك انت يا ماجد*
> *مع اني نفسي اشوفها تعيط:t30:*
> *
> ...





*طول عمرك شريرة يا روكا
:smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## ponponayah (10 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا القهوة دى مش نافعة اروح اعقد على قهوة تانية يعنى
> وبعدين فين طلب بونى على حسابى مش مشكلة
> وبسرررررررررررررررررررررررعة احسن لو عيطيت مش هنعرف نسكتها
> هههههههههههههههههههههه





*ميرسى يا ماجد*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> بلاش يا روكا احسن بلاش مش هتعرفى تسكتيها :smil8:
> عموما ماااشى يا روكا كويس انك خالتيها تسكت قبل ما تعيط


*ههههههههههههه*
*مش هعرف اسكت مين*
*دي بوني يعني هتسكت باغنية:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *طول عمرك شريرة يا روكا
> :smil8::smil8:*​


*انا شريرة يا بت*
*ماسي ثكرا:ab7:*​


----------



## magedrn (11 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه شمتوا الزبائن فيكوا يا بت انتى وهى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه شمتوا الزبائن فيكوا يا بت انتى وهى
> هههههههههههههه


*برااااااااااااااااااحتي:t30:*​


----------



## magedrn (12 يوليو 2010)

بقى كدا ماااااشى :smil8:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> بقى كدا ماااااشى :smil8:


*ماتخليك شوية:t30:*​


----------



## magedrn (13 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماتخليك شوية:t30:*​


 لا انا قاعد :t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2010)

magedrn قال:


> لا انا قاعد :t30:


*ماتعقد حد ماسكك:t30:*​


----------



## max mike (13 يوليو 2010)

*واحد عصير ليمون سااااااااااااااقع​*


----------



## ponponayah (13 يوليو 2010)

*واحد بيبسى
وميا فيها تلج​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (14 يوليو 2010)

عاوزة كوبية مية سقعة وكانز برتقال


----------



## hanysabry (14 يوليو 2010)

ممكن واحد كـــــــــــــــــــــــــابتشينو البنى ابو رغوه اللى بيعمل شنب ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *واحد عصير ليمون سااااااااااااااقع​*





​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *واحد بيبسى
> وميا فيها تلج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

بنت المسيح قال:


> عاوزة كوبية مية سقعة وكانز برتقال








*مافيش كانز برتقال:t30:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

hanysabry قال:


> ممكن واحد كـــــــــــــــــــــــــابتشينو البنى ابو رغوه اللى بيعمل شنب ​


----------



## sony_33 (15 يوليو 2010)

*واحد بيريل وكوباية تلج
وطاولة لو سمحتو وحد يلاعبنى بالمرة مع المشاريب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *واحد بيريل وكوباية تلج
> وطاولة لو سمحتو وحد يلاعبنى بالمرة مع المشاريب*​


ههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (16 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> ​




*
شكرا ليكى ياروكا
دايما بتعبك​*


----------



## مريم رمسيس (16 يوليو 2010)

الاسعار يعنى مش حلوه ومش وحشه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


>



*انا هستعيييييييييير الكابتشينو ده 
فى اعترااااااااااااض :11azy:
مشرفة القسم انا بقى :t30:
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يوليو 2010)

*ياريت تسبيلى حبة يا مشرفة
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2010)

*من عنيا يا سونى 
انا هاخد الرغوة اللى فوق 
وخد انت اللى تحت :t30:
ههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يوليو 2010)

*اصيلة يابنتى
هو دة تعاون الانسان لاخية الانسان
هو الحساب على مين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2010)

*أكيييييييييييد مش أنا 
انا مشرفة الحتة دى :smil16:
هدفع كماااااااااان 
الحساب على كيوبيد اطمن 30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يوليو 2010)

*كدة الواحد يشرب وهو مستريح
شاى ومعسل بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *
> شكرا ليكى ياروكا
> دايما بتعبك​*


*العفو يا ماكس*
*تؤمرني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *انا هستعيييييييييير الكابتشينو ده
> فى اعترااااااااااااض :11azy:
> مشرفة القسم انا بقى :t30:
> هههههههههههه*​


*علطول طماعة وتشبطي في اي حاجة كده:t30:*​


----------



## max mike (16 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *العفو يا ماكس*
> *تؤمرني*​




*
خلاص بدل كده ممكن واحد كابتشينو من ابو رغوة

ههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *
> خلاص بدل ممكن واحد كابتشينو من ابو رغوة
> 
> ههههههه​*


*الحق اخطفه من مرمر:a4:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يوليو 2010)

القهوه نامت خالص ليه كده :-?


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> القهوه نامت خالص ليه كده :-?



*قول لصاحبها الى راميها :t30:​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة ليه بقا سايباها يا برنس*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2010)

صبااااااااااااحو عسل

ممكن واحد نسكافيه وصلحووووووو هههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*انا عايزة حاجة ساقعة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*وحدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا
القهوه دى نعست اخر حاجه كده ليييييه ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*البركة فيكي ياختي*
*مش بتيجي يبقا تنام*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *البركة فيكي ياختي*
> *مش بتيجي يبقا تنام*​



*دى نايمه من قرن فات 
هتجيبوا نومها عليا :smil8:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *دى نايمه من قرن فات
> هتجيبوا نومها عليا :smil8:​*


*طب ده حتي تدخلي موسوعة جنيس ههههههههه:t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب ده حتي تدخلي موسوعة جنيس ههههههههه:t30:*​



*لا ياختى خليهالك :t30::t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *لا ياختى خليهالك :t30::t30:​*


*وماله حتي اللي بيدخلوها الاذكياء:t30::t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وماله حتي اللي بيدخلوها الاذكياء:t30::t30:*​



*لا مش دايما لو دخلتيها تبع القهوه هتبقى حاجه تانى :t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *لا مش دايما لو دخلتيها تبع القهوه هتبقى حاجه تانى :t30:​*


*هههههههههههههه*
*مالكيش دعوة*
*بس برضه موسوعة جنيس:t30:*​


----------



## max mike (30 يوليو 2010)

*واحد عصيرمانجا بشاليمو بسرعة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

max mike قال:


> *واحد عصيرمانجا بشاليمو بسرعة​*


*ممكن اجيبلك مانجا*
*الشاليمو يتقل عليك:t30:*​


----------



## max mike (30 يوليو 2010)

*لا مليش دعوة عايز شاليمو ها​*
 :2: :36_1_4:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

احلى شليمووووه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> احلى شليمووووه​


*ميرسي يا كوكي*
*ربنا ما يحرمنيش منك:a4:*​


----------



## max mike (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> احلى شليمووووه​




*ميرسى ليكى ياكوكى​*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا كوكي*
> *ربنا ما يحرمنيش منك:a4:*​




*هش من هنا يابت انتى ده ليا انا​*:t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

*حد يجيبلي حاجة اشرررررررررربها حرانة*​


----------



## sony_33 (30 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حد يجيبلي حاجة اشرررررررررربها حرانة*​


انتى تؤمرى




وعلى حسابى كمان
منك لله ضيعتى الميزانية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

*احلى عصير فراوله متلج** لروكاااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

*ايه ده نفس العصير فراوله ياسونى هههههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (30 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *ايه ده نفس العصير فراوله ياسونى هههههههههههه​*


*مش بلديات بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *مش بلديات بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*
هههههههههههههههههههههه
يالا يابخت روكا ههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> انتى تؤمرى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ايوة صح انت داخل ع جواز*
*معلش كلنا للللللللللللها:t30:*
*ميرسي يا سوني تردلك يوم فرحك30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *احلى عصير فراوله متلج** لروكاااااااااااااااااااااا*


*شكلك باصة فيه*
*او مش راضية عنه*
*مش درررررررررررررتي:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالا يابخت روكا ههههههههه​*


*ياساتر يارب*:smil8:
*حتي العصير مش بتاعك باصة فيه*:smil8:
*الا بالحق يا اليكساوية انتو*:t9:
*انتي وسوني جبتو فراولة*
*فما سر الفراولة مع الاليكساوية؟؟:smil16:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يوليو 2010)

*ده تفكير مشترك اننا نغير عن المانجه الى طلبها ماكس هههههههههههههههه
فبعد المانجه فراوله مشهورين جدا ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *ده تفكير مشترك اننا نغير عن المانجه الى طلبها ماكس هههههههههههههههه
> فبعد المانجه فراوله مشهورين جدا ​*


*لالالالالالالالالالا يا شيخة*
*لا نبيها جدااااااااا يابت:11azy:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أغسطس 2010)

*لالالالالالا 
بقولكم ايه بقى ..
القهوة دى تتشمع اليومين دول 
الدنيا صياااااااام ورمضان كريم 
يعنى اشوف الطلبات نازلة مطرررر على المنتدى يا مينا ههههه
عشان انا بحب اسمع اللهم انى صائم 30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*اللهم انى صائم​*


----------



## max mike (10 أغسطس 2010)

*القهوة دى بقت مهجورة ومحدش بيدخلها زى الاول​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 أغسطس 2010)

*واحد شااااااااى يالى هونا
سكر خفيف​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *واحد شااااااااى يالى هونا
> سكر خفيف​*


*






شاى سكر بره اهه عشان تحطى براحتك ​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ميرسى يا كوكى
ربنا يخليكى يا قمر
وهو فعلا انا بحط معلقة واحدة
هههههههههه شاطرة :hlp:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أغسطس 2010)

*نحب نعلمكم بمواعيد العمل الجديده

من 8 مساءاً وحتى الرابعه فجراً

عشان المصنفات هتخرب الدنيا فى رمضان 

وكل سنه وانتم طيبين
وتصبحو على خير:d
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

*لالا مفيش مصنفات هناااااااا 
انا بس اللى هنا :smil16:
هههههههه
واحد كابتشينو أبو رغوة بقى :heat: *​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

خليهم اتنين علي حساب

مرمورتي هههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

*أنتى ليكى فى أبو رغوة يابت 
ولا يبان عليكى :t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه ليا يا كوبه وكنت بشربه كل يوم

بس حاليا بشرب كافي ميكس يلا ابعتي كوبايه بقي عشان الدنيا صيام هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أغسطس 2010)

*هو رمضان ورانا ورانا

واحد كابتشينو

ع حساب البت مرمر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

*أبو رغوة برضه ؟؟؟؟؟
ولا اللى بيعمل شنب ؟؟؟
ههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

*ابو رغوه ياخطر انت ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

*أيوة يا خطر انا 30:
هههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *أبو رغوة برضه ؟؟؟؟؟
> ولا اللى بيعمل شنب ؟؟؟
> ههههههههه*​





*اي حاجه يختي


اللي ييجي منك بركه ​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اي حاجه يختي​*
> 
> 
> 
> *اللي ييجي منك بركه *​


 

لالالالالالالالالالا انا وبس انت لا لالالا بقي :smil8::t30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

*بقولكم ايه انتوا الجووووز
لا انتى ولا هوووووو
روزى ياحبيبتى هظبطك انا فى كرسى الاعتراف
انجرى بقى على هناك
ههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههه

حاضر يا طنط مرمر ههههههههههه

منه له بقي ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا انا وبس انت لا لالالا بقي :smil8::t30:





*هش يابت من هنا
ايه اللي جابك القهوه
خليكي في كرسيكي
اللي شكلك هتعمري فيه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *بقولكم ايه انتوا الجووووز
> لا انتى ولا هوووووو
> روزى ياحبيبتى هظبطك انا فى كرسى الاعتراف
> انجرى بقى على هناك
> ههههههه​*




*انا فاضي مش ورايا كراسي
هاتيلي انا يابنت يا مرمر
وينوبك فيه ثواب​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*لسه شاربة انجلش تي:t30::t30:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أغسطس 2010)

يبقى اعزمك على كابتشينو يا قمر

هههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*هاتي بقا بس اوعي تفطريني هههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أغسطس 2010)

الكابتشينو ممنوع يجماعه :d

لكن لو  ابو رغوه اوكى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> الكابتشينو ممنوع يجماعه :d
> 
> لكن لو  ابو رغوه اوكى



*اى حاجه مسموح بيها هنا :t30:
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 أغسطس 2010)

هى القهوة دى لسة شغالة ولا اتقفلت ؟؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أغسطس 2010)

_*انا عاوز حاجة سقعة على حساب توتااااااااااااااااا  بنت المسيح مليش  دعوة*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2010)

*عايز واحد كانز تفاح

ع حساب صاحب القهوه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> الكابتشينو ممنوع يجماعه :d
> 
> لكن لو  ابو رغوه اوكى


*كل هنا متاااااااااااح يا برنس معلش بقا*
*هي كده:t30:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*هاهاهاها...*
*موضوع رائع...*
*ممكن فنجان قهوة سادة؟؟؟*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هاهاهاها...*
> *موضوع رائع...*
> *ممكن فنجان قهوة سادة؟؟؟*



*قهوه ساده !!!!!!!!
ليه معندناش عزا النهارده هههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

عايزه بريل

بس مش بتاع الغسيل هههههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أغسطس 2010)

> قهوه ساده !!!!!!!!
> ليه معندناش عزا النهارده هههههههههههه


*لأ بس انا بحب القهوة سادة...*
*ماليش في السكر...*
*طيب ماشي اذا القهوة سادة غير متوفرة يبقى Nescafe...*
*ها قولتواايه؟؟؟*
*انتظر ولا اروح انام؟؟؟*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *لأ بس انا بحب القهوة سادة...*
> *ماليش في السكر...*
> *طيب ماشي اذا القهوة سادة غير متوفرة يبقى Nescafe...*
> *ها قولتواايه؟؟؟*
> *انتظر ولا اروح انام؟؟؟*



*احلى *

 *Nescafe 
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عايزه بريل
> 
> بس مش بتاع الغسيل هههههههههههههه




*عشان خاطرك اهو دوبل كمان هههههههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2010)

*هو انتي اللي شغاله النهرده هنا يا كوكي
طب والنبي هاتيلي واحد قهوه 
عشان الواحد يفوق شويه
والحساب يوم الحساب​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو انتي اللي شغاله النهرده هنا يا كوكي
> طب والنبي هاتيلي واحد قهوه
> عشان الواحد يفوق شويه
> والحساب يوم الحساب​*



تؤتؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ انا مش شغاله هنا
انا شريكه فى القهوه دى مع كيوبيد 30:

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> تؤتؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ انا مش شغاله هنا
> انا شريكه فى القهوه دى مع كيوبيد 30:
> 
> ​




*تسلم ايديكي يا كوكي
اردهالك يوم فرحك يختي :11azy:
بس يكون شربات طبعا 30:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *احلى *​
> 
> *nescafe *​


*تسلم ايديك يا حبيبة يسوع...*
*مرسي كتير...*


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *عشان خاطرك اهو دوبل كمان هههههههههههه​*


 

ههههههههه وااااااااااو

تسلميلي يا قمر

يلا دي انا وانتي بقي نشرب سوا هههههههههه بس ربنا يستر ومش نسكر بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه وااااااااااو
> 
> تسلميلي يا قمر
> 
> يلا دي انا وانتي بقي نشرب سوا هههههههههه بس ربنا يستر ومش نسكر بقي ههههههههههه


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تقلقى مش هنسكر من بريل  
فى صحتك هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *تسلم ايديك يا حبيبة يسوع...*
> *مرسي كتير...*



*مشوفتش حسابه ليه :hlp:
ولا نعتبره هديه المرة دى ههههههههههه​*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أغسطس 2010)

> مشوفتش حسابه ليه :hlp:
> ولا نعتبره هديه المرة دى ههههههههههه


*انا كنت فاكر ببلاش!!!*
*طيب دي دفعة عالحساب...*
*كمان واحد نسكافيه اليوم ودي آخر مرة وعد...*
*ويا ريت سكر قليل... وبلاش Coffee Mate...*
*



*
*حاسبي لا تكون مزورة...*
*هاهاهاها...*
*شكرا مسبقا...*


----------



## max mike (23 أغسطس 2010)

*واحد فانتا فحلقى لو سمحتو
ههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *انا كنت فاكر ببلاش!!!*
> *طيب دي دفعة عالحساب...*
> *كمان واحد نسكافيه اليوم ودي آخر مرة وعد...*
> *ويا ريت سكر قليل... وبلاش Coffee Mate...*
> ...



*نيولوك للنسكافيه اهه هههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *واحد فانتا فحلقى لو سمحتو
> ههههههههه​*



*ايه فانتا فحلقى دى هههههههههههههههه
اخر حاجه نزلوها فانتالوب هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

*هي الفنتالوب دي فاكهة ايه بقا هههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هي الفنتالوب دي فاكهة ايه بقا هههه*​




*الفانتلوب قصدهم الكانتلوب

الجهل وحش برضه :t30:
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الفانتلوب قصدهم الكانتلوب
> 
> الجهل وحش برضه :t30:
> ​*


*شكرا للاضافة يا دفعة:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شكرا للاضافة يا دفعة:t30:*​




*يارب يطمر :11azy:​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 أغسطس 2010)

انا عاوزة كابتشينو ابو الرغوة ده
ههههههههههههههههه

هو المكان ده طلبات
مفيش رغي!!


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> انا عاوزة كابتشينو ابو الرغوة ده
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو المكان ده طلبات
> مفيش رغي!!




*دي قهوه يعني مشاريب 

عايزه رغي نفتحلك موضوع مخصوص

عارف البنات بيموتوا في الرغي واللكلك :t30:​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 أغسطس 2010)

مالك عالبنات ياض
اهون من الشباب!!

ايوة ايوة ا مايكل افتح موضوع للرغي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> مالك عالبنات ياض
> اهون من الشباب!!
> 
> ايوة ايوة ا مايكل افتح موضوع للرغي




*طب والنبي منا فاتح
عشان كلمه ياض دي :smil8:​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 أغسطس 2010)

طيب مش ياياض
ممكن يا شطور تفتح موضوع رغي(ياض )


----------



## biscuta (24 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن واحد ايس كريم فانليا وشكولاته وصلحووووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> طيب مش ياياض
> ممكن يا شطور تفتح موضوع رغي(ياض )


 

ههههههههههه تعالي يا قمر قسم الالعاب

وهناك الرغي كتير


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
لا هو في كل منتدى لازم يكون موضوع خاص للرغي
هههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لا هو في كل منتدى لازم يكون موضوع خاص للرغي
> هههههههههههههه




*بصي يا كاترين 
عشان مش نفتح موضوع ع الفاضي
تقدري تروحي قسم الشبابيات
وتفتحي موضوع تناقشي فيه اي موضوع
وياسلام لو موضوع عن الحب هتلاقي المنتدي كله
بايت فيه وكل واحد هيقول رايه الشخصي
​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

biscuta قال:


> ممكن واحد ايس كريم فانليا وشكولاته وصلحووووووووو


----------



## sony_33 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*ممكن شاى فتلة سكر برة وماية صاقعة تلج برة
على حساب اى حد من برة
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ممكن شاى فتلة سكر برة وماية صاقعة تلج برة
> على حساب اى حد من برة
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*​




*شااااعر يا اخواتي 30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

*عايز واحد أيس كريم 

وياريت لو شيكولاته


​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بصي يا كاترين ​*
> *عشان مش نفتح موضوع ع الفاضي*
> *تقدري تروحي قسم الشبابيات*
> *وتفتحي موضوع تناقشي فيه اي موضوع*
> ...


 

*يا اخ مايكل*
*مين قال ان موضوع فاضي*
*انا ما قصدت بموضوع رغي*
*معناتا رغي وبس*
*ممكن يضم عدة مواضيع*
*ويقرب الاعضاء من بعضهم *
*ده الي بقصدو*
*طبعا الموضوع الي كلو رغي فاضي مفيش فايدة يبقى موضوع فاضي فعلا*
*حب تغيير *
*بس هيييك!!*
*تحياتي ..*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عايز واحد أيس كريم
> 
> وياريت لو شيكولاته
> 
> ...









*ايس كريم شيكولاتة30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *يا اخ مايكل*
> *مين قال ان موضوع فاضي*
> *انا ما قصدت بموضوع رغي*
> *معناتا رغي وبس*
> ...




*انا فهمك يا كاترين
عشان كده قلتلك افتحي موضوع
واطرحي اي سؤال وهتلاقي ردودنا هناك
وهنتناقش في كل حاجه
اما الموضوع اللي انتي عايزاه هو موجود فعلا
بس في قسم المباركين للاعضاء المباركين طبعا
شدي حيلك بقي عشان تخضري زينا
وترغي معانا هناك فيه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايس كريم شيكولاتة30:*​




*تسلم ايديكي يا رووكا
تتردلك يوم فرحك كده 30:​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا فهمك يا كاترين​*
> *عشان كده قلتلك افتحي موضوع*
> *واطرحي اي سؤال وهتلاقي ردودنا هناك*
> *وهنتناقش في كل حاجه*
> ...


 

متقلي كدة من اول
يعني في
وعارفة ان في مواضيع نقاشات 
بس انا كنت حابة اعرف عن الموضوع ده
نشالله اخضر زيكو قول نشالله بس
ههههههههههه
30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> متقلي كدة من اول
> يعني في
> وعارفة ان في مواضيع نقاشات
> بس انا كنت حابة اعرف عن الموضوع ده
> ...





*بعد عمر طوووويل  :t30:
قصدي قريب انشاء الله 
شدي حيلك بقي وانشاء الله
تخضري قريب
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تسلم ايديكي يا رووكا
> تتردلك يوم فرحك كده 30:​*


*هو يجي بس وانا امسمره وحياتك:smil8:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو يجي بس وانا امسمره وحياتك:smil8:*​




*ربنا يكون في عونه يختي :heat:
من اولها هيتمسمر​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (26 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بعد عمر طوووويل :t30:​*
> *قصدي قريب انشاء الله *
> *شدي حيلك بقي وانشاء الله*
> *تخضري قريب*​


 
ايوة ايوة بين
منا عارفاك مبتحبليش الخير ابدا










ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (26 أغسطس 2010)

عايزة ميلك شيك بسرعه بالفانيل


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

انا عايز..كافى تشوكليت بليس..موجود..ولا اروح كارفور اشربه..ههههههههههه..شكرا مون مون..وعايز كمان واحده بيتزا..مونزريلا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> ايوة ايوة بين
> منا عارفاك مبتحبليش الخير ابدا
> 
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههه
عيب عليكي يا كاترين
ده انا حتي غلبان وطيب جدا :heat:
شدي حيلك معانا وانشاء الله 
تخضري بسرعه ​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (26 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههه​*
> *عيب عليكي يا كاترين*
> *ده انا حتي غلبان وطيب جدا :heat:*
> *شدي حيلك معانا وانشاء الله *
> ...


 

غلبان!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



متسبنيش اصدق بس
هههههههههههههههه
اها قول نشالله


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

عاااايزه سفن اب

يا لذيذ يا رايق هههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عاااايزه سفن اب
> 
> يا لذيذ يا رايق هههههههه


*
*
*سفن اب اهه بالذيذ الرايق هههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

هيييييييييييييييييه

ايون ايون هو ده

ههههههههه تسلميلي اي قمر

بس هو شربها مني كلهاااااااااااا هههههههههههه

مفجوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*اي حاجة ساقعة*​


----------



## dodo jojo (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الخدمه هنا سيئه جدااااااااااااااا..فين اللى انا طلبته..جرسون هات الطلب


----------



## روزي86 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

عايزه قهوه مظبوطه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

هى القهوة لسة فاتحة ولا فلست وقفلت :t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جماعه يالي هنااااااااا


عايزه نسكافيه


----------



## christianbible5 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*وانا واحد قهوة سادة...*
*لا تتأخرو الله...*


----------



## مورا مارون (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بليززززززززززززز 

اميركان كافي بلاك 

بسرعة خرمانة


----------



## christianbible5 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> وانا واحد قهوة سادة...
> لا تتأخرو الله...


*يا جماعة في قهوة ولا لأ...
اذا ما في حضرولي قهوة لبنانية وبكرا الصبح الساعة 4 بشربا...
ميرسي كتير...*


----------



## ملك الحصريات (17 سبتمبر 2010)

انا هنا جديد ممكن واحد شاي سكر خفيف؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يا جماعه يالي هنااااااااا
> 
> 
> عايزه نسكافيه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *وانا واحد قهوة سادة...*
> *لا تتأخرو الله...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> بليززززززززززززز
> 
> اميركان كافي بلاك
> 
> بسرعة خرمانة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *يا جماعة في قهوة ولا لأ...
> اذا ما في حضرولي قهوة لبنانية وبكرا الصبح الساعة 4 بشربا...
> ميرسي كتير...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ملك الحصريات قال:


> انا هنا جديد ممكن واحد شاي سكر خفيف؟


----------



## christianbible5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*اختي الغالية +Roka_Jesus+...*
*تسلم ايديك ونخدمك وقت فرحك...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اختي الغالية +roka_jesus+...*
> *تسلم ايديك ونخدمك وقت فرحك...*


*ميرسي لذوقك *
*وحضرتك كمان ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ملك الحصريات (17 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


>



تسلمي يا قمر 
الشاي عدل المزاج خالص 

احم احم


----------



## Bent Christ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

_*عايزه نسكافيه بلاك​*_


----------



## christianbible5 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> عايزه نسكافيه بلاك


 
*انا بأمرك...*

*Nescafe*


----------



## Bent Christ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *انا بأمرك...*
> 
> *nescafe*


_*
شكراااااااااااااااا احلى نسكافيه
تسلم ايدك​*_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ملك الحصريات قال:


> تسلمي يا قمر
> الشاي عدل المزاج خالص
> 
> احم احم


*العفو*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

عايزه من دي 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> عايزه من دي
> ههههههههههههههه




*عايزاها قص ولا تفااااح
:t33: :t33:*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

لالالالالاتفاح
بس ايه قص دا يا مايكل ؟؟؟


----------



## sony_33 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*قص يعنى من غير شعر
هههههههههههههههههههه
ياااااااااااااااااة بقالى زمان مقعدتش هنا
واحد فخفخينا على حساب الى بعدى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *قص يعنى من غير شعر
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ياااااااااااااااااة بقالى زمان مقعدتش هنا
> واحد فخفخينا على حساب الى بعدى*​



يعنى ايه بردوا قص يعنى من غير شعر ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## sony_33 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> يعنى ايه بردوا قص يعنى من غير شعر ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*شكرا على الفخفخينا
قص على ماذكر بعض علماء الشيشة والله اعلم
يعنى دوبل باين والعهدة على الشارب

*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *شكرا على الفخفخينا
> قص على ماذكر بعض علماء الشيشة والله اعلم
> يعنى دوبل باين والعهدة على الشارب
> 
> *​



علماء الشيشه :t33:
ثانكس للمعلومه
اطلب حاجه سهله مش لازم فخفخينا يعنى ههههههههههههه​​


----------



## sony_33 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*بخيلة قوى يا بلدياتى هى علشان غالية يعنى
خلاص هاتى قهوة زيادة من غير سكر خالص
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *بخيلة قوى يا بلدياتى هى علشان غالية يعنى
> خلاص هاتى قهوة زيادة من غير سكر خالص
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*​



اشعرفنى انا هى غاليه ولا رخيصه هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك
بجد لذيذة قوى المعلقة شكلها يجنن
بس عندى سؤال هى المعلقة فايدتها اية
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> تسلم ايدك
> بجد لذيذة قوى المعلقة شكلها يجنن
> بس عندى سؤال هى المعلقة فايدتها اية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​



 يمكن تحب تضيف بيها حاجه ولا تدوق القهوه بيها
ارميها لو مش عجباك هههههههههههههه
بالنسبه للفنجان ملفتش انتباهك زى المعلقه كده:t9:​


----------



## sony_33 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش لما ادوق الاول الى جواة
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *مش لما ادوق الاول الى جواة
> هههههههههههههههههه*​



دوق ادينا اعدين هههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا مش قلتلك سكر بردة
فين السكر بقى  ساعة بدور حرام عليكى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بكرة ادور بقى وابقى اقولك*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بقي عايزه اشرب كابتشينو علي حساب اللي قبلي
اه 4 نعالق سكر


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أكتوبر 2010)

عايزة اشرب اكبر مج شاى فى التاريخ

على حساب روكا طبعا ههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحتم اتنين قهوة سادة...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> لو سمحتم اتنين قهوة سادة...



اشمعنا اتنين هههههههههههه
القهوه وصلت يا كريستياااااااان​


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> اشمعنا اتنين هههههههههههه
> القهوه وصلت يا كريستياااااااان​


الراجل عزمنى والله فيك الخير بس  ياريت بدل السادة زيادة لو سمحتو على حساب الاخ
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> الراجل عزمنى والله فيك الخير بس  ياريت بدل السادة زيادة لو سمحتو على حساب الاخ
> ​



هو انت اى سيرة قهوه تيجى  هههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*قصدى انا بجى على الريحة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
واحد كوكتيل لسويتى على حسابى يلة افرحى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *قصدى انا بجى على الريحة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> واحد كوكتيل لسويتى على حسابى يلة افرحى*​



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
فرحت اهو فين الكوكتيل بقا ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> فرحت اهو فين الكوكتيل بقا ههههههههههههههههه​



احلى كوكتيل انتى تؤمرى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> احلى كوكتيل انتى تؤمرى


كوكتيل فى الخلاط:new2:
يعنى لو جالك ضيوف هتطلعلهم كده وتقولهم اتفضلوا هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> كوكتيل فى الخلاط:new2:
> يعنى لو جالك ضيوف هتطلعلهم كده وتقولهم اتفضلوا هههههههههههههههه​


*لو مش عاجبهم يتفضلو يمشو
دة على عينك يا تاجر
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *لو مش عاجبهم يتفضلو يمشو
> دة على عينك يا تاجر
> هههههههههههههههههه
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
انت تحفه جيبلهم الفواكه احسن وهما يضربوها فى خلاط بطنهم ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت تحفه جيبلهم الفواكه احسن وهما يضربوها فى خلاط بطنهم ههههههههههههههههه​


دنا بس حبيت اوريهم اية الى حيدخل بطنهم
قبل الخلاط
فشخرة يعنى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> دنا بس حبيت اوريهم اية الى حيدخل بطنهم
> قبل الخلاط
> فشخرة يعنى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​



:new6::new6::new6::new6:
اتفشخر براحتك هههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أكتوبر 2010)

> عايزة اشرب اكبر مج شاى فى التاريخ
> 
> على حساب روكا طبعا ههههههههه


 
نداااااااء الى روكاااااااا

الرجاء التوجهه للادراة هههههههههه​​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نداااااااء الى روكاااااااا
> 
> الرجاء التوجهه للادراة هههههههههه​



واحد تصبيره اهو لحد ما روكا تيجى 





​


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*واحد فروت سلاد بس بسرعة يا مينا

بدل ما اروح اقعد علي قهوة تانية

وانتوا احرار بقي :t7:

انا زبون سقع وانا اللي منفع القهوة دي
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أكتوبر 2010)

> واحد تصبيره اهو لحد ما روكا تيجى


 
اكيييد حلو منك يا كوكى يا قمر

يللا عيزانى اعزمك على ايه ؟؟​


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

> واحد فروت سلاد بس بسرعة يا مينا



*واحد زى دة فاروق صلاح على حساب تاسونى
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *واحد زى دة فاروق صلاح على حساب تاسونى
> ههههههههههههههههههه*​



*فاروق صلاح :love34:

هي بقت كده ,, ماشي يا سوني:cry2:

انت يا عم مينا فين الفروت سلاد :beee:

والنعمة اجيبلكم بتوع الحي وانتوا حرين بقي :nunu0000:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكيييد حلو منك يا كوكى يا قمر
> 
> يللا عيزانى اعزمك على ايه ؟؟​


ربنا يخليكى يا سكر
 
واحد كاكاااااو بس سكر خفيف :t31:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *واحد فروت سلاد بس بسرعة يا مينا
> 
> بدل ما اروح اقعد علي قهوة تانية
> 
> ...



احلى fruit salad يا عادل

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *واحد زى دة فاروق صلاح على حساب تاسونى
> ههههههههههههههههههه*​



معندناش فاروق صلاح :a63:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> عايزة اشرب اكبر مج شاى فى التاريخ
> 
> على حساب روكا طبعا ههههههههه


:a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نداااااااء الى روكاااااااا
> 
> الرجاء التوجهه للادراة هههههههههه​


*في ايييييييييييييييييييييه شغالة تنادي عليا روكا روكا روكا*
*كان في حاجة اشاء الله:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> واحد تصبيره اهو لحد ما روكا تيجى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*انا جييييييييييييييييييت:t13:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> ربنا يخليكى يا سكر
> 
> واحد كاكاااااو بس سكر خفيف :t31:


 

اتفضلى يا قمرررر






http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?img...%83%D8%A7%D9%88&hl=ar&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1&itbs=1 
http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?img...%83%D8%A7%D9%88&hl=ar&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1&itbs=1​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> :a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:


 
وانا عاملة نفسى نايمة 

وانا عاملة نفسى نايمة هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> *في ايييييييييييييييييييييه شغالة تنادي عليا روكا روكا روكا
> كان في حاجة اشاء الله:a63:
> *




ههههههههههه اه

سامى كان عايز شاى​


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> احلى fruit salad يا عادل
> 
> ​


*
ميرسي يا روكا ولو انه جه متأخر

بس مش مهم يقضي الغرض برضه 

والمفروض المعلم مينا يدفع غرامة لانه مبيجيش القهوة leasantr*

*أو يتخصم من مرتبه أخر الشهر :hlp:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> وانا عاملة نفسى نايمة
> 
> وانا عاملة نفسى نايمة هههههههههههه​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يخرب عقلك يا كوينا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه اه
> 
> سامى كان عايز شاى​


*هو مش مات يا بت:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *
> ميرسي يا روكا ولو انه جه متأخر
> 
> بس مش مهم يقضي الغرض برضه
> ...


*معلش كانو بينادو عليا وانا غالبا كنت تايهة في موضوع ما:smil16:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يخرب عقلك يا كوينا*​


 
هههههههههههه ده انا بموت فى الاغنية دى​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> *هو مش مات يا بت:a63:*




هههههههههههه

قبل ما يموت​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه ده انا بموت فى الاغنية دى​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة مانتي شكلك من ايام ستي وستك:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> قبل ما يموت​


*مممممممممم*
*وماله يشرب:hlp:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ههههههههههههههههه
> ايوة مانتي شكلك من ايام ستي وستك:a63:
> *




ههههههههههه

انا قديمة جدا فعلا

من ايام 73 كده ههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> *مممممممممم
> وماله يشرب:hlp:
> *




طب فين ؟؟

هو كلام وخلاص ؟؟؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> انا قديمة جدا فعلا
> 
> من ايام 73 كده ههههههههه​


*هههههههههه يااااااااااه تيتة:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب فين ؟؟
> 
> هو كلام وخلاص ؟؟؟​


*شاي بالياسمينleasantr



*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> *شاي بالياسمينleasantr
> 
> 
> 
> *​


 
تشرب شاى بالياسمين ؟؟ هههههههههه

يللا تحبى اعزمك على ايه يا روكايا ؟؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> تشرب شاى بالياسمين ؟؟ هههههههههه
> 
> يللا تحبى اعزمك على ايه يا روكايا ؟؟​


*اعزميني ع رحلة عندكو:999:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> *اعزميني ع رحلة عندكو:999:*




عينى ليك ههههههههههه

خدى دى تصبيرة






































ايه رايك فى الجولة دى ؟؟​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن واحد قهوة سادة؟؟؟

لو سمحتم يعني؟؟؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *
> ميرسي يا روكا ولو انه جه متأخر
> 
> بس مش مهم يقضي الغرض برضه
> ...



مع ان انا الى جيبت الفروت سلاد مش روكا  بس نعديها المره دى :a63:​


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مع ان انا الى جيبت الفروت سلاد مش روكا  بس نعديها المره دى :a63:​



*وحياتك يا كوكي ما اخدت بالي

مردودالك في الأفراح انشاءالله عن قريب leasantr

واضح ان التهييس بيبقي جامد بالليل :hlp:
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*واحد بيره للمرحوم​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *واحد بيره للمرحوم​*


*الله هو بقي فيها بيره :love34:*

*لا كده هانحرر مخالفات ونجيب بتوع الحي :t26:*
*
أنا قولت زباين القهوة دي لبط من أولها ولازم تتقفل

ولا أيه رأيك انت يا مايكلوز* :hlp:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياللى هنااااااااا حد يجبلى قهوووووووووووة مظبوط بسرررررررعة
والا مش هدفع انا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> عينى ليك ههههههههههه
> 
> خدى دى تصبيرة
> 
> ...


*ودي صور اشوفها ازاي انشاء الله:hlp:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *الله هو بقي فيها بيره :love34:*
> 
> *لا كده هانحرر مخالفات ونجيب بتوع الحي :t26:*
> *
> ...




*بتقول حاجه يا دوووولا

:act19::act19:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*بطلووووووووووووو خنااااااااااااااااااااااق:nunu0000:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بطلووووووووووووو خنااااااااااااااااااااااق:nunu0000:*​




*حاضر يا مس leasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاضر يا مس leasantr*​


*مس غصب عنك:a63:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*عااااااااااااااااااايزة قهوووووووووووووووووووة
ماليش دعوة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *عااااااااااااااااااايزة قهوووووووووووووووووووة
> ماليش دعوة​*


*هشششششششششش قفلنا بدري انهاردة:a63:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*وربنا افضحكم فى القهوة وكل القهاوى المجاورة
ههههههههههههههههههه

هاتى القهوة يا بت انتى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *وربنا افضحكم فى القهوة وكل القهاوى المجاورة
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هاتى القهوة يا بت انتى​*


*مابلاااااااااااااااااااااااااش يا لولا*
*احنا برضه ممكن نفضحleasantr*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ارى شئ من التهديد هنا
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههه
> ارى شئ من التهديد هنا
> هههههههههههههههههههه​*


*ايه ده انتي بتشوفي:a63:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

احلى قهوه لسندريلالالالالالالا​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*عاوزة كل حاجة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> احلى قهوه لسندريلالالالالالالا​




*ميررررسى ياكوكى ياجميلة :wub:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه ده انتي بتشوفي:a63:*​



*
اسكتىىىىىى مش مسحت النضارة
وبشوف يابت leasantr*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مابلاااااااااااااااااااااااااش يا لولا*
> *احنا برضه ممكن نفضحleasantr*​



*قووووولي وسيحي يا رووكا
بحب انا الفضايح*​


++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *عاوزة كل حاجة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*طماعه يابت ع طووول :a63:​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *طماعه يابت ع طووول :a63:*​


 

*انا كدة برضه يا مايكل :cry2:*​ 
*اعزمني على كل حاجة عشان انا زعلت*
*ومعيش فكة :closedeye*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*افضحي يا روكا يا حببتي *
*عادي يعني مين هيسمع !!leasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> اسكتىىىىىى مش مسحت النضارة
> وبشوف يابت leasantr*​


*ايه ده تقدددددددم فظيييييييييع يا بت*
*قوليلي دي المساحات اللي مركباها:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قووووولي وسيحي يا رووكا
> بحب انا الفضايح*​


*لا مالكش دعوة انت:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *افضحي يا روكا يا حببتي *
> *عادي يعني مين هيسمع !!leasantr*​


*ربنا حليم ستار يا كاتي:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*بصو بقا لو لقيت اي اغراءات انا ممكن اتكلم:spor2:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *انا كدة برضه يا مايكل :cry2:*​
> *اعزمني على كل حاجة عشان انا زعلت*
> *ومعيش فكة :closedeye*​



*معكيش فكه ولا مفلسه
استني لاخر الشهر بقي
اكون قبضت حتي اول قبض
وهبقي اعزمك ع كوبايه ميا*​


++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *افضحي يا روكا يا حببتي *
> *عادي يعني مين هيسمع !!leasantr*​



*سووووسه من يومك leasantr*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بصو بقا لو لقيت اي اغراءات انا ممكن اتكلم:spor2:*​




*هديكي 75 قرش بحالهم

قلت ايش*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هديكي 75 قرش بحالهم
> 
> قلت ايش*​


*نو عالي السعر شوية:smil16:*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ياجماعه نفسي في سندويتش حاجه ساقعه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ياجماعه نفسي في سندويتش حاجه ساقعه


*وده يتشرب ولا يتاكل:cry2:*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 أكتوبر 2010)

يتبلع يا روكا ههههههههههه
فين بقي وانت هتستخري فيا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> يتبلع يا روكا ههههههههههه
> فين بقي وانت هتستخري فيا


*ههههههههههههه بينزل مزلقان هههههه*
*عيب عليكي حالا يجي*
*بس قوليلي اجيبه منين وانا علطول اجيب:cry2:*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بصي هتلاقيه عند الراجل اللي بيبع الحاجات هناك في الشارع البعيد شويه دا 
ها عرفتيه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> بصي هتلاقيه عند الراجل اللي بيبع الحاجات هناك في الشارع البعيد شويه دا
> ها عرفتيه


*دي وصفة سهلة خااااااااااااااااالص*
*استني بقا اروح واجي بسرعةleasantr*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *معكيش فكه ولا مفلسه*
> *استني لاخر الشهر بقي*
> *اكون قبضت حتي اول قبض*
> *وهبقي اعزمك ع كوبايه ميا*​
> ...




*يااااه يا مايكل *
*لالا كتر خيرك يعني مكنتش متوقعة للدرجة ديه*
*بجد ربنا يكتر من امثالك :cry2:*​ 


mikel coco قال:


> *سووووسه من يومك leasantr*​​


​

*وانت السوسة الكبيرة leasantr*

*وانت تعرف طبعا*
*بحب اهدي النفوس  :closedeye*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ودي صور اشوفها ازاي انشاء الله:hlp:*




امال الميكرسكوب اخترعوا ليه ؟؟

ههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> امال الميكرسكوب اخترعوا ليه ؟؟
> 
> ههههههههههه​


*هاتيلي واحد ياختي:nunu0000:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أكتوبر 2010)

> *هاتيلي واحد ياختي:nunu0000:*




حاضر هجيبلك واحد على حسابك معنديش مانع

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> حاضر هجيبلك واحد على حسابك معنديش مانع
> 
> هههههههههههههه​


*هاتي يا بت عينيا باظت من تمقيق:hlp:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2010)

> *هاتي يا بت عينيا باظت من تمقيق:hlp:*




بعتهوللك على الايميل موصلش ههههههههههه

طب الفاكس ههههههههههه​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

واحد قهوة سادة الله...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> بعتهوللك على الايميل موصلش ههههههههههه
> 
> طب الفاكس ههههههههههه​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا موصلش يا بت:hlp:*​


----------



## جارجيوس (4 نوفمبر 2010)

انا ضيف عندكم اكيد رح تكرموني بالكرم العربي الاصيل

ضيافه 3 ايام عاى حسابكم فطور و غدا و عشا 

طبعا" مع المشاريب و الاراجيل​


----------



## roma feps (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بص بقة انا ايفة ان ده مشروع مايجبش همه انت تيجي جامعة القاهرة عندنا وتقف بعربية فول هاتبي مليونير
مع تحياتي:مريم سياسة


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> انا ضيف عندكم اكيد رح تكرموني بالكرم العربي الاصيل
> 
> ضيافه 3 ايام عاى حسابكم فطور و غدا و عشا
> 
> طبعا" مع المشاريب و الاراجيل


 
على الرحب والسعة جارجيوس

نبدأ

تحب ايه على الفطار​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 نوفمبر 2010)

roma feps قال:


> بص بقة انا ايفة ان ده مشروع مايجبش همه انت تيجي جامعة القاهرة عندنا وتقف بعربية فول هاتبي مليونير
> مع تحياتي:مريم سياسة


 
*اية ياروما هتبوظى مشروع الواد سيبية عامل جو فى المنتدى هى الجامعة ناقصة يعنى:spor2:*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2010)

هاتلى قهوة مظبوط يا دوق دوق بسرعه منمتش بقالى كتيير


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هاتلى قهوة مظبوط يا دوق دوق بسرعه منمتش بقالى كتيير


 

ههههههههههه وانا وانا:mus13:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*وأنا وأنا واحد نسكافية معاك يادقدق* :mus13:


----------



## جارجيوس (20 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> على الرحب والسعة جارجيوس
> 
> نبدأ
> 
> تحب ايه على الفطار​



الفطور خليه على زوقك

اما الغداء منسف اردني​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*واحد كابوتشينو...*


----------



## جارجيوس (20 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *واحد كابوتشينو...*



خليهم اثنان​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> خليهم اثنان​


 *لا حبيبي خد بتاعي انا مروح الشغل تاني...*

*ابقى اشرب في الليل...*


----------



## جارجيوس (20 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *لا حبيبي خد بتاعي انا مروح الشغل تاني...*
> 
> *ابقى اشرب في الليل...*



طالما هيك خليها قهوه

مع اني صرت شارب 3 فناجين من الصبح​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> طالما هيك خليها قهوه​
> 
> 
> مع اني صرت شارب 3 فناجين من الصبح​


*اعمل حسابي في واحد بالليل...*


----------



## جارجيوس (20 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اعمل حسابي في واحد بالليل...*



تعال على الغداء

اليوم الغدا منسف اردني على حساب تاسوني​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2010)

قهوه دوبل يا دوق دوق بسرعه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> قهوه دوبل يا دوق دوق بسرعه


ماتقعد فى حتة بقى ههههههههههههه
خد تانى وعد الجمايل 






​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممم

عايزه شيكولاته


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممم
> 
> عايزه شيكولاته







اتصرفوا مع بعض بقى ههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ماتقعد فى حتة بقى ههههههههههههه
> خد تانى وعد الجمايل
> 
> 
> ...



يبنتى ده شاى مش قهوه
وكمان القهوه الدوبل بتيجى فى مج مش فى فنجان دوبل يعنى اتنين قهوه فى واحده


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

واحد شاي دبل لكوبيد على حسابي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> يبنتى ده شاى مش قهوه
> وكمان القهوه الدوبل بتيجى فى مج مش فى فنجان دوبل يعنى اتنين قهوه فى واحده


خلاص اصبر لما ييجى دقدق 
:t26::t26::t26:
​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ​
> 
> اتصرفوا مع بعض بقى ههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههه لالا ياختي جيبالي واحده مفجوعه ههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

واحد قهوه من غير سكر لو سمحت يا دقدق​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالا ياختي جيبالي واحده مفجوعه ههههههههههههه


طب خلاث هصالحك اهو 



​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

انا شايف انها القهوه بتربح

بدي اشتريها و ارفع الاسعار

ما تخاف يا دقدق رح اخليك بالقهوه بس رح انزل راتبك شوي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> واحد قهوه من غير سكر لو سمحت يا دقدق​


اتفضللللللل يا باشا
بس واضح ان القهوة اللى فى السوق كلها من غير وش :99:





​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> انا شايف انها القهوه بتربح
> 
> بدي اشتريها و ارفع الاسعار
> 
> ما تخاف يا دقدق رح اخليك بالقهوه بس رح انزل راتبك شوي​


استنى لما دقدق الاصلى ييجى ههههههههههههه
انا هنا للمساعدة المؤقتة 
وانقاذ القهوة من الضياع 
​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> اتفضللللللل يا باشا
> بس واضح ان القهوة اللى فى السوق كلها من غير وش :99:
> 
> 
> ...


انا هيك بحبها​


+bent el3dra+ قال:


> استنى لما دقدق الاصلى ييجى ههههههههههههه
> انا هنا للمساعدة المؤقتة
> وانقاذ القهوة من الضياع
> ​



اذا ساعدتيني اني اشتري القهوه الك حلاوه كبيره​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> طب خلاث هصالحك اهو ​
> 
> 
> ​


 

هههههههههه ايوه لو كده ماشي

خدي حته بقي


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ايوه لو كده ماشي
> 
> خدي حته بقي



و انا يا روزي ما الي حته​


----------



## MarMar2004 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

فكرة حلوة قوووووي 
واحد نسكافيه بوش يا دقدق لو سمحت وياريت بسرعة متصدعة​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

marmar2004 قال:


> فكرة حلوة قوووووي
> واحد نسكافيه بوش يا دقدق لو سمحت وياريت بسرعة متصدعة​



في بجنب القهوه صيدليه 

بنجيبلك حبتين بنادول و رعدها النسكافيه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

MarMar2004 قال:


> فكرة حلوة قوووووي
> واحد نسكافيه بوش يا دقدق لو سمحت وياريت بسرعة متصدعة​







الف سلامة ​


----------



## MarMar2004 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

​ 
الف سلامة ​ 

الله يسلمك ياقمر وميرسي كتير علي النسكافيه ​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> الف سلامة ​



النسكافيه على حسابي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> النسكافيه على حسابي​


كريم طول عمرك 
​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> كريم طول عمرك
> ​



انت اشعلتي الحماس بداخلي

نزلي مشاريب لكل الطاولات و على حسابي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هطمع كده واطلب بيتزا واكل بقى
​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ابشري

احلا صنية بيتزا حجم لارج و على حسابي

وين دقدق مش باين

ياااااااااااا دقدق نزل بيتزا لكل الطاولات على حسابي​


----------



## jesus.my.life (21 نوفمبر 2010)

قهوة زيادة بقى دوبل بن تقيل لو سمحت دماغى هتفتكر ووحياتك بسرعة​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت العدرا

معلش انا مش حامل فلوس كفايه بكرا الصبح باجي بشرب عندكم قهوة الصباح بدفع الحساب كامل

باي​


----------



## ميرنا (30 نوفمبر 2010)

والله لجيبلك الضرايب واجى مليتو البلد يخربيوتكو


----------



## جارجيوس (30 نوفمبر 2010)

انا صرت برا البلد اعملو الي بدكو تعملوه​


----------



## ميرنا (30 نوفمبر 2010)

عيش جبان تموت مستور هقفلهالكو يا ناصبين بتنصبو على خلق اللاه الناس مش لاقيه تاكل وكباية شاى ب9 جنية


----------



## انريكي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممممممممم

طبعا بالغة العراقية انقول

الله بالخير 

وانا اول مرة ادخل 

وانشاللة اتكون اخر مرة لان شفت فيه حساب وفلوس

وانا من الناس الي مابحبج ادفع حاجه 

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (1 ديسمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> عيش جبان تموت مستور هقفلهالكو يا ناصبين بتنصبو على خلق اللاه الناس مش لاقيه تاكل وكباية شاى ب9 جنية



و عيش جدع بتموت مقهور


خلي واحد جدع يدفع عني الحساب

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*عايزة قهوة فررررررررررررررنسي بسرعة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*قهوة مظبطوطة بسرررررررررعة

يا اما هقفلكم القهوة دى​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (13 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت بجد فنجان قهوة بن تقيل عشان تعبان شوية وعايز افوق​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*لالا محدش يجبله
ويجبلى انا لانى انا اللى مريضة مش انت​*


----------



## christianbible5 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*ممكن واحد قهوة؟؟؟*


----------



## جارجيوس (19 ديسمبر 2010)

دؤدؤ

واحد قهوه من دون سكر​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*عايزة قهوة ياللى هنا مصدعة قوى​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ممكن واحد قهوة؟؟؟*


 

ههههههههه لا مش ممكن:smil15:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 ديسمبر 2010)

طب لا ممكن علشان نغيظ روزي واحد قهوه لسندريلا بس زود السكر


----------



## روزي86 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه 

اممممممممم

ماشي يا تينا

مخصماكي انا هههههههههههه


----------



## كاري (20 يناير 2011)

ممكن بد القهوة واحد كبتشينوا بالبندق


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 فبراير 2011)

*عايزة واحد سنكافيه عشان اقدر اكمل تفكير ​*


----------



## مريم12 (3 فبراير 2011)

*واحد كوفى ميكس من فضلك*​


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2011)

*واحد شاى مظبوط وصلحو​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2011)

عايزة واحد شاى

غير اللى بشربه دلوقتى


----------



## مريم12 (10 فبراير 2011)

*واحد عصير برتقال​*


----------



## نفرتاري (11 فبراير 2011)

*واحد مانجه يابنى وبسرعة*


----------



## مريم12 (13 فبراير 2011)

*كوكتيل على السريع​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

عااااااااااااايزه قهوه عشان صدعت


----------



## مريم12 (21 فبراير 2011)

*واحد ليمونادا و بسرعة​*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2014)

هاتلى قهوه فرنساوى يا دقدق !


----------



## soul & life (13 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن اخد نسكافية  مين دقدق ده !


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 ديسمبر 2014)

دقدق ده الصبي بتاع القهوة 
 ممكن قهوه لاتيه


----------



## soul & life (13 ديسمبر 2014)

اها اهلا وسهلا يا عم دقدق اللى ميعرفك يجهلك فين يا عم النسكافيه؟!


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 ديسمبر 2014)

واد يادقدق بسرعه النسكافيه . و القهوة اللاتيه .


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> هاتلى قهوه فرنساوى يا دقدق !



أجين يا دقدق بس بن عالى اووووووووى


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 ديسمبر 2014)

دقدق شكله هرب من المنتدى


----------



## soul & life (13 ديسمبر 2014)

علفكرة مجبليش النسكافية وانا مصدعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هات يا ابنى شاى بالنعناع


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2014)

يجماعه دقدق بيعمل فى صمت الطلبات كلها نزلت وانا شاهد واللى مش هيدفع مش هيخرج من باب القهوه :new6:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 ديسمبر 2014)

هو فين اصلا ده بقاله يومين مش موجود


----------

